# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Waterloo Road Series 8  (***with spoiler*******)

## Perdita

From Wiki:


A further 20 episodes began filming in May 2011, for broadcast from the autumn. These episodes were initially planned to form the second part of series 7 but during series 7's transmission it was indicated that they may instead make up an eighth series

Alec Newman plays new headmaster Michael Byrne. Other new characters include Alex Walkinshaw and Jaye Jacobs as newly-married teachers Jez and Sian Diamond, and John Thomson in a recurring role as a parent. Torchwood star Kai Owen will also guest star in an unknown role.  Paul Nicholls was initially cast as Jez, but was released from his contract after three days of filming due to personal problems affecting shooting.

Jason Done, Mark Benton, Philip Martin Brown and Chelsee Healey all return to the series, as does Chris Geere, his character Matt Wilding returning to Waterloo Road on Michael's request to reinvigorate the music and drama departments.

New pupils include Phoenix and Harley (Kane Tomlinson-Weaver) Taylor, Madeline (Georgia Henshaw) and Zack Diamond, and Tariq (Naveed Choudhry), Trudi (Aryana Ramkhalawon) and Naseem Siddiqui.

* I am really looking forward to the next series, Wednesday night is not the same at the moment and it is not too long to wait, I guess  *

----------


## Perdita

Jane Asher has signed up for a guest appearance in BBC One's Waterloo Road, taking on the role of a school inspector, Digital Spy can confirm.

The actress's feisty character will arrive at Waterloo Road Comprehensive later this year to investigate its progress following previous problems.

Speaking of how the newcomer causes a stir, a show source told The Mirror: "Her arrival couldn't come at a worse time. There is trouble between the staff and pupils - and she will come across it."

Asher is thought to be currently staying in Manchester while she films her part in the programme, which is set in Rochdale.

A BBC spokesperson confirmed to Digital Spy that Asher is guest starring in one episode.

As previously announced, new signings for the show's return include Scottish actor Alec Newman as the school's latest headteacher Michael Byrne, Jaye Jacobs and Alex Walkinshaw as married teachers Sian and Jez Diamond, and former Cold Feet star John Thomson, who will appear as a parent in regular guest appearances throughout the series.

Meanwhile, Chris Geere has signed up to make a comeback as ex-Waterloo Road teacher Matt Wilding, who is recruited to reinvigorate the music and drama departments.

Waterloo Road returns to screens in the autumn.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road is leaving its home of Rochdale and will begin filming in Scotland from next year, it has been announced.

The popular school drama will make the move next April as part of the BBC's aim to produce more programming in Scotland. The first series to be set in the show's new location will air in September 2012.

Waterloo Road fans have already seen ten episodes of the programme's seventh series, with another ten due to air from September. A further set of ten instalments will be filmed in the autumn for broadcast after Christmas, and these will be the last to be shot in Rochdale.

It is understood that viewers will see an "explosive" storyline air in early 2012 resulting in a group of existing teachers and pupils setting up a new independent school in Scotland, which will also use the Waterloo Road name.

Eileen Gallagher, chief executive of the show's Glasgow-based production company Shed, commented: "Waterloo Road has had an incredibly happy six years in Rochdale working with one of the best TV crews in the country. But now we have outgrown our present site and we couldn't resist the BBC offer to take the show to Scotland."

BBC Drama executive Ben Stephenson added: "As part of our ongoing commitment to establishing a drama base in Scotland, I asked Shed whether they would be interested in re-locating future series of Waterloo Road to their home country. While sad to leave Rochdale, they immediately saw the potential of the new stories they could tell, as well as being excited about putting down roots in their native Scotland. 

"I am sure fans will love what Shed have planned - it will remain the show our audience love. Alongside River City, the arrival of Waterloo Road establishes Scotland as a home of mass drama production and I am excited about the many new Scottish developments coming down the track.

"I would like to pay tribute to Rochdale and the local community who have taken the hit series to their hearts over the past seven years and saw it triumph at this year's National TV Awards to win 'Most Popular Drama'."

Waterloo Road's return to screens next month will see new headmaster Michael Byrne, played by Scottish actor Alec Newman, begin to make his mark on the school following the departure of Amanda Burton's character Karen Fisher.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road star Rebecca Ryan has criticised the show's forthcoming move to Scotland, branding the decision a "massive shame".

The actress, who is currently filming her final scenes as Vicki MacDonald, spoke out following the news that the drama will be leaving its home of Rochdale next year.

Yesterday, the BBC announced that an "explosive" storyline airing in early 2012 will result in a group of existing teachers and pupils setting up a new independent school in Scotland, which will also use the Waterloo Road name.

Ryan told the Manchester Evening News: "This is a massive, massive shame. It will change the whole dynamic of the show and people know Waterloo Road as a northern school. The show will not be the same and it will not have the same appeal to the viewers.

"Most of the cast, especially the pupils, are based in the North and it has been very handy for them. People who are based in London are also only two hours away so the move to Scotland will be massive for everyone involved."

Rochdale council's deputy leader Peter Williams also questioned the decision, claiming that it will prove "detrimental" for young actors in the North West of England.

Williams told the newspaper: "I am disappointed that they have decided to move the show and I am not sure how it will function. The idea they have come up with is like bringing Bobby Ewing back in Dallas. It is a TV programme based in Rochdale and in the long term it will have a detrimental effect on the opportunities for young actors from the North West."

The BBC has made its decision as part of an ongoing plan to produce more programming in Scotland. Meanwhile, the show's production company Shed yesterday said that Waterloo Road has "outgrown" its present site in Rochdale.

----------


## tammyy2j

^ I wonder will she return to Shameless or Emmerdale now

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road star Philip Martin Brown has confirmed that he is hoping to stick with the show following its move to Scotland.

The actor has played the role of strict English teacher Grantly Budgen since the drama's first series, but the news that Waterloo Road will be leaving its home of Rochdale next year has led to speculation over the future of the current cast.

Yesterday, it was announced that a surprise storyline due to air in early 2012 will result in a group of existing pupils and teachers setting up an independent school in Scotland, which will also use the Waterloo Road name.

Brown wrote on Twitter: "WR north of the border will be great - just wait and see. That's a promise! The show always reinvents itself and keeps fresh for that. I'm excited!"

He added: "I hope to stay with the show but can never be sure until I'm in the breakfast queue on the 1st day of filming!"

Waterloo Road bosses have confirmed that the search for the show's new set will begin next week following the news that the programme is leaving Rochdale.

Yesterday, it was announced that the BBC drama will be filmed in Scotland from next year, but the exact location for the show's new home has yet to be found.

Bosses at Shed, the production company behind the programme, have now told Herald Scotland that scouts will soon be sent out to find a disused school or office building which will become the new Waterloo Road.

"The show is about a community so we will be looking for somewhere that has got that feel to it," Shed's chief executive Eileen Gallagher explained. "It is not a gritty urban drama, so we will need somewhere that has some greenery.

"It is all shot on location and we are looking for a school or an office building that can double as one. Our last location was a school in Rochdale and it was crumbling, so we hope the new one will be more high-tech and modern because that is what schools are like nowadays."

As revealed yesterday, an "explosive" storyline is being planned to explain the move. The plot will result in a group of existing pupils and teachers setting up a new independent school in Scotland, which will also use the Waterloo Road name.

Gallagher added: "The story will transfer to Scotland, but will feature the same teachers and pupils, although new characters will also come in. It will feature more Scottish actors."

Waterloo Road's first episodes to be set in Scotland will air from September 2012.

----------


## hbk4894

Waterloo Road is back for a new term and it's the first day at school for charismatic superhead Michael Byrne, brought in by the education authority to turn the school around. But Michael literally bears the scars of his success following an attack at his previous school by the knife-carrying Wayne. Called to court to hear the verdict, Michael is appalled when his ex-pupil is acquitted of attempted murder, and vows to get revenge.

For new pupils Phoenix and Harley Taylor, the day begins in tragedy when they discover the death of their nan. Determined not to be sent back to live with their abusive alcoholic father, the brothers resolve to keep her death a secret, but their plan begins to unravel when their erratic behaviour attracts attention.

Meanwhile, the old guards' noses are put firmly out of joint by the introduction of a fresh team of high-achieving teachers specially chosen by Michael, including newlyweds Jez and Sian Diamond. And the pupils are confronted by an influx of trouble-makers from the nearby estates, including ring-leader Tariq, but Finn's more interested in Tariq's beguiling sister, Trudi – perhaps he can get over Sambuca after all? 

From BBC press office

----------

alan45 (25-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Waterloo Road is back for a new term and it's the first day at school for charismatic superhead Michael Byrne, brought in by the education authority to turn the school around. But Michael literally bears the scars of his success following an attack at his previous school by the knife-carrying Wayne. Called to court to hear the verdict, Michael is appalled when his ex-pupil is acquitted of attempted murder, and vows to get revenge.
> 
> For new pupils Phoenix and Harley Taylor, the day begins in tragedy when they discover the death of their nan. Determined not to be sent back to live with their abusive alcoholic father, the brothers resolve to keep her death a secret, but their plan begins to unravel when their erratic behaviour attracts attention.
> 
> Meanwhile, the old guards' noses are put firmly out of joint by the introduction of a fresh team of high-achieving teachers specially chosen by Michael, including newlyweds Jez and Sian Diamond. And the pupils are confronted by an influx of trouble-makers from the nearby estates, including ring-leader Tariq, but Finn's more interested in Tariq's beguiling sister, Trudi â perhaps he can get over Sambuca after all? 
> 
> From BBC press office



already posted  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ge9#post754981

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road producers have reportedly found a location to film the new series in Lanarkshire.

It was announced in August that the BBC One drama would be relocating to Scotland as part of the BBC's aim to produce more programming there. 

Bosses at production company Shed, which makes the show, are said to have set their sights on a former hostel in Coatbridge to use as the new Waterloo Road set.

Makers of the programme have visited the site - located in the Whifflet area of the former steel town - in recent weeks to ensure the building, once used as a school, is suitable.

It was closed as a hostel last year after receiving regular complaints from locals and constant visits from police.

"Coatbridge might not seem like the most glamorous place but the location ticks all the right boxes," an insider told the Daily Record.

Speaking of the search for a new location, Shed's chief executive Eileen Gallagher recently explained: "The show is about a community so we will be looking for somewhere that has got that feel to it. It is all shot on location and we are looking for a school or an office building that can double as one."

An "explosive" Waterloo Road storyline will result in a group of existing pupils and teachers setting up a new independent school in Scotland.

----------


## Perdita

Former Emmerdale star Roxanne Pallett has joined the cast of Waterloo Road.

The 28-year-old actress, who left her role as Jo Sugden in 2008, will appear in the new series of the BBC One drama as a 17-year-old student.

A source told the Daily Star Sunday: "There is always plenty of drama on Waterloo Road and Roxanne's character will be right in the middle of it. Roxanne is so popular with viewers so it's no wonder they've signed her up.

"There aren't many actresses who can play someone more than ten years younger than them. Most people who are nearly 30 have forgotten what school was like but Roxanne has gone back for a new term on one of TV's top shows."

Since leaving Emmerdale, Pallet has competed in Dancing On Ice - finishing in sixth place - and starred in Casualty.

Pallet started filming for Waterloo Road last week and will appear on screen later this year.

The show will relocate to Scotland in April of next year as part of the BBC's aim to produce more programming there.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's new set will be based in Greenock, it has been announced.

The BBC school drama, which has been filmed in Rochdale since it began in 2006, will be relocated to the town, 25 miles outside of Glasgow in Scotland, for its eighth series next year.

Eileen Gallagher, chief executive officer of the programme's production company Shed, said in a statement: "Waterloo Road has had an incredibly happy six years in Rochdale working with one of the best TV crews in the country.

"But now we have outgrown our present site and we couldn't resist the BBC offer to take the show to Scotland. 

"The former Greenock Academy school will make a great Waterloo Road and the stunning scenery in and around Greenock will be a fantastic asset right on our doorstep."

Gallagher added: "We're really looking forward to coming to Greenock and already we've had a terrific welcome."

The Scotland move, which has been criticised by cast members, was announced in August earlier this year.

Waterloo Road's five-year tenure in Rochdale will come to a "dramatic and explosive" conclusion on Wednesday, November 16 in four weeks' time.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's current set in Rochdale is likely to be demolished, a report has claimed.

The BBC drama is currently based in the town's former Hill Top School but will soon move to a new home in Scotland, as announced earlier this year.

Rochdale Online now reports that no further use has been identified for the former school. As a result, local councillors are expected to meet next week to discuss whether it should be knocked down.

A report to be submitted to councillors apparently reads: "No use can be identified for the buildings in the short to medium term. If not demolished they would be empty, incurring costs for security and presenting high health and safety risk.

"It would not be appropriate to seek a use for the buildings in the longer term because the site is identified as part of the approved clearance programme for the implementation of the Kirkholt regeneration plan."

Waterloo Road is expected to finish filming in Rochdale early next year. Production will then move to Greenock in Scotland for episodes which will air in September 2012.

The show's move will be explained on screen when an "explosive" storyline leads to a group of existing pupils and teachers setting up a new independent school in Scotland, which will also use the Waterloo Road name.

----------


## Katy

I knew that ages ago but couldnt say anything! i know someone who works for Rochdale council. 

I still think its ridiculas that its moving to Scotland,

----------


## Perdita

I don't quite understand why the move either, maybe the set works out cheaper in Scotland??

----------


## Perdita

22 February 2012

7.30-8.30pm
BBC ONE and BBC HD

It’s the first day of term at Waterloo Road and Sian, who is covering for Michael, has her work cut out when the school is infiltrated by a local gang - the DSC.
Tariq’s efforts to turn over a new leaf are challenged by the arrival of new pupil Mason, who is fresh out of youth detention centre and who soon makes it clear that he expects Tariq to join the DSC. The gang set their sights on attacking Finn and the situation escalates when Mason secures a knife.

The spotlight falls on Jez as the prime suspect to Michael’s hit and run, but with his marriage back on track he’s concerned that Sian will find out he was with Janeece. Meanwhile Chalky is backing up Linda’s story, but when his suspicions are aroused the net begins to close in on her. And Grantly makes a new enemy, dinner lady Maggie, when he criticises her culinary efforts.

----------


## moonstorm

Ah glad old Waterloo is back!!

----------


## Perdita

29 February 2012


Itâs the day of the head boy and head girl elections, but Lauren has other priorities as she sets her sights on a modelling career. 

She shines in front of the camera at an audition, only to be told that sheâs not right for them and that surgery could help her. She hits upon a moneymaking scheme to raise the necessary funds, but some careful words from good friend Josh make her reconsider.

Trudi clashes with Michael over his anti-gang measures and arranges a protest. Impressed by her leadership qualities, Michael appeals to Trudi to work with him. 

Elsewhere, Joshâs drug problem lands him into deep trouble with Tom; Matt is shocked when Rosie goes into premature labour and Maggie challenges Grantly for setting up direct competition against her cosmetic company.

----------


## Katy

> I don't quite understand why the move either, maybe the set works out cheaper in Scotland??


Only just seen this. I tink that it probably does as i think waterloo road is one of BBC scotlands programmes along with River City and others.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Alex Walkinshaw has said that his character Jez is "under a lot of pressure" in the opening episodes of the new series.

Ex-Bill star Walkinshaw revealed that the PE teacher is the prime suspect in the hit-and-run on headmaster Michael Byrne (Alec Newman).

"Since Michael's hit and run all fingers are pointed at Jez," he told What's on TV. He feels under a lot of pressure and is very frustrated.

"Everyone he works with at school sees him as the main suspect. He thinks they should come out and say it instead of gossiping behind his back."

Explaining why Jez will continue to lie about his alibi, the actor said: "He told Sian (Jaye Jacobs) he was at the gym, as he doesn't want her to know he was at Janeece's apologising for a drunken pass he made at her! Even though it was innocent he wants to draw a line under the whole thing and move on by making his marriage his priority." 

Asked why Jez is so keen to return to Waterloo Road, Walkinshaw added: "He goes back to work because he wants to see for himself that the affair between Michael and Sian is over. 

"He also comes back to prove a point to Michael that he's the bigger man. Jez thinks 'I'm going to be professional, but I'm also keeping my beady eye on you Michael!' There's definitely trust issues at play for Jez."

Waterloo Road returns next Wednesday (February 22) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Katy

Oh of course the hit and run. Thats how the last part ended. Id completly forgotton about that

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Perdita

> Waterloo Road's Alex Walkinshaw has said that his character Jez is \"under a lot of pressure\" in the opening episodes of the new series.
> 
> Ex-Bill star Walkinshaw revealed that the PE teacher is the prime suspect in the hit-and-run on headmaster Michael Byrne (Alec Newman).
> 
> \"Since Michael's hit and run all fingers are pointed at Jez,\" he told What's on TV. He feels under a lot of pressure and is very frustrated.
> 
> \"Everyone he works with at school sees him as the main suspect. He thinks they should come out and say it instead of gossiping behind his back.\"
> 
> Explaining why Jez will continue to lie about his alibi, the actor said: \"He told Sian (Jaye Jacobs) he was at the gym, as he doesn't want her to know he was at Janeece's apologising for a drunken pass he made at her! Even though it was innocent he wants to draw a line under the whole thing and move on by making his marriage his priority.\" 
> ...


already posted 2 posts higher  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...*******)/page2

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Philip Martin Brown has revealed that fans can expect an "emotional rollercoaster" for his character Grantly Budgen in the show's new series.

A new storyline on the BBC One drama will see Grantly clash with dinner lady Maggie Croft, before their spark takes a romantic twist as they develop feelings for each other.

The possibility of a new relationship puts Grantly in a difficult position as he must also consider his wife Fleur, who has Alzheimer's.

Teasing the Grantly and Maggie plot, Brown told TV Choice: "I can tell you that their rivalry develops. It's the whole 'will they, won't they'? They spark off one another, and Melanie Hill - who plays Maggie - is great fun."

He continued: "The next ten episodes are an emotional rollercoaster for him. At some points he's like a desperate man, and then he's like a monkey up a tree and all excited."

Brown also reiterated his desire to be part of Waterloo Road's eighth series, which will see the programme move to Scotland.

He said: "I've been asked to go, so all being well I'll be there for the first day of filming."

Waterloo Road returns on Wednesday, February 22 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Katy

Aww Melanie Hill i love her! Ever since she played Steven Tomkinsons psycho wife in Brassed off. And she was also great when she was James Nesbitts wife in Playing the Field.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 7 March

7.30-8.30pm


Joshâs promise to quit drugs for good is tested when his charismatic dealer Grady gets in touch and his drug problem starts spirals out of control. 

Tom is livid when he discovers drugs in his sonâs pocket and their relationship is plunged into crisis.

Tom is tasked with overseeing the selection process for the new Head of English and the two candidates, Vanessa and Nicki, are quickly put to the test. Nickiâs disciplinarian approach gets results, but Tom takes offence when she offers him some words of advice about Josh and he decides that neither candidate is suitable. When Nicki later chases down Grady, Tom realises his mistake and apologises, offering her the role as Head of English.

Elsewhere, itâs touch and go for Mattâs baby daughter Martha and Grantlyâs at a loss when he mislays a large sum of money.

----------


## JustJodi

Ohhhh goody,, now there will be a decent progam to watch on Wed nites

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Rochdale set is being transformed into cheap temporary accommodation.

The Greater Manchester classrooms, formerly Hilltop Primary School in Kirkholt, will be offered to local people at a cost of Â£180 per month to deter squatters and vandals, says PA.

The BBC school drama has moved to the Scottish town of Greenock, 25 miles outside Glasgow, for its eighth series.

The Rochdale set, which has been Waterloo Road's home for six years, will eventually be demolished.

Andrew Schofield, branch manager at Ad Hoc Property Management Ltd, said: "This is a fantastic opportunity for people in the Rochdale area to find unique and spacious accommodation for a fraction of what they would usually expect to pay.

"By living in the properties our Guardians safeguard it against criminality. This creates a win-win situation for Guardian and property owner."

A spokesman for the building's owner, Rochdale Borough Council, said: "The land is earmarked for housing as part our long-term redevelopment plan for Kirkholt."

Former cast member Rebecca Ryan, who played Vicki McDonald, previously slammed the BBC's decision to relocate the series.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road actor Naveed Choudhry has revealed that he was bullied while at school.

The star portrays bully Tariq in the BBC One drama, but explained that he was on the opposite end of childhood taunting as a youngster.

Speaking about playing a teenager despite actually being 26 years old, he told What's On TV: "It's great because Tariq is a bully and I was on the receiving end so it's like I'm reliving my school days without being bullied.

"I think it has helped me get past a few issues I had at school. But it's great putting on a school uniform at 26 and thinking, 'I still look 16!'"

On giving advice to people being bullied themselves, he said: "Getting it off your chest always helps. If you can find a teacher you're on a level with, someone you can talk to as a friend, then definitely take that opportunity. It's the same with any issue - a problem shared is a problem halved. It's true."

Talking about Tariq's return to the series this week and whether he is trying to change following his exclusion, he added: "He is, but he's caught in a situation he can't get out of. I think Tariq is misunderstood. He's a clever boy, but he always gets caught in the wrong place at the wrong time.

"Whenever he tries to be good, it ends up backfiring. Sometimes it's easier to act up to the label people put on you than show them who you really are."

Choudhry's Waterloo Road co-star Philip Martin Brown recently revealed that his character Grantly will soon have an "emotional" storyline.

Waterloo Road returns on Wednesday, February 22 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Chelsee Healey has revealed details of a "big" storyline for her Waterloo Road character Janeece Bryant.

Recent pictures showed Janeece in a wedding dress, seemingly set to marry hapless Maths teacher Daniel Chalk. 

Healey teased to TV Times: "There's a big storyline coming up. It's quite emotional and deep, but it was really good to do. It's going to be worth watching, put it that way! 

"You'll also see lots of Janeece and Chalky scenes this term. I love working with Mark Benton, who plays him, as he's one of my best friends on the show."

Of her wedding scenes, the 23-year-old added: "I loved every minute! It made me realise that I do really want to get married.

"But not yet, in the future, a long time from now! It was weird wearing a wedding dress and going through the marriage scenes but nice to do. 

"Janeece's dress is lovely and I could move easily in it, but it isn't as big as what I'd want on my own wedding day!"

Speaking about her stint on Strictly Come Dancing, which she completed while filming for the BBC school drama, Healey admitted: "I was so tired.

"I don't know how I got through it, but I did because I enjoyed them both so much."

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 14 March  BBC1 8.00-9.00pm


Zack is convinced that Jez isnât his father and undertakes a DNA test to confirm his suspicions. Jez is devastated when he finds out, but discovers that he shares Zackâs paternity anxieties. As they wait for the results, Jez takes the opportunity to tell Zack that he loves him no matter what and the pair are brought closer together. 

When Joshâs behaviour becomes increasingly erratic, Nicki urges Tom to seek professional help. Josh is referred to a psychiatrist by the GP, who explains to Tom that it could be schizophrenia.

Meanwhile, Matt fears he could lose Martha when he learns that Rosie is moving away with Alex. Grantly and Maggie are left high and dry when the cosmetics company goes bust and Trudi feels guilty when she forgets the anniversary of her motherâs death.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday, 28th March


It’s the day of the school fun run and Jez’s star athlete, Mercedes, has been training hard to impress him.
When she’s injured on the run she persuades Jez to take her home and - misreading the signs - tries to kiss him. Jez’ s life starts to unravel and Sian later admits her true feelings about their relationship.

﻿Meanwhile, relationships are tense as Trudi makes a decision about Finn and Grantly returns to work, barely a week after the loss of his wife.

----------


## N.Fan

Former Emmerdale star Roxanne Pallet to jion the cast.The 28 year old actress who left her role as Joe Sugden in 2008 will appear in the new series as a 17 year old student.

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has rejected claims that Waterloo Road is glamorising knives.

The corporation was forced to defend the show after receiving complaints regarding a storyline in which thugs ran through the school attempting to recruit new gang members.

Around 65 fans complained about the scenes, raising concerns that the plot could influence children, The Sun reports.

"Waterloo Road just promotes knife crime and drugs," Twitter user Jenny O'Reilly wrote.

"This storyline should never have been shown - children are very impressionable. They might start to think it is unsafe if they are not carrying a knife," a parent added.

A BBC spokesman insisted that Waterloo Road producers had been advised by Crimestoppers and the Metropolitan Police for the storyline.

"Every time violence and knives are used we ensure that we demonstrate that justice is served and explore the consequences of the crime," he said.

"By the time the series completes, viewers will be left in no doubt of the danger of carrying knives."

----------

N.Fan (10-03-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

There's always someone going to complain about something.

----------


## Perdita

4th April 2012

t’s the start of exam season at Waterloo Road and Josh is struggling to cope with the workload.
Without his medication his mental health begins to spiral out of control. He becomes obsessed with an old plague pit underneath the school and when some of the girls play a trick on him, he starts to believe that spirits are trying to contact him.

M﻿eanwhile, it’s the day of Janeece’s wedding and nothing seems to be going right. The reception venue doesn’t have a record of her booking and she can’t get hold of her fiancÃ©, Craig. Elsewhere, Jez moves out and Trudi and Finn both make potentially life changing decision.

----------


## Perdita

Ex-EastEnders star Laurie Brett has joined the cast of Waterloo Road.

Best known for playing Jane Beale in the Albert Square soap, the actress will start filming when the school drama relocates to Scotland next month.

She will play Scotland-born Christine Mulgrew, an English teacher appointed by headmaster Michael Byrne (Alec Newman) when he sets up the new school in the eighth series.

"I am thrilled to be joining Waterloo Road," Brett said in a statement. "I have watched it on and off from the start as my good friend Jill Halfpenny was in the first series. 

"The character I will be playing is such a complex woman, with many issues, and it will be a real departure from what people are used to seeing me do. 

"Not least because for the first time in my career I will be working in my native accent which I am really excited about."

The 42-year-old, who made her last EastEnders appearance in January, is competing in this year's Let's Dance for Sport Relief final later this month.

Waterloo Road's seventh run is currently airing every Wednesday on BBC One at 8pm.

----------


## alan45

Former EastEnders star Laurie Brett has explained her decision to bow out from the role of Jane Beale.

Jane departed Walford in January after accepting a new job in Cardiff, while in real life, Brett has just signed up for a new regular part in Waterloo Road. 

The actress is also competing on the current series of Let's Dance for Sports Relief, recently appearing as Lady GaGa for a rendition of 'Telephone' on the show.

Speaking to the Daily Record about her EastEnders career, Brett insisted that it was the right time to say goodbye to Jane for the time being.




Brett commented: "It was time to leave. I loved playing Jane. I left when she still had a lot to give, but it was the right time to give her a break at least, because I think she's gone round in circles."

"I wanted to try something new," she added. "I just didn't think that would be pretending to be Lady GaGa, but there you go!"

The Scottish star has also said that she is "really excited" about working in her native accent for Waterloo Road when she begins filming next month.

----------


## Perdita

On the morning of her art exam, student Shelby is desperate for alcohol - having spilt her secret stash of vodka. She makes it to the exam, but without managing to get her fix she struggles to concentrate. 

Knowing that she has failed, Shelby suggests to Madi that they go to the pub to celebrate Madiâs 18th birthday. Meanwhile Alan Dixon is at Waterloo Road to conduct a review for the Local Education Authority, but things arenât looking good for the school when he see what state Shelby and Madi are in â Shelby is his daughter!

Elsewhere, Jez realises he needs to prioritise his relationship with his children and Kyle oversteps the line when he is caught selling illegal vodka shots.

Janeece is led to drastic measures as she struggles financially, Finn falls further under the Murray gang's influence and a former pupil of Michael's arrives with a very interesting offer.

----------


## alan45

How cold anyone fail to be moved by last nights episode featuring Grantley and his wife. What a wonderful performance of the husband dealing with a loved one who o longer knows him thanks to such a debilitating illness

----------

moonstorm (22-03-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> How cold anyone fail to be moved by last nights episode featuring Grantley and his wife. What a wonderful performance of the husband dealing with a loved one who o longer knows him thanks to such a debilitating illness


I sat there and wept,, I was MOVED !!!!!!!!

----------

alan45 (22-03-2012), moonstorm (22-03-2012), Perdita (22-03-2012)

----------


## moonstorm

Wept? I was keeping kleenex in business last night.  What a fantastic episode.

----------

Perdita (22-03-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> Wept? I was keeping kleenex in business last night.  What a fantastic episode.


Oh I went thru some tissues too, omg, it was TOUCHING,, the guy playing Grantly ( Phillip something ) showed such raw emotion,, it just wrenched my heart

----------

moonstorm (22-03-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

Yeah it was sad that Grantly's wife died,maybe now he might have a relationship with her that works in the kitchens.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah it was sad that Grantly's wife died,maybe now he might have a relationship with her that works in the kitchens.



he loved his wife alot, I think he will have proper mourning time before he has a THING with the lunch lady,,,but again with TV shows who knows,,

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Philip Martin Brown has spoken of how epilepsy almost destroyed his theatre career.

The actor, best known for playing strict teacher Grantly Budgen on the BBC One show, was diagnosed with temporal lobe epilepsy at the age of 19. He later had to quit the stage as his seizures became increasingly frequent.

Brown told The Sun that doctors finally cleared him for successful brain surgery 15 years after he was first diagnosed.

"Epilepsy affected my life, my career, everything," he explained. "It took away a lot of confidence because I never knew where it would happen or who I would be with."

Recalling one occasion when he suffered a seizure on stage, Brown continued: "I'm told the cast covered for me and the audience didn't know. I suppose it looked like I had gone blank and started to do odd things. Once that happened, I realised that I couldn't continue on stage." 

He added: "Now that I'm seizure-free, you can't keep me away. I was in panto last year and in the West End, which is fantastic after all those years that the door was firmly closed."

Brown spoke out as part of his support for Young Epilepsy, which offers help to youngsters who have the condition. 

The 55-year-old is currently appearing in the seventh series of Waterloo Road and begins filming a new run next month, when the show relocates to Scotland.

----------


## N.Fan

Glad he made a full recovery.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road stars Jaye Jacobs and Alec Newman have launched the drama's move to Scotland.

The upcoming eighth series of the school drama has been relocated from Rochdale to Greenock's former Academy, and Jacobs said that she is looking forward to begin filming.

"It's incredibly exciting," the former Holby City actress told The Scottish Sun. "We've just had our first tour of the new school and it looks fantastic.

"There's a real buzz about the place and I just can't wait to start shooting next week."

Jacobs - who plays deputy head Sian Diamond - explained that she instantly agreed to join several other cast members for the move to Scotland, and is excited about the changes that will improve the series.

"I jumped at the chance. To get to travel and explore new places is so exciting. I can't wait to get to know Greenock and Glasgow.

"And in terms of the show, I've read the first two scripts and they are incredibly powerful. They really are Waterloo Road at its very best and the viewers are in for some real surprises. They're very exciting, especially the youth stories."

On her character Sian's upcoming storylines, she added: "Sian has been through a really tough time in her personal life - and once her marriage breaks down she has no hesitation in making the move to Scotland. It'll be a really fresh start for her."

The soap's move to Scotland will occur after new character Lorraine Donnegan - (My Family's Daniela Denby-Ashe) - convinces headteacher Michael Byrne (Alec Newman) to run a new independent school.

Eileen Gallagher, CEO of Shed Productions, explained: "Michael comes up to Scotland with a lot of passion. His vision for the school is that he wants every kid to be able to come in and give them a quality education.

"So we won't find the tone of the children changing. We won't suddenly find they become a lot of posh kids. It will feel like a comprehensive, it's a non-fee paying school."

She added: "Michael has to convince key staff to come to Scotland. But he also doesn't want to abandon pupils who are about to sit exams. So he offers to bring about half a dozen of them with him and puts them up in a boarding house next to the school. Therefore we maintain the continuity."

The BBC recently rejected claims that Waterloo Road had glamorised knives in particular storylines.

----------

N.Fan (29-03-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

It's about time more dramas were being made in Scotland,hopefully there will be more Scottish actors involved in the new series. :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday, 18th April

It’s the day of Scout’s wedding to asylum seeking pupil Danilo and she is having doubts - but her mum persuades her to go through with it.
At school Scout becomes jealous when Danilo flirts with Em, and calls the wedding off. Later Danilo convinces Scout that he does like her and he thought she didn’t like him. Scout decides to go ahead with the marriage even though Phoenix tries to persuade her not to. When Danilo fails to show up to football practice, Phoenix lets slip to Tom about the marriage and it’s a race against time to find the happy couple.

Meanwhile, Finn is pressured into committing an act of retaliation on Tariq’s gang. Michael is forced to install extra security measures at the school due to the escalating gang violence. But when the funding is cut and he approaches the LA to find out why, he discovers the future of the school is under threat.

Elsewhere, Lorraine continues to chase Michael about her job offer, Zak struggles with his identity now that his father has gone and Maggie and Grantly take their relationship to the next level.

----------


## Perdita

Taggart star Alex Norton has been cast in the new series of Waterloo Road.

The actor will play the headmaster of a rival private school who clashes with Waterloo Road head Michael Byrne (Alec Newman) when the school drama moves to Scotland.

Gaynor Holmes, acting head of drama for BBC Scotland and executive producer of Waterloo Road, told the Sunday Mail: "Alex will be joining as the character Gerard Findlay, the headmaster of rival school Havelock High.

"He has a very different philosophy to *teaching from Michael and they are going to clash and butt heads. A lot of the local pupils will be attracted to Waterloo Road at the expense of the roll call at Havelock and that's going to get right up his nose.

"So, you have two strong headmasters with very different approaches to teaching on the same patch and that is going to cause friction. Alex is brilliant. He's not just a well-loved Scottish actor but is also known across the UK."

The set is moving to Scotland from Rochdale as part of the BBC's commitment to producing drama around the country. The move will be written into the show, with headmaster Michael setting up an *independent school in Scotland, funded by a dot-com millionaire and former pupil, following the closure of the old school.

The BBC has commissioned Shed Productions to make 50 episodes over the next two years, generating an estimated Â£25m and 230 new jobs in the area.

EastEnders star Laurie Brett has also signed up for the new series, which starts filming tomorrow and airs in the autumn.

The current series of Waterloo Road continues on BBC1 on Wednesday at 8pm.

----------

N.Fan (02-04-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

Lets just hope he's as good at playing a headmaster as he was playing a cop.

----------


## N.Fan

It was a bit sad that Janine's wedding didn't go as planned,thought there was something dodgy about that guy she was going to marry, hope he dosen't get away with what he's done.

----------


## Perdita

> It was a bit sad that Janine's wedding didn't go as planned,thought there was something dodgy about that guy she was going to marry, hope he dosen't get away with what he's done.


you mean Janeece, not Janine, I think?

----------


## N.Fan

> you mean Janeece, not Janine, I think?


Oops,yes I did mean Janeece.

----------


## N.Fan

Roxanne Pallet looked totally convincing playing a 17 year old,I didn't think she would especially when she's 28 in real life.

----------


## Perdita

> Roxanne Pallet looked totally convincing playing a 17 year old,I didn't think she would especially when she's 28 in real life.


Yes, I agree

----------


## alan45

> Roxanne Pallet looked totally convincing playing a 17 year old,I didn't think she would especially when she's 28 in real life.





> Yes, I agree


So do I.  She played her part well

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Katie McGlynn has teased her character's secret wedding to Danilo in tomorrow's episode of the BBC school drama.

Speaking to What's on TV, the actress revealed that Scout is heartbroken after she realises her mum is financially benefiting from a credit card scam.

McGlynn explained: "Scout thinks she's in love with Danilo and wants to marry him, but he's only using her for a visa!

"Scout's mum is encouraging her to marry Danilo, and Scout thinks it's because her mum wants to help him stay in the country.

"She thinks her mum's encouraging her because she loves her, but it's just not the case - she's actually trying to make money out of her." 

The star added: "It is really sad. Scout actually thinks her life is going pretty well, her mum seems to care for her and she believes she's in love with Danilo. In the end Scout's whole world comes crashing down.

"In the end Scout realises what her mum is like and gets some justice. It's a real turning point for her. She's growing up, which is good!"

Praising Waterloo Road's scriptwriters, McGlynn added: "I sometimes get taken aback when I look at the scripts; they're often quite emotional."

----------


## Perdita

S07E30: Michael announces important news
Airs Wednesday, Apr 25 2012 at 20:00 BST on BBC One

Michael arrives for the last day at Waterloo Road and discovers Alan Dixon in his office. He is at the school to speak to the staff about alternative employment options. Michael asks Alan to let him be the one to tell the staff about the closure, but Alan has already sent out letters.

In the staff room, the teachers are shocked about the closure. Michael tells them about the school he is setting up with Lorraine and he wants them to speak to her about going too. Tom is concerned for the kids more than anything.

At assembly, Michael tells the students about the closure before giving a motivational speech about how they represent the spirit of the school and they need to take that with them. When Michael realises that not all of the students will get a place in a local school, he makes a decision that will change some of their lives forever.

Meanwhile, Josh returns to school for the final day and can't believe how his best friend Finn was dragged into the gangs so easily. At the same time, Tariq receives a crossbow in the post, ordered by Kyle to get payback on Finn. They will smuggle it into the school and use it at the prom later.

Elsewhere, Finn and Trudi get back together, Janeece receives a surprising gift, and Grantly and Maggie's relationship progresses.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Alec Newman has expressed excitement over the show's new era in Scotland.

Fans of the BBC One drama will next week see the final episode set in Rochdale. Cast and crew are already filming series eight at the programme's new base in Greenock, Inverclyde.

As announced last year, an upcoming storyline will see Newman's character Michael Byrne set up a new school in Scotland, which will also use the Waterloo Road name. Michael will be joined by existing pupils, who become boarders at the new Waterloo Road, as well as some of his staff.

Newman told TV Choice: "There's a lot more space here, but there was a certain charm to that Rochdale building, which was falling to bits.

"It's a fresh start, and it feels like it has gone back to what Waterloo Road does best - strong social issues and strong storylines about the pupils."

Defending the plausibility of the school's relocation, the actor said: "I've visited an independent school with a boarding facility. I sat down with the head and asked, 'Is this feasible?' And he replied, 'Everything there is possible'. It's not likely, but there are precedents for schools being relocated elsewhere."

Waterloo Road's final Rochdale episode airs next Wednesday (April 25). Series eight will launch on BBC One later this year.

----------


## N.Fan

I'm looking forward to Waterloo Road moving to Scotland,there's not near enough drama's being made here.I hope it will give Scottish actors more chance to show they're as good as the English,if not better.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road stalwart Philip Martin Brown has suggested that Grantly Budgen will propose to his new girlfriend.   :Thumbsup: 

The BBC school drama actor revealed that the English teacher will bend down on one knee to dinnerlady Maggie Croft (Melanie Hill) in tonight's series seven finale.

Speaking on Loose Women, the star teased: "I can tell you that Grantly goes down... on bended knee."

Referring to Grantly's recent struggle with his late wife Fleur's Alzheimer's, he added: "It's been great to do, a joy, but it's been pretty gritty all in all.

"Although now he's got a girlfriend so things are looking up for him after a bit of a bad spell."

Waterloo Road concludes tonight for the show's final day in Rochdale, airing at 8pm on BBC One.

Cast and crew are currently filming the next series in Scotland, the programme's new home.

----------


## N.Fan

For Grantly to propose so soon after losing his wife is a mistake.

----------


## N.Fan

I can't wait till the new series starts,that was definately some cliff hanger when the last series finished.

----------


## alan45

> I'm looking forward to Waterloo Road moving to Scotland,there's not near enough drama's being made here.I hope it will give Scottish actors more chance to show they're as good as the English,if not better.


Considering that most of the cast are English that seems highly improbable

----------


## JustJodi

> I can't wait till the new series starts,that was definately some cliff hanger when the last series finished.



I was like ,, OMG,,, wonder when the new series will start up,,, any one know ??? dang,,,

----------


## Tuareet

I believe the new series starts in September.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road star Chelsee Healey is leaving the BBC drama.

As rumoured, the actress's character Janeece Bryant will bow out in the show's next series, which begins in the autumn.

Healey will appear in a substantial number of episodes in series eight before her departure. Although Janeece will not be killed off, show bosses have promised an "emotional" send-off for the school secretary.

Speaking of her exit, Healey commented: "Waterloo Road and playing Janeece has been a part of my life for six years and I'll be sad to leave the show. 

"Working with the cast and crew has been the best time of my life. I'll miss it so much, but I can promise fans my exit will be unmissable - but my lips are sealed!"

Waterloo Road's executive producer Cameron Roach added: "Chelsee's journey with Waterloo Road comes to an end this autumn as we say farewell to Janeece Bryant. 

"It's been an incredible experience watching Janeece grow from being a pupil to the school secretary, and we're currently shooting an emotional and engaging departure storyline which we're extremely excited about."

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road bosses have announced that ZÃ¶e Lucker is joining the cast of the BBC show.

The former Footballers' Wives and EastEnders actress has signed up for the role of Carol Barry, the head of a Liverpudlian criminal family who have been tipped to cause mayhem in upcoming storylines.


As Carol's husband is in prison, she is the lone parent of three unruly children - bad boy Barry (Carl Au) and daughters Dynasty and Kacey (Abby Mavers and Brogan Ellis).

Viewers will see the kids arrive at Waterloo Road's new home in Scotland as the latest recruits for headmaster Michael Byrne's pupil referral unit. Michael (Alec Newman) hopes to turn them into model students, but it quickly becomes apparent that top grades are the last thing on their minds.

Lucker commented: "I'm delighted to join the cast of Waterloo Road and work with Shed and the BBC again. It's a show I've always enjoyed and I'm thrilled to be part of the outrageous Barry family.

"Carol and her kids are going to ruffle plenty of feathers in Waterloo Road - you can't trust them as far as you can throw them! They're a family of great characters - you just wouldn't want the Barrys in your neighbourhood!"

Waterloo Road is Lucker's first major project since bowing out as Vanessa Gold in EastEnders last year.

Cameron Roach, head of drama for Shed Productions and executive producer of Waterloo Road, said: "ZÃ¶e is a terrific addition to our ensemble cast. It is incredibly exciting to be working with her again after working together on Footballers' Wives. This time her character's not about the glamour but keeping the family together."

BBC Scotland's executive producer Gaynor Holmes added: "We'd like to extend a warm welcome to ZÃ¶e as she arrives in Scotland. It's very exciting to see Waterloo Road continue to attract such star casting as the show goes from strength to strength."

Waterloo Road fans will see the Barry family make their on-screen debut next year, in episodes currently being filmed at the programme's new base in Greenock, Scotland.

----------


## N.Fan

It would have been better if they had cast an actor as the head of a Glasgow crime family,with it now being filmed in Scotland.

----------


## Perdita

Thursday 23 August
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


As the new Waterloo Road school opens in Scotland headteacher Michael Byrne has his work cut out dealing with a couple of runaway teens and a burgeoning rivalry with a local headmaster.
On the run from a foster home, teenager Jade shares a squat with her controlling boyfriend Drew but dreams of a better life. She announces that sheâs going to school at Waterloo Road and despite his fear the authorities will find out about them, Drew is persuaded to enroll too. 

Michael and Sian arrive at the new Waterloo Road. The local press reaction to the school has been largely positive, except one story reporting discontent from Gerard Findlay, headmaster of rival school Havelock High, who claims Waterloo Road are stealing his pupils.

The school is buzzing as Jade and Drew arrive. Despite not being registered at Waterloo Road Drew uses his charisma to win Lorraine over - but itâs not long before Tom sees an angry side to the new boy.

When Michael offers Jade, but not Drew, accommodation in the school house, Drew reacts angrily, forcing his girlfriend to reveal a secret which will have far-reaching consequences for the pair.

In the staffroom, new teachers Christine Mulgrew and Audrey McFall introduce themselves to Waterloo Roadâs familiar faces. Not everyone is enthusiastic about the new school and Tom bemoans Michaelâs regime. But English teacher Christine doesnât seem keen to be drawn into any staff discussions, keeping herself to herself. Itâs only when Grantly suggests the teaching team go for a drink after school that Christineâs interest is spiked.

Elsewhere, Tariq struggles to adjust to his new life as a paraplegic and Rhiannon starts a bullying campaign against Scout.

----------

N.Fan (03-08-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

Can't wait till the new series starts,especially with all the crap that's on just now.

----------


## Perdita

Ex-EastEnders star Laurie Brett has revealed that her new Waterloo Road character will be an alcoholic.

The actress, who made her last appearance as Jane Beale in January, will play Scotland-born English teacher Christine Mulgrew on the school drama from this autumn.

"Drink doesn't affect Christine's life - unless she doesn't have any," Brett told the Daily Record. "She needs to keep a certain level of drink in her system in order to get through the day."

"In spite of being an alcoholic, Christine's a very good teacher. But she uses alcohol to function on a day-to-day level," Brett added.

Further explaining her decision to join Waterloo Road, she said: "I've always really loved the show and think it's amazing [that] it's now in its eighth series. It's incredibly popular and it's great to be part of it."

Brett, who hails from Scotland, added: "I've only used my own accent once before - in a commercial years ago.

"This time around, it's been a great tool to make a distinct departure from the role I'm best known for â Jane in EastEnders.

"The writers could have made Christine from anywhere in the UK, but the fact she was Scottish was a great draw for me.

"Playing in my own accent was quite funny and I hope no one tunes in and says, 'She's got a rubbish accent'."

----------


## alan45

Interview with Laurie Brett
Date: 06.08.2012Last updated: 06.08.2012 at 09.00
Category: BBC One; Drama
English teacher Christine Mulgrew is a woman with a secret – she’s a functioning alcoholic. Christine convincingly comes across as a woman very much in charge of her life. But this is because her alcoholism has made her a secretive, deceitful and persuasive liar – she even managed to convince Michael she’d be an asset to his new school. But Christine’s drinking not only threatens her teaching career, it has a negative impact on her son Connor with whom she has a difficult and testing relationship.

Tell us a little bit about Christine

In spite of being an alcoholic, Christine’s a very good teacher. But she uses alcohol to function on a normal day-to-day level because without it she wouldn’t know how to cope. And because she’s an addict she’s become an incredibly good liar – she needs to be, otherwise she’d lose her job.

What’s her relationship like with her son Connor?

She’s brought up her son, Connor, single-handedly and they have, shall we say, a ‘difficult’ relationship. Christine’s primary relationship is with alcohol and that is the most important thing to her. So, naturally, Connor suffers as a result.

They have a very co-dependant relationship. They love each other, hate each other but they need each other. And if anyone every tries to encroach on their relationship they both become defensive and closed.

What was it like for you returning home to Scotland?

It’s always lovely to come back and work for a wee while. I miss the people and humour you only get in Scotland!

I’ve never had the opportunity to spend as much time as this up in Scotland but, because of our filming schedules, I’ve not been able to see much of Scotland and get out and about.

But our location in Greenock is incredible and it’s quite lovely to look at the view we have every day. We’re very fortunate – it’s a great place to work.

Was it good using your own accent for the role of Christine?

I’ve only used my own accent once before in a commercial years ago. This time around, it’s been a great tool to make a distinct departure from the role I’m best known for – Jane in EastEnders. The writers could have made Christine from anywhere in the UK but the fact she was Scottish was a great draw for me.

Playing in my own accent was quite funny and I hope no one tunes into the new series and says “she’s got a rubbish accent!”

How was it playing a drunk?

Easy! No, in all seriousness, it’s probably one of the most difficult things to pull off convincingly as an actor. We’ve all been drunk at some point in our lives but playing it well can be tricky. There’s a fine line between getting it right and getting it horribly wrong. At the end of the day you just need to go for it.

How does drink affect her life? She’s described as a ‘functioning alcoholic’ – what does this mean for her?

Drink doesn’t affect Christine’s life - unless she doesn’t have any.

She needs to keep a certain level of drink in her system in order to get through the day - she requires to top up to avoid any serious withdrawals. Alcohol makes Christine feel safe – to her, it’s like a medicine.

Drinking isn’t the issue, having to lie to cover up her drinking is the trouble. Hiding her alcoholism means that Christine is something of an expert liar and that takes skill and effort.

Do you think Christine’s a good teacher?

Oh yes - her passion is English and the English language. Christine has a passion and commitment for teaching and can be a great motivator - as long as she’s not legless. If she was more focused and less dependent on drink she could be an incredible teacher.

What’s Christine’s relationship with the other teachers like?

Truth be told, she doesn’t really have any relationships with the rest of the Waterloo Road teachers – because of her drinking she isolates herself from everyone, keeping herself to herself. Drinking is her friend, that’s all she needs.

That being said, she does like Grantly but possibly because he likes going to the pub too! And she has a curious relationship with Audrey McFall because she knows she’s a little suspicious of her behaviour and suspects something’s going on.

Christine can be very convincing when she wants to be – after all she persuaded Michael to give her a job in his new school. She pretty much gets what she wants in life, she knows how to butter people up to get the right outcome for her.

What did you make of your new school?

I’ve seen pictures of how it was before the renovation and the art department have done an amazing job creating the new Waterloo Road. The great thing about filming in a real school is that you get such a good feeling and it makes acting, and becoming the character of a teacher, so much easier.

Were your school days the best days of your life?

Honestly? No! I really enjoyed school and loved learning but I can’t say they were 'the best'. I think any teacher is a saint! I wasn’t sad to leave school – I’d had enough by the time I did leave!

Things get better as you get older. I’m living the best days of my life now.

Before joining the show, were you a fan of Waterloo Road?

I’d watched Waterloo Road when my friend Jill Halfpenny was in the show and on and off over the years. I’ve always really loved the show and think it’s amazing it’s now in its eighth series – it’s so incredibly popular and it’s great to be part of it.

----------


## alan45

Interview with Alec Newman
Date: 06.08.2012Last updated: 06.08.2012 at 09.01
Category: BBC One; Drama
Career-aside, Michael’s been away from Scotland for a long time and his return home will see him face ghosts from his past. Michael has a really strong vision for his new school but, unfortunately, it seems to be at odds with what investor Lorraine Donegan (Daniela Denby-Ashe) wants from Waterloo Road and then there’s a difficult relationship with headteacher of rival local school, Gerard Findlay (Alex Norton), to deal with.

New school, new start… what challenges await Michael this term?

Michael is returning to Scotland and the area that he grew up in. He's kept his tensions about this buried but will face his past and family issues that remain unresolved and locked away.

It’s a journey into Michael as a man and reveals much about what makes him who he is today. But it’s a painful journey on a personal level.

And, professionally, tensions will rise as Michael battles Lorraine on how the school should be run in its infancy. 

What is Michael’s vision for his new school?

Michael's vision for the new Waterloo Road is as a forward thinking modern comprehensive. As ever his priority is that the school is non-exclusive - no one pays fees (that's what Lorraine is for otherwise he wouldn't tolerate her!) and any child can be enrolled.

This is Michael's ever present ethos on education. Any child, no matter the ability or background, has potential that should be harnessed and encouraged.

How does he get on with school investor Lorraine?

There is tension with Lorraine over budgets and adjusting to new roles. Michael is forced to bite his tongue constantly as she tries to muscle in on control of running the school. But with Lorraine's money keeping the school open, he must make compromises.

What’s the situation with rival local school, Havelock High?

Havelock High are the local school in existence when Waterloo Road arrives. Their Head, Gerard Findlay, is up in arms as many of his students leave to join the new, shiny Waterloo Road! Little does Michael know that Findlay carries some secrets from Michael's past and isn’t afraid to use them to try and jeopardise the new venture.

What was it like for you returning ‘home’ to Scotland?

For me working in Scotland has been a welcome move. I really feel at home as my family are all from Glasgow - I was born here and am a proud Scot myself. I can feel like I live here while we film instead of wanting to return home to London all the time!

Anyway there is someone special in Glasgow to spend my time off the set with now, so London can wait until we have finished filming. I might yet end up living in Scotland half the time. Who knows?!

What did you make of your new school and your new headmasters office?

The new school was impressive from my first walk around it. The office set is of course my favourite. For me it’s the show piece of the set. It feels very cool and slick - Michael takes pride in his appearance and his interior decoration obviously. It’s a business-like, modern room that suggests power but humility too. And it’s much bigger than the Rochdale office so they can fit more crew into the room - everyone is happy!

Were your school days the best days of your life?

My school days were great but any adult who says they were the best has had a bad run of luck, surely?! I dont know - being a child was magical but being a teenager in a comprehensive with all those hormones? Forget it.

Any memorable moments from filming?

Jumping into a freezing loch from a speed boat was my favourite moment of filming so far. They used my dive instead of the stunt double. Proud! It was fun to get involved in a little bit of action when we spend so much time on set sat down in a chair.

Viewers should watch episode four just to see the look on my face when I come up from the dive! FREEZING.

I think we've taken the already successful formula of a show people love and expanded it. It’s the same show with some surprises, and whilst we never forget where we came from, it's the fact that we're in Scotland that makes me so excited and proud of this one.

----------


## alan45

Interview with Daniela Denby-Ashe
Date: 06.08.2012Last updated: 06.08.2012 at 09.01
Category: BBC One; Drama
Philanthropist and businesswoman, Lorraine is a former pupil of Michaelâs and benefactor of the new Waterloo Road school. Lorraine first met Michael when he was starting out as a teacher. She was an educational no-hoper; Michael taught her to believe that she could achieve greatness which inspired her to go to night school and better herself. Super wealthy and extremely driven, Lorraineâs a dot.com millionaire who wholeheartedly believes in the power of education and headhunted Michael to make her Waterloo Road vision become a reality. But although she says he is in chargeâ¦ can she really stop herself from interfering?

Whatâs Lorraineâs motivation for funding a school like Waterloo Road?

From a very early age Lorraine has always been driven and motivated to be the best. Aside from winning Business Woman of the Year, she has been recognised at many industry events for revolutionising the way call centres and telecommunication companies work. Her motivations for opening the new Waterloo Road is to give kids the opportunities she never had. She is a firm believer in working hard. On a personal and private level she is striving to fill a void in her life which has something to do with her past, and the school and her businesses are filling that void for the time being. 

Sheâs meant to be a silent investorâ¦ do you think sheâll be able to stop interfering?

You're joking! Lorraine is extremely hands on. She trusts Michael but she needs the school to be a success. She's a very busy woman but not too busy to put new school initiatives in place, which ruffles more than a few feathers along the way. 

What approach does Lorraine have towards education and how does it differ from Michaelâs vision?

Their vision started out the same however they have completely different views as to how the school should be run. Lorraine is from a corporate background and the speed at which she works conflicts with Michael's. Michael is used to having a set budget and works within his set parameters, however Lorraine has a never ending pot of money which she can throw at new, creative and exciting projects within the school. Lorraine believes that education is very important however, and throwing a few cash incentives in to the mix is also a way for the kids to learn about the value of money. She's also aware that university isn't for everyone, so exposing the kids to a working environment gives them a taste of the future. The Business vs Education argument is ever present. 

What was it about Michael that made him Lorraineâs first choice for headmaster of her new school?

It was a no brainer as far as Lorraine was concerned. Before she met Michael, Lorraine was extremely motivated and had already set up her own business at school, however Michael pushed her to the next level and inspired her to become who she is today. Lorraine knows that if anyone can turn a kid's life around, Michael can. 

How have you enjoyed your time filming in your new Waterloo Road home in Scotland?

I LOVE Glasgow. The people, the city, it's all wonderful. 

I'm trying to make the most of my time in Scotland during any down time I have. I have a list of things I want to tick off before I go home at the end of the year. 

Without a doubt, Lorraine has the best wardrobe around â describe her style

Lorraine wears labels but isn't afraid to mix it up with a bit of high street. Alexander McQueen and Vivienne Westwood are favourites of hers.

Up until now, weâve only seen the business side of Lorraine â will we get to know what sheâs like behind closed doors?

Even though Lorraine appears very confident she does have a vulnerable side which I hope we'll get to see later on in the series. 

Were your school days the best days of your life?

I can honestly say that I loved school. I wasn't there an awful lot because I worked from an early age but I loved my teachers and the friends I made. 

And finally, why should viewers tune in to the new series of Waterloo Road?

I think we've got a really exciting show this year. The Scottish cast are brilliant and add so much to the already strong, original cast members of the show.

The school looks incredible. It's huge and has so much detail in it - our production designer, Tina, has done an amazing job. I really hope that fans of Waterloo Road will embrace the move to Greenock and continue to watch the show.

----------


## alan45

Interview with Jason Done
Date: 06.08.2012Last updated: 06.08.2012 at 09.00
Category: BBC One; Drama
Following Josh’s schizophrenia diagnosis, overprotective dad Tom is terrified to let his son go knowing that he wants to look to a new future. Initially in two minds about the move to Scotland, Tom knows it’s an opportunity for a new life for him and Josh and soon starts to warm to his new surroundings and school.

How does Tom feel about the move to the new school in Scotland?

He’s actually more apprehensive than Josh. His son has embraced the move and if anything is encouraging his dad to see the positives. I don’t know whether Tom’s anxiousness stems from being nervous about fitting into his new life in Scotland or whether he’s just frightened of the unknown for him and Josh. Only time will tell.

You’re one of only two original cast members, how does that feel?

Well there’s a certain feeling of pride to have been involved with a show like Waterloo Road for so long.

There’s a strange dichotomy you need to be careful that comfort doesn’t breed laziness. I would definitely like to think that having the comfort of knowing the job so well allows you to be more creative.

But I never get complacent and always approach each new series like it’s a new job.

Without a doubt, moving to Scotland has given Waterloo Road new life. Part of the charm of this programme is its ability to reinvent itself. The move to Scotland has given Waterloo Road a welcome facelift.

Why do you think Michael selected Tom to become part of his new team in Scotland?

I think it’s clear that Tom absolutely has the best interests of the pupils and the school at heart. He’s dedicated and committed to the welfare of the pupils and gets on with the staff so he’s well qualified to do a good job.

How have you enjoyed the move?

I’m really enjoying Scotland - it’s an absolutely stunning country. The people have been wonderfully welcoming and courteous and the surroundings of our new school are amazing. It’s a pretty special location to film in. Whenever I’m not filming, my family and I jump in the car and go exploring. It’s an incredible country and I’m loving my time here.

Did you base your Waterloo Road character on anyone?

Tom’s a sort of hybrid of a couple of teachers I’ve been taught by. One was a history teacher at Walkden High Secondary School and also a teacher from primary school. Both were incredibly inspiring men.

What dramas does Tom face this term?

Amongst other things, Tom has to deal with his guilt surrounding Denzil’s death. He blames himself for encouraging Denzil to come – if he hadn’t talked him round he wouldn’t have travelled to Scotland and wouldn’t have died in the accident.

And on top of that, Tom explores his relationship with his son Josh, not least as he finds himself watching as Josh finds his independence.

Will there be a love interest for Tom in the future - he’s not had the best of luck in the past?

For the sake of the female cast members I hope not! I don’t think we could stand another death! We all joke about it but any female member of cast who joins the programme would flip if they read in the scritps they had a romantic involvement with Tom. To be blunt, love with Tom usually ends in death – Tom’s love interests rarely last long!

Any memorable moments from filming?

What I try to do is just have as much fun as possible. I like to have a laugh every day and some days are more stressful than others but generally we have fun. You can’t spend this amount of time with a cast and a crew and not enjoy yourself. I know it sounds terribly clichÃ©d but we’ve become a little family in ourselves.

Were your school days the best days of your life?

No. These are the best days of my life.

And finally, why should viewers tune in to the new series of Waterloo Road?

For any fans of the show, I’m sure they’ll be intrigued to see the differences between the old and new Waterloo Road. But, above all else, it’s a drama full of interesting characters with a nice mix of charm, education and entertainment. What more could you want?

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## Perdita

Ep 2/10

Thursday 30 August
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE



As troublemaker Lulaâs home life spills into school, Tom tries to get to the root of her disruptive behaviour. A desperate Connor tries to out Christineâs drinking, Josh helps Tariq face up to his disabilities and Grantly deals with a spate of graffiti at the school house.
Lula Tsibiâs homelife is far from happy. Distressed following another heated argument with her overbearing Uncle Lionel, Lulu runs to the sanctuary of her school - but her behaviour irks the other pupils and gives the teachers cause for concern.

Matters come to a head at Denzilâs commemorative ceremony when Lula lashes out at Imogen and Sian.

Far from being apologetic, Lula makes some unsettling comments about death. And later, she has a run in with Tariq, hurtfully suggesting his disability is a punishment from God.

Tom speaks to Lulaâs uncle Lionel. But when Lula hears this she tells Tom that her uncle plans to perform an exorcism on her, as he believes she is possessed. Terrified, she begs Tom to help her.

Elsewhere Connor bugs his mother to lay off the alcohol but is met with Christineâs usual hostility. Playing up in class, Connor attempts to shame Christine - but it backfires and heâs humiliated in front of his classmates.

Concerned, Imogen tells Connor he canât look after his mother forever - advice which spurs Connor to take drastic action.

Grantly is furious when his car is vandalised by Havelock kids but Michael wants to keep the peace and not involve the police. But while Michael attempts to build bridges with rival headteacher Gerard Findlay, Grantly canât help but rock the boat.

Josh tries to convince Tariq that life is worth living, but Tariq isnât interested and Sian receives an unexpected visitor at the gates of Waterloo Road.

----------


## JustJodi

*Just curious,,, will we be treated with the AFTERMATH of the lorry running into them ...or are we gonna just have to IMAGINE what happened ????? I think it would be a good seaon opener,, then can say  6 months later,,, then the new series opens ?????  I am just guessing here,,, I mean they could have made it horrific ...*

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    
Waterloo Road's Alec Newman has confirmed that Denzil Kelly dies in the lorry accident seen at the end of the last series.

Newman, who plays headmaster Michael Byrne, said that the independent school's start in Scotland is tinged by a "real sense of sadness".

Some fans will already be aware of the fact that Denzil dies, after an upcoming episode synopsis revealed that the schoolboy will receive a commemorative ceremony.

The actor told Inside Soap: "We come back, and there's a real sense of sadness - we discover poor Denzil Kelly was killed in the accident.

"So Michael and Lorraine are reflective, but they're also supercharged. 

"The opening of this new school at a new location has to work - they have a lot riding on it."

Reece Douglas had played Denzil since 2009.

Waterloo Road returns to BBC One on a new day of Thursday on August 23, and in a new slot of 8pm.

----------


## Perdita

Laurie Brett has laid out her desire for former EastEnders co-star Linda Henry to join Waterloo Road.

The actress, who made her on-screen exit from Albert Square as Jane Beale in January, now plays English teacher Christine Mulgrew on the school drama.

The 43-year-old told Inside Soap: "I want Linda Henry to come in and play my sister - I'm sure she could get a few months off EastEnders!"

Henry's Walford alter ego Shirley Carter has been at the centre of Heather's murder storyline since March, finally unmasking Ben Mitchell as the killer in yesterday's (August 15) episode.

However, EastEnders told Digital Spy earlier this month that Henry would only take a "very short" break following the plot.


Meanwhile, Brett revealed that she remains "in touch with a lot of" ex colleagues.

"It's been lovely recently because we've had Zoe Lucker (Vanessa Gold) on Waterloo Road for a bit," she commented.

Waterloo Road returns to BBC One on a new day of Thursday on August 23, and in a new slot of 8pm.

----------


## Perdita

Laurie Brett has laid out her desire for former EastEnders co-star Linda Henry to join Waterloo Road.

The actress, who made her on-screen exit from Albert Square as Jane Beale in January, now plays English teacher Christine Mulgrew on the school drama.

The 43-year-old told Inside Soap: "I want Linda Henry to come in and play my sister - I'm sure she could get a few months off EastEnders!"

Henry's Walford alter ego Shirley Carter has been at the centre of Heather's murder storyline since March, finally unmasking Ben Mitchell as the killer in yesterday's (August 15) episode.

However, EastEnders told Digital Spy earlier this month that Henry would only take a "very short" break following the plot.


Meanwhile, Brett revealed that she remains "in touch with a lot of" ex colleagues.

"It's been lovely recently because we've had Zoe Lucker (Vanessa Gold) on Waterloo Road for a bit," she commented.

Waterloo Road returns to BBC One on a new day of Thursday on August 23, and in a new slot of 8pm.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 3/10

Thursday 6 September
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE



Itâs the day of Tariqâs kayaking time trial, and a steely focus hides his true intent. Michael is publicly confronted by his past and Connor and Christineâs unhappy home life spills into school.
Feeling down about his disability, Tariq takes drastic action to regain control of his life. Deciding to remove all unnecessary distractions, he gives Phoenix and Josh his prized possessions. A concerned Josh confides in Tom, but his father tells him not to worry.

Phoenix attempts to get Tariq to join in a fight with Gus and the Havelock High kids who have been playing pranks on the Waterloo Road schoolhouse. Tariq tells Phoenix that lifeâs too short for petty fights. Josh probes Tariq about his out-of-character comments but his concern is misinterpreted as pity.

Tariq is unsettled when his friends say theyâll be at his kayaking trials. Desperate to go alone, he tricks Phoenix and Gus into arranging a fight with Havelock High as a distraction.

Alone at the harbour, Tariqâs true intentions are revealed - leaving Tom and Michael with a race against time to stop his fateful plans.

Elsewhere, Gerard Findlay is on a mission to discredit Michael. Plastering an unsettling archive newspaper story about Michaelâs past throughout the school, Gerard is caught red-handed by Grantly â but finds an unlikely ally within the Waterloo Road ranks.

As word of Michaelâs former indiscretion circulate the school corridors, Lorraine is horrified by the news and Sian struggles to see Michaelâs side of the story.

----------


## Katy

i cant wait for the new series, i know its not as good as it used to be but i still like it. Its very easy watching. I think that it will be interesting to see how this move to Scotland works.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road launches a new era next week as the popular BBC One drama returns with its first episodes filmed and set in Scotland.

The show's eighth series kicks off as the brand new Waterloo Road opens its doors for the first day of term, with teachers and students alike excited about the fresh start.

Digital Spy recently had an exclusive chat with Waterloo Road's executive producer Cameron Roach to hear his take on the programme's relaunch and the storylines ahead in the coming weeks.

Following the move to Scotland, how well has Waterloo Road settled into its new home? Has it worked out as well as you'd hoped?
"If I'm honest with you, it's actually worked out better than we'd hoped. It was slightly nerve-wracking when we first discussed and planned the move, but I think that after seven series of a show, you do need a shot of adrenaline of some sort. So the move has given us an opportunity to really look at the show and how we tell stories. We've looked at what works and what the audience really enjoys, and then tried to capitalise on that.

"What we've noticed is that we've actually taken the show back to its core values, with really great stories of the week and very well-drawn, strong characters. It was also exciting that all of the core cast came to Scotland with us, so we didn't have to start from scratch. That gave us a huge confidence that we could take the bull by its horns and just go for it."

Are you confident that fans will accept the change and stay loyal to the show?
"Yes, because I think what the fans will notice is that it's literally business as usual from episode one. We purposely chose a school that architecturally mirrors the school in Rochdale, so when you're watching the show, there's a similar atmosphere in terms of the building and the corridors. As well as that, the kids are in the same uniforms and there's lots of familiar faces. 

"We've also got better views now! In Rochdale, we were next to a motorway, but here we're on the mouth of the Clyde looking across the hills, which is the most stunning scenery. That gives us a brilliant backdrop, so in a way it's Waterloo Road with a better view!

"As the show re-launches itself in Scotland, I also think it's a great time for viewers who maybe haven't watched for a while to join us again, or even for people to start watching when they haven't particularly paid much attention to the show in the past. It's a very good point for new fans to come on board."


Will the show explore how the characters themselves cope with such a big change in their lives?
"Yes - some of them struggle with the move, and that obviously gives us story potential, while others find a new lease of life. You'll also see that some characters have the same strains and problems hitting them in the new environment. Janeece, for example, has always struggled with childcare and we'll see that become a big issue for her in upcoming episodes. She's always over-relied on Chalky, so that creates a real tension between those two."

Waterloo Road is known for tackling big, gritty storylines. Will that remain the case in the new series?
"Of course. What I would say - and what we're very proud of - is that there's no story that we can't tell on Waterloo Road. Whether it's domestic violence, alcoholism, self-harm or attempted suicide, these are massive issues which we do tackle and take very seriously.

"I think these issues speak to everyone, whether it's schoolkids or adults. It's important to remember that we're in the 8pm slot and we appeal to everyone, whether you're 16 or you're 60."

The previous series ended on a big cliffhanger with the lorry accident. Will that have much of an aftermath in the new series? 
"Yes, it was a big cliffhanger and I think it's been revealed on various spoilers online that there has been a death. We pay due diligence to that death in the new series - it does have an impact on our staff and pupils. I don't want to give too much away, but in those early episodes, it does create quite heightened emotions within the storytelling."

Will there be many references to the Rochdale days in the new series?
"There certainly will be. Also, not only in the upcoming series airing this autumn, but in the series next spring and next summer, there will be familiar faces from Rochdale who make their way to Greenock. We hope that will really reward those fans who have watched over the eight series."


Michael Byrne remains Waterloo Road's headmaster in the new series. What's ahead for him in terms of storylines?
"In this series, Michael is basically returning to his home. He's going back to the place where he was brought up, and the ghosts of his past do catch up with him in a very significant way! 

"I don't want to give away too much, but it's what you'd expect from anyone who's turned their back on home for a number of reasons and then has to confront those ghosts. It becomes quite emotional for him."

Michael is also at war with a rival headmaster, isn't he?
"He is - there are problems with Gerard Findlay, who is the headmaster of another local school called Havelock High. I think the two men represent two different types of headteacher. Michael is very much a super-head in the new mould, while Gerard has been in the post for a number of years and is on the cusp of retirement, so he's a little bit more set in his ways! 

"To Gerard, Waterloo Road represents a massive threat to his own school. As he feels so threatened, he does challenge Michael on that."

Is it true that Gerard knows things about Michael's past?
"He does! He knows about Michael's past and his youth - things that Michael might have kept from the people who he's now working with…"


Former EastEnders star Laurie Brett has joined the show as Christine Mulgrew, a new teacher with an alcohol problem. Will this be a long-running story for the new series?
"Absolutely. When we deal with serious issues on the show, we deal with them long-term, because that is the reality of the situation. The alcohol problem is a demon that Christine battles with, although she thinks she has it under control. 

"In many ways, that's just a surface issue - what's more problematic is her dysfunctional relationship with her son Connor. Connor is one of our new lead kids, and their relationship is very central to the new series."

Chelsee Healey, who plays Janeece, bows out from the show in series eight. Was it a blow to lose such a well-known cast member?
"Well, one of the strengths of Waterloo Road is that it doesn't ever rely solely on one member of the ensemble cast. We have characters who the audience fall in love with and they remain with us for a number of series, but people do come and go. That's just like any school across the nation, so we're staying true to school life. 

"We are sorry to see Chelsee go, but we do have an ensemble cast of 24 and so within that mix, it doesn't leave a significant hole."

Will there be a fitting exit for Janeece?
"Indeed - it's a very emotional storyline and one that Chelsee really enjoyed playing. It will maximise and make the most of the very unlikely friendship and love story between Chalky and Janeece. It should be one for the fans to watch out for!"

What's ahead for Chalky as a character in his own right?
"We've always known that Chalky is a bit of a loner, so he does miss having Janeece around when she leaves. However, in episode nine, we see the arrival of a young kid who's played by Tommy Lawrence Knight from The Sarah Jane Adventures. 

"Tommy's character Kevin is a bit of a maths geek, and Chalky recognises a younger version of himself in Kevin. As that dynamic develops, you'll see that Chalky has a new friendship in the show."


Spoilers have revealed that Tariq has lost the use of his legs following the accident. Will that story be explored for quite a while in the new episodes?
"Yes, that plays right across the series. Obviously he's gone through a significant accident with repercussions, which you find out more about in the first episode. The story is about how he can deal with what he now has to face on a daily basis. That will be tackled right across the series."

What's ahead for Grantly in the new series?
"Grantly has his challenges, because he and Maggie now run a schoolhouse which is attached to our main school, housing the kids who have moved from Rochdale to Greenock. For Grantly, I think living in a house full of teenagers is his worst nightmare, so we'll see all of the joys and repercussions which come from that!"

Would you give Grantly and Maggie an on-screen wedding?
"We may well do that!"

Tom Clarkson and his son Josh are also still in the show. Will they have much screen time in the new run?
"Yes - with both Tom and Grantly, they've been in the show from the start and we know the fans absolutely love them. I think Tom is always the voice of reason for Michael. If Michael and Lorraine have their moments, Tom is the one who is level-headed. 

"The story that we tell across these next ten episodes is Tom having to let Josh fly the nest, which is hard for any single parent. That's another quite emotional story for us to tell."

Lorraine sounds like she'll be a force to be reckoned with in the new series…
"She will be. She comes to the school as and when she can depending on her business commitments, but for Michael he has to justify all of his decisions to her. Lorraine is not someone who's shy in coming forward, so that does create a lot of tensions and mayhem around the school! Lorraine should be a joy to watch."

Where will Sian be heading this series?
"For Sian, the move to Scotland is a great opportunity to leave the past behind her. She's viewing this as a fresh start and a way to really establish her role as part of the new senior management team, as the deputy head of this new school. Things are thrown into disarray, though, when her stepdaughter Madi lands on the doorstep. So her life isn't all plain sailing with Madi on her hands."

We've heard that one of the new pupils, Imogen, has a significant story this series…
"You'll see a lot of Imogen with Christine's son Connor. Imogen and Connor (pictured above) just have an absolute attraction to each other. Connor is very intrigued by Imogen and can't quite understand her, because she keeps herself at a distance early on in the series. 

"But ultimately we understand the reasons for that, and it's a massive secret that Imogen has kept from everyone around her. I'd say those two will have the love story of this series!"

Is it true that Scout has some more tough times ahead when she becomes the victim of bullying?
"Yes - Scout is one of the characters living in the boarding house with Maggie and Grantly, and what we're doing there is just showing the strains of students who not only have to spend their whole school days with each other, but have to live with each other as well. So the bullying story will be a big one for Scout in the coming weeks."

New characters Jade and Drew sound like they have a big role to play in episode one. Do both stay in the show?
"Without spoiling too much, one of them stays with us and the other one doesn't because of what happens in that first episode. But the one that stays does become a significant character longer-term for us."

Which of the new characters should viewers really be watching out for?
"Imogen and Connor is going to be a very exciting storyline. The stories for already-established students are also going to be really compelling. 

"I think the other new students worth looking out for are Rhiannon, who has come from Rochdale but we haven't seen her before, and a character called Lula who has a significant story in episode two. Lula is like nothing that we've seen before in Waterloo Road!"

How do you sum up the series in general? Is there an overall story arc?
"This series this autumn is very much about the new start, landing in a new place and the rivalry with the local school Havelock. That's going to be the backdrop and a great way to establish ourselves in Greenock!"

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road launches a new era next week as the popular BBC One drama returns with its first episodes filmed and set in Scotland.

The show's eighth series kicks off as the brand new Waterloo Road opens its doors for the first day of term, with teachers and students alike excited about the fresh start.

Digital Spy recently had an exclusive chat with Waterloo Road's executive producer Cameron Roach to hear his take on the programme's relaunch and the storylines ahead in the coming weeks.

Following the move to Scotland, how well has Waterloo Road settled into its new home? Has it worked out as well as you'd hoped?
"If I'm honest with you, it's actually worked out better than we'd hoped. It was slightly nerve-wracking when we first discussed and planned the move, but I think that after seven series of a show, you do need a shot of adrenaline of some sort. So the move has given us an opportunity to really look at the show and how we tell stories. We've looked at what works and what the audience really enjoys, and then tried to capitalise on that.

"What we've noticed is that we've actually taken the show back to its core values, with really great stories of the week and very well-drawn, strong characters. It was also exciting that all of the core cast came to Scotland with us, so we didn't have to start from scratch. That gave us a huge confidence that we could take the bull by its horns and just go for it."

Are you confident that fans will accept the change and stay loyal to the show?
"Yes, because I think what the fans will notice is that it's literally business as usual from episode one. We purposely chose a school that architecturally mirrors the school in Rochdale, so when you're watching the show, there's a similar atmosphere in terms of the building and the corridors. As well as that, the kids are in the same uniforms and there's lots of familiar faces. 

"We've also got better views now! In Rochdale, we were next to a motorway, but here we're on the mouth of the Clyde looking across the hills, which is the most stunning scenery. That gives us a brilliant backdrop, so in a way it's Waterloo Road with a better view!

"As the show re-launches itself in Scotland, I also think it's a great time for viewers who maybe haven't watched for a while to join us again, or even for people to start watching when they haven't particularly paid much attention to the show in the past. It's a very good point for new fans to come on board."


Will the show explore how the characters themselves cope with such a big change in their lives?
"Yes - some of them struggle with the move, and that obviously gives us story potential, while others find a new lease of life. You'll also see that some characters have the same strains and problems hitting them in the new environment. Janeece, for example, has always struggled with childcare and we'll see that become a big issue for her in upcoming episodes. She's always over-relied on Chalky, so that creates a real tension between those two."

Waterloo Road is known for tackling big, gritty storylines. Will that remain the case in the new series?
"Of course. What I would say - and what we're very proud of - is that there's no story that we can't tell on Waterloo Road. Whether it's domestic violence, alcoholism, self-harm or attempted suicide, these are massive issues which we do tackle and take very seriously.

"I think these issues speak to everyone, whether it's schoolkids or adults. It's important to remember that we're in the 8pm slot and we appeal to everyone, whether you're 16 or you're 60."

The previous series ended on a big cliffhanger with the lorry accident. Will that have much of an aftermath in the new series? 
"Yes, it was a big cliffhanger and I think it's been revealed on various spoilers online that there has been a death. We pay due diligence to that death in the new series - it does have an impact on our staff and pupils. I don't want to give too much away, but in those early episodes, it does create quite heightened emotions within the storytelling."

Will there be many references to the Rochdale days in the new series?
"There certainly will be. Also, not only in the upcoming series airing this autumn, but in the series next spring and next summer, there will be familiar faces from Rochdale who make their way to Greenock. We hope that will really reward those fans who have watched over the eight series."


Michael Byrne remains Waterloo Road's headmaster in the new series. What's ahead for him in terms of storylines?
"In this series, Michael is basically returning to his home. He's going back to the place where he was brought up, and the ghosts of his past do catch up with him in a very significant way! 

"I don't want to give away too much, but it's what you'd expect from anyone who's turned their back on home for a number of reasons and then has to confront those ghosts. It becomes quite emotional for him."

Michael is also at war with a rival headmaster, isn't he?
"He is - there are problems with Gerard Findlay, who is the headmaster of another local school called Havelock High. I think the two men represent two different types of headteacher. Michael is very much a super-head in the new mould, while Gerard has been in the post for a number of years and is on the cusp of retirement, so he's a little bit more set in his ways! 

"To Gerard, Waterloo Road represents a massive threat to his own school. As he feels so threatened, he does challenge Michael on that."

Is it true that Gerard knows things about Michael's past?
"He does! He knows about Michael's past and his youth - things that Michael might have kept from the people who he's now working withâ¦"


Former EastEnders star Laurie Brett has joined the show as Christine Mulgrew, a new teacher with an alcohol problem. Will this be a long-running story for the new series?
"Absolutely. When we deal with serious issues on the show, we deal with them long-term, because that is the reality of the situation. The alcohol problem is a demon that Christine battles with, although she thinks she has it under control. 

"In many ways, that's just a surface issue - what's more problematic is her dysfunctional relationship with her son Connor. Connor is one of our new lead kids, and their relationship is very central to the new series."

Chelsee Healey, who plays Janeece, bows out from the show in series eight. Was it a blow to lose such a well-known cast member?
"Well, one of the strengths of Waterloo Road is that it doesn't ever rely solely on one member of the ensemble cast. We have characters who the audience fall in love with and they remain with us for a number of series, but people do come and go. That's just like any school across the nation, so we're staying true to school life. 

"We are sorry to see Chelsee go, but we do have an ensemble cast of 24 and so within that mix, it doesn't leave a significant hole."

Will there be a fitting exit for Janeece?
"Indeed - it's a very emotional storyline and one that Chelsee really enjoyed playing. It will maximise and make the most of the very unlikely friendship and love story between Chalky and Janeece. It should be one for the fans to watch out for!"

What's ahead for Chalky as a character in his own right?
"We've always known that Chalky is a bit of a loner, so he does miss having Janeece around when she leaves. However, in episode nine, we see the arrival of a young kid who's played by Tommy Lawrence Knight from The Sarah Jane Adventures. 

"Tommy's character Kevin is a bit of a maths geek, and Chalky recognises a younger version of himself in Kevin. As that dynamic develops, you'll see that Chalky has a new friendship in the show."


Spoilers have revealed that Tariq has lost the use of his legs following the accident. Will that story be explored for quite a while in the new episodes?
"Yes, that plays right across the series. Obviously he's gone through a significant accident with repercussions, which you find out more about in the first episode. The story is about how he can deal with what he now has to face on a daily basis. That will be tackled right across the series."

What's ahead for Grantly in the new series?
"Grantly has his challenges, because he and Maggie now run a schoolhouse which is attached to our main school, housing the kids who have moved from Rochdale to Greenock. For Grantly, I think living in a house full of teenagers is his worst nightmare, so we'll see all of the joys and repercussions which come from that!"

Would you give Grantly and Maggie an on-screen wedding?
"We may well do that!"

Tom Clarkson and his son Josh are also still in the show. Will they have much screen time in the new run?
"Yes - with both Tom and Grantly, they've been in the show from the start and we know the fans absolutely love them. I think Tom is always the voice of reason for Michael. If Michael and Lorraine have their moments, Tom is the one who is level-headed. 

"The story that we tell across these next ten episodes is Tom having to let Josh fly the nest, which is hard for any single parent. That's another quite emotional story for us to tell."

Lorraine sounds like she'll be a force to be reckoned with in the new seriesâ¦
"She will be. She comes to the school as and when she can depending on her business commitments, but for Michael he has to justify all of his decisions to her. Lorraine is not someone who's shy in coming forward, so that does create a lot of tensions and mayhem around the school! Lorraine should be a joy to watch."

Where will Sian be heading this series?
"For Sian, the move to Scotland is a great opportunity to leave the past behind her. She's viewing this as a fresh start and a way to really establish her role as part of the new senior management team, as the deputy head of this new school. Things are thrown into disarray, though, when her stepdaughter Madi lands on the doorstep. So her life isn't all plain sailing with Madi on her hands."

We've heard that one of the new pupils, Imogen, has a significant story this seriesâ¦
"You'll see a lot of Imogen with Christine's son Connor. Imogen and Connor (pictured above) just have an absolute attraction to each other. Connor is very intrigued by Imogen and can't quite understand her, because she keeps herself at a distance early on in the series. 

"But ultimately we understand the reasons for that, and it's a massive secret that Imogen has kept from everyone around her. I'd say those two will have the love story of this series!"

Is it true that Scout has some more tough times ahead when she becomes the victim of bullying?
"Yes - Scout is one of the characters living in the boarding house with Maggie and Grantly, and what we're doing there is just showing the strains of students who not only have to spend their whole school days with each other, but have to live with each other as well. So the bullying story will be a big one for Scout in the coming weeks."

New characters Jade and Drew sound like they have a big role to play in episode one. Do both stay in the show?
"Without spoiling too much, one of them stays with us and the other one doesn't because of what happens in that first episode. But the one that stays does become a significant character longer-term for us."

Which of the new characters should viewers really be watching out for?
"Imogen and Connor is going to be a very exciting storyline. The stories for already-established students are also going to be really compelling. 

"I think the other new students worth looking out for are Rhiannon, who has come from Rochdale but we haven't seen her before, and a character called Lula who has a significant story in episode two. Lula is like nothing that we've seen before in Waterloo Road!"

How do you sum up the series in general? Is there an overall story arc?
"This series this autumn is very much about the new start, landing in a new place and the rivalry with the local school Havelock. That's going to be the backdrop and a great way to establish ourselves in Greenock!"

----------


## Perdita

As Waterloo Road returns to screens on Thursday (August 23), fan favourite Grantly Budgen is among the teachers who have moved to Scotland for the school's relocation.

Now in charge of a schoolhouse occupied by the old Rochdale kids, Grantly has more responsibility than ever on his hands - and viewers won't be surprised to hear that his patience is tested on more than one occasion as he settles into the new lifestyle!

Digital Spy recently chatted to Philip Martin Brown, who plays Grantly, to hear his take on Waterloo Road's relaunch and what's ahead in series eight.

How well have you and the rest of the cast settled into Scotland?
"We've settled in remarkably quickly. We didn't think that we would, but we have. I've been very lucky with my career, as I've travelled quite a lot around the world, and I can honestly say that Scotland has got the friendliest people of any nation that I've visited. That's really helped.

"For the show itself, the situation in terms of location has also been great. We've got the River Clyde as a backdrop to the school, and that opens up new possibilities for the writers and directors. The new school is also much bigger, which makes filming easier."

Do you think Waterloo Road's fans will accept this change to the show?
"Yes, because even though it's a different school, the interior of it looks remarkably similar to the old one. The designers have been very clever when creating this school, as they've kept it as similar as possible to the one we left behind. 

"There will be more Scottish accents in the show, but I think that's something that the viewers will take to very quickly. I expect that after the first few episodes, people will be completely used to the fact that it's now in Scotland."

Was it sad to say goodbye to Rochdale after seven series?
"Yeah, it was sad. In fact, I was surprised at how sad I was, but it was because I'd made friends in Manchester - outside of Waterloo Road and the filming business, so I felt really at home there.

"But Glasgow is such a friendly place and it's great to have the car here. My wife has just been up to visit, so we went off to the Isle of Skye and up to the west coast of Scotland, which is just beautiful."

Did it take much consideration as to whether you wanted to move to Scotland with the show?
"Not at all, as I love Waterloo Road and I love playing Grantly. It really was a no-brainer for me."


Â© BBC

Â© BBC


In this series, Grantly and his fiancÃ©e Maggie are running the boarding school which houses the kids from Rochdale. How does Grantly cope with that?
"Well, it's a bit like having a red hot poker shoved up his backside! He hates it. He's got the kids during the day and he doesn't like that very much, and then when he's finished and has put his pen down in the classroom, he goes back home and there they are again! 

"Grantly has got to spend time with the kids 24/7 and he can't bear it. But Maggie loves it, so he puts up with it for her sake - and the money's sake!"

Are there any particular pupils at the house who cause problems for Grantly?
"All of them, in their own way! In one way or another, each one of them causes stress and aggravation."

There's obviously some new teachers joining the show in the new series. How well does Grantly get along with his new colleagues?
"Not very well at first. But then he finds out that one of them likes a drink, so he forms a bond immediately there! There's also a lady called Audrey, who he gets off to rather a shaky start with because she's in many ways similar to him, so there's a clash of personalities. Those two don't get on brilliantly, but as the series progresses, they do warm to each other. 

"There'll also be a new secretary, who Grantly thinks is just as stupid as the last one! But then again, he thinks everyone's stupid - other than himself and possibly Maggie!"

We've heard that there's a bit of a feud between Waterloo Road and another local school, Havelock. Does Grantly play any part in that?
"Yes he does, because in any way they can, these kids from Havelock High attack Waterloo Road - be it the school or the schoolhouse. Nothing is sacred for these kids, and so Grantly gets in the firing line here, there and everywhere!"

The final ten episodes of the last series were very busy for you with the Fleur storyline. Are you equally as busy in the new series?
"With the first ten episodes, there are a couple of episodes in which I'm very busy. But as with any ensemble show, you take turns - everyone has their bite at the cherry, then takes a back seat, and so on.

"That ensures everyone gets their fair share. However, you'll see in episodes 20 to 30, there is going to be a very big storyline for Grantly."


Â© BBC

Â© BBC


With the show now on its eighth series, did you ever imagine that Waterloo Road would have such long-lasting appeal?
"Not at all - I thought there was probably two series in it. I never had any idea that it would go on for so long. I think what happens is that families sit down and watch it together, which is lovely, because there are very few shows like that now.

"Even if a child or teenager loses interest in the show, then there's always an 8-year-old who is just getting interested in it. So where one drops out, another one takes over."

Have any of Grantly's storylines really stood out as your favourites?
"Yes, there was a girl with Asperger's syndrome called Karla back in series three, who Grantly really didn't like. I was the villain of the piece in that story and a bit of a monster, because I had a real go at her. I enjoyed that storyline. 

"There's also Grantly's wig - I still miss it! I had a toupee that I thought was the bee's knees, even though it moved all the time and looked ridiculous. All of the staff were trying not to giggle, and in the end, it was taken by a sniffer dog who ran away with it! 

"There was also the Fleur storyline last series. So those are the ones that particularly stand out thus far. There's also something that happens in episode seven of this next seriesâ¦"

Were you sad to see Chelsee Healey leave the show while filming this series?
"Yes, I first met Chelsee when she was a student and then she left because she was too old to stay in the show. I was thrilled when she later came back as a secretary - she was great fun to be around and made everyone laugh. She's sorely missed, but she's gone on to great success - it was amazing to see her on Strictly Come Dancing."

Some fans may not know that you've done some teaching in real life. Have you specialised in a particular subject?
"Well, I learned to teach drama and English, so it's art imitating life in a way, as I'm an English teacher in Waterloo Road! It's been very handy, because I've been able to bring things to the show that I've noticed in real classrooms. Grantly is an amalgam of a teacher who taught me at school and people that I've met over the years in staff rooms, because there's always someone like Grantly!"

Is it strange for kids to watch you on television and then see you in the classroom the next day?
"Well, I haven't been in a classroom for about four years, but I only ever go to one school, which is a comprehensive close to where I live. They were quite used to seeing me on the telly and then in the classroom the next day. 

"But in the very first year I was doing it, I was in a show called Band of Gold, and I was playing a villain who was caught by the police in bed with a rent boy. The next day, I walked into a classroom, so you can imagine the shouts and the whistles!"

We asked for questions on Twitter, and one fan wanted to know whether you'd like Steph Haydock to make a shock return for a reunion with Grantlyâ¦
"I would always like Steph Haydock to make a shock return, yeah! I've been really, really lucky with the females that I've played against on Waterloo Road. I've been paired with Denise Welch, Elizabeth Berrington, Lorraine Cheshire and now the lovely Melanie Hill. I couldn't have asked for better."

How close are you all as a cast on the show? Is there anyone in particular you'd spend time with outside of work?
"I think it's easier to say that there is no-one on set that I wouldn't spend time with outside of work! I've been really lucky - Waterloo Road has possibly been my favourite job, because everyone gets on so well and there is a social life involved. We all get on well and there's no rotten apple in the barrel - it's brilliant."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Philip Martin Brown has outlined his desire to reprise his on-screen partnership with Denise Welch.

Celebrity Big Brother star Welch, who played incompetent French teacher Steph Haydock, starred on the BBC school drama between 2006 and 2010. 

Speaking to Digital Spy, the actor revealed: "I would always like Steph Haydock to make a shock return, yeah! 

The 56-year-old added: "I've been really, really lucky with the females that I've played against on Waterloo Road. 

"I've been paired with Denise Welch, Elizabeth Berrington (Ruby Fry), Lorraine Cheshire (Fleur) and now the lovely Melanie Hill (Maggie). I couldn't have asked for better."

Martin Brown's character Grantly held a close friendship with Steph, sharing many scenes together during her time on the show.

Waterloo Road returns to BBC One this week on a new day of Thursday (August 23), and in a new timeslot of 8pm.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Philip Martin Brown has outlined his desire to reprise his on-screen partnership with Denise Welch.

Celebrity Big Brother star Welch, who played incompetent French teacher Steph Haydock, starred on the BBC school drama between 2006 and 2010. 

Speaking to Digital Spy, the actor revealed: "I would always like Steph Haydock to make a shock return, yeah! 

The 56-year-old added: "I've been really, really lucky with the females that I've played against on Waterloo Road. 

"I've been paired with Denise Welch, Elizabeth Berrington (Ruby Fry), Lorraine Cheshire (Fleur) and now the lovely Melanie Hill (Maggie). I couldn't have asked for better."

Martin Brown's character Grantly held a close friendship with Steph, sharing many scenes together during her time on the show.

Waterloo Road returns to BBC One this week on a new day of Thursday (August 23), and in a new timeslot of 8pm.

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Laurie Brett has revealed that she is still not ruling out a future return to the soap.

The actress's character Jane Beale last appeared on screen in January, when she departed Walford to take on a new job in Cardiff.

Brett initially planned to take time out from acting following her EastEnders exit, but she has since joined the cast of Waterloo Road as English teacher Christine Mulgrew.

Speaking on Lorraine today (August 22), Brett explained that the opportunity to join Waterloo Road was too good to turn down.

Brett commented: "I was going to take a break and then Let's Dance asked me to do Comic Relief with Tameka [Empson]. We did that, and at the same time my agent rang and said, 'Look, this part in Waterloo Road's coming up, it's a great part and I think you should be seen for it'. 

"It was the first job I'd gone for coming out of EastEnders, [so I was] not really thinking I would get it, and I did. It was just such a great role and so different from Jane. The opportunity to do it was just too much to resist, really! It was just such a great thing. I'm so lucky to be able to walk out of one big job, straight into another."

The 43-year-old added that she is aware of how much Jane's ex-husband Ian is currently struggling on screen in EastEnders. The long-standing character recently suffered a breakdown and spent time living on the streets.

Brett said: "Bless him. I just saw that apparently he doesn't want to see Jane, and that's kind of heartbreaking! 

"It was a huge thing, leaving EastEnders. It was very frightening and so to leave Adam [Woodyatt] and all the people that I'd been working with for eight years, it was a very scary time. Jane and Ian had kind of gone round in circles, but the door has always been left open."


Â© BBC

Meanwhile, as Brett's Waterloo Road character Christine is an alcoholic, viewers will see that she has a turbulent relationship with her teenage son Connor, played by Shane O'Meara (pictured above).

Brett explained: "Essentially, Christine's a very sad, lonely woman inside, and there's a huge reason why she is the way she is, but that comes out after Christmas and New Year in the second part of the series. 

"What's really interesting about her is how she copes with the alcoholism - and it makes her a really big manipulator and liar. She uses her son as a crutch, and they have a very co-dependent relationship. 

"[Connor is] played by the lovely Shane, who's going to be such a heartthrob. He's like a young John Travolta, he's going to have all the girls after him! And he's lovely to act with and we've got a great chemistry."

Waterloo Road launches its new series tomorrow (August 23) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Alec Newman has promised that the show is returning to "edgier" storylines in its new series.

The BBC One drama returns to screens tomorrow evening (August 23) as Newman's character Michael Byrne officially opens the new Waterloo Road in Scotland.

Waterloo Road's move away from its previous home of Rochdale was first announced last year as part of the BBC's aim to produce more programming in Scotland.

Discussing the school's relocation on BBC Breakfast today (August 22), Newman commented: "I suppose it's a 'truth is stranger than fiction' thing, in a way! There is a precedent for it and we are aware that it's a very bold, dramatic move. 

"I spent a little bit of time with a real headteacher of an independent school down in the south of England, and that's what I was very concerned about - finding out from him, 'Is this actually tangible?', 'Is this something that could happen?' 

"Although it's a drama, we have to stay in the realms of what's actually possible. I am reliably informed that it is, so I could relax on that particular concern."

Promising big things for the show's return, the actor continued: "Ironically, particularly in the first two or three episodes of the new series, we're kind of going back to what Waterloo Road was about initially - strong social issues, strong stories each week centring around the kids at the school, and a kind of edginess to the show. 

"It was nice to feel that they've gone back to the roots of what the show was when it began."

Waterloo Road will air on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One for the next ten weeks.

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## N.Fan

Hopefully the new series will be a bit edgier,but I'LL believe it when I see it.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Naveed Choudhry has said that he is excited for viewers to see "a completely different side" to his character Tariq Siddiqui in the new series.

As the BBC One drama returns to screens tomorrow evening (August 23), fans will see that Tariq lost the use of his legs in the lorry crash which took place at the end of series seven.

Choudhry told BBC Breakfast today (August 22): "Tariq's world has been turned upside down and he's struggling to cope. The crash at the end of the series wasn't clearly shown, but the after-effect is shown - that Tariq is in a wheelchair.

"In the last series, he was quite the bully with a lot of bravado, but now he's had that totally stripped down. You're seeing how he's struggling to cope without the support of his family, being so far away from home.

"It is down to a drunken lorry driver, so the fact that he's not in control of the situation also plays a part - it's a 'Why me?' sort of thing. He feels that God's punishing him for some of the stuff that he's done in the earlier series."

Revealing what it was like to film the emotional scenes, he continued: "It's great to show one side of a character and then show a completely different side - the vulnerability behind him. 

"It's been a great challenge for myself, and the fact that Waterloo Road have put the confidence in me to deliver that - I really appreciate the opportunity."

Waterloo Road will air on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One for the next ten weeks.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 4/10

Thursday 13 September
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Imogen has a secret to share with Connor, Christine and Connorâs relationship goes from bad to worse, rival headmaster Gerard makes false claims against Michael and Sian reaches out to Michaelâs estranged father, Billy.
Itâs Imogenâs birthday, but unlike her attention-seeking mother Sally she doesnât want any fuss. At school, Imogen is horrified to discover her fitness guru mum is helping with Tariqâs rowing fundraiser. And, worse still, Sallyâs lycra-tight outfits and flirtatious manner are attracting attention, not least from Gus, who bets his school mates he can score with the older woman.

Jealousy rears its ugly head when Christine witnesses a closeness between Connor and Imogen. Worried that Connor might be confiding in Imogen about her drinking habit, Christine snaps at her son. But Connor retaliates - heâll make his motherâs life a misery if she doesnât back off.

Later, at Imogenâs party in the school house, a tipsy Sally turns up uninvited. Sensing Imogenâs shame, Connor asks Sally to leave. Feeling protected, Imogen reveals her hidden secret to Connor.

----------


## N.Fan

It sounds a bit depressing that Tariq is now in a wheelchair.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road continues its new series with a Tom-centric episode next week as he deals with a troubled student named Lula.

Following rows at home with her uncle Lionel, newcomer Lula (Marlene Madenge) lets her distress show at school - leading to tensions with her fellow pupils and concern from the teachers.

When Lula takes things too far by causing a scene at Denzil's commemorative ceremony, scrutiny surrounding her behaviour intensifies and Tom (Jason Done) is forced to investigate.

Confiding in Tom, Lula finally confesses that Lionel plans to perform an exorcism on her, as he believes she is possessed.

Before Tom can get to the bottom of the unusual situation, he faces a terrifying race against time to help Lula - as Lionel remains determined to get rid of the 'evil' inside of herâ¦


Â© BBC



Â© BBC



Â© BBC

Waterloo Road continues on Thursday, August 30 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road newcomer Laurie Brett has admitted that she wants her alcoholic character Christine Mulgrew to create "water cooler" moments in the coming weeks.

Last night (August 23), viewers saw the former EastEnders star's first episode as Christine Mulgrew, who is a new English teacher for Waterloo Road following the school's relocation.

Christine's drinking problem and how it affects her teenage son Connor (Shane O'Meara) will be an ongoing story arc for series eight.

Brett, who bowed out as Walford's Jane Beale earlier this year, told The Scotsman: "I probably wouldn't have jumped into something so long-running if it hadn't been for the part. The part was just too good to pass up, really. 

"Christine is so different to Jane. That's what attracted me. I don't know if I'd have been so eager if the character had been similar to what I've done before, but when I found out who Christine was and how she was, it was a no-brainer."

Discussing Jane Beale's 'nice' nature, she continued: "That's the hardest thing to make interesting. With someone like Christine who is full of flaws, it's so easy to get your teeth into that and have great fun with it. Playing someone who is just basically a nice woman for eight years did make me rack my brains a little bit.

"I'm always wary of being preachy, but hopefully some water cooler moments will come up around Christine. Not in a contrived way, but in an honest way as people respond to what she does. 

"There are a few moments when I've come off set or out of the scene and people in the crew have said, 'My god, it does make you think about how much you drink'."

Waterloo Road continues next Thursday (August 30) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road newcomer Laurie Brett has admitted that she wants her alcoholic character Christine Mulgrew to create "water cooler" moments in the coming weeks.

Last night (August 23), viewers saw the former EastEnders star's first episode as Christine Mulgrew, who is a new English teacher for Waterloo Road following the school's relocation.

Christine's drinking problem and how it affects her teenage son Connor (Shane O'Meara) will be an ongoing story arc for series eight.

Brett, who bowed out as Walford's Jane Beale earlier this year, told The Scotsman: "I probably wouldn't have jumped into something so long-running if it hadn't been for the part. The part was just too good to pass up, really. 

"Christine is so different to Jane. That's what attracted me. I don't know if I'd have been so eager if the character had been similar to what I've done before, but when I found out who Christine was and how she was, it was a no-brainer."

Discussing Jane Beale's 'nice' nature, she continued: "That's the hardest thing to make interesting. With someone like Christine who is full of flaws, it's so easy to get your teeth into that and have great fun with it. Playing someone who is just basically a nice woman for eight years did make me rack my brains a little bit.

"I'm always wary of being preachy, but hopefully some water cooler moments will come up around Christine. Not in a contrived way, but in an honest way as people respond to what she does. 

"There are a few moments when I've come off set or out of the scene and people in the crew have said, 'My god, it does make you think about how much you drink'."

Waterloo Road continues next Thursday (August 30) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## N.Fan

Does Waterloo Road really need another alcoholic teacher when they've already got Grantly.

----------


## N.Fan

I hardly recognised Alex Norton with his beard,he looks better without it.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Laurie Brett has admitted that watching Steve McFadden play Phil Mitchell on the set of EastEnders helped with her characterisation.

The actress, who plays alcoholic English teacher Christine Mulgrew in the school drama, told The Sun that she learnt how to pretend to be drunk by observing her co-star.


"I've watched the best at playing drunk - Steve McFadden," said Brett. "I observed for years how he did it in EastEnders.

"I also try to remember the old adage that Michael Caine said, 'You don't play drunk, you try and play sober'."

Brett, who played Walford's Jane Beale for eight years, described inebriation as "probably the most difficult thing to pull off convincingly as an actor".

"Luckily [Christine] is not falling down drunk, which is actually easier," she added. "It is more about her mentally rather than playing 'I'm drunk' right now."

As well as visibly struggling with a drinking problem, Brett's character has a turbulent relationship with teenage son Connor, played by Shane O'Meara.

"What's really interesting about Christine is how she copes with the alcoholism - it makes her a really big manipulator and liar," she explained.

"She uses her son as a crutch, and they have a very co-dependent relationship."

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Laurie Brett has admitted that watching Steve McFadden play Phil Mitchell on the set of EastEnders helped with her characterisation.

The actress, who plays alcoholic English teacher Christine Mulgrew in the school drama, told The Sun that she learnt how to pretend to be drunk by observing her co-star.


"I've watched the best at playing drunk - Steve McFadden," said Brett. "I observed for years how he did it in EastEnders.

"I also try to remember the old adage that Michael Caine said, 'You don't play drunk, you try and play sober'."

Brett, who played Walford's Jane Beale for eight years, described inebriation as "probably the most difficult thing to pull off convincingly as an actor".

"Luckily [Christine] is not falling down drunk, which is actually easier," she added. "It is more about her mentally rather than playing 'I'm drunk' right now."

As well as visibly struggling with a drinking problem, Brett's character has a turbulent relationship with teenage son Connor, played by Shane O'Meara.

"What's really interesting about Christine is how she copes with the alcoholism - it makes her a really big manipulator and liar," she explained.

"She uses her son as a crutch, and they have a very co-dependent relationship."

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road newcomer Rebecca Craven has revealed that her character is a "real bully".

The actress plays "troubled soul" Rhiannon, who launches a hate campaign against fellow pupil Scout.

"She's a real bully and does some truly terrible things to Scout, one of the show's best-loved characters. But I think it's obvious it's just a front and there are reasons behind her actions rather than her just going out of her way to be evil," she told the Western Mail.

"She goes on her own little journey to discover why she is the way she is, and that's exciting to watch. I'm proud to be involved in a storyline about bullying.

"It's an important issue to highlight and it's something that happens every day but which I feel people turn a blind eye to because it occurs so often.

"I just hope by watching me and my character people will realise how hurtful bullying is and anyone who is a victim of it will have the courage to speak up and get help."

Waterloo Road airs Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## N.Fan

I suppose every school drama needs a bully to keep it more realistic.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs a huge episode for Tariq Siddiqui next week as the depressed teenager decides to end his own life.

Tariq (Naveed Choudhry) is currently struggling to cope after losing the use of his legs in the lorry crash which took place at the end of the last series.

Although Tariq's friends are confident that he'll adjust to his new situation, he is secretly losing hope for his future.

When Tariq falls out of the bath at the schoolhouse one morning and needs some help from Grantly, it kicks off an extremely difficult day for him which only confirms his belief that he can't go on like this.

Later, alone at the harbour under the pretence of concentrating on his kayaking trials, Tariq prepares to end things by drowning himself out on the water.

Tom Clarkson and Michael Byrne have cottoned onto Tariq's plans, but will they be able to save him in time?


Â© BBC



Â© BBC

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Thursday, September 6 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Thursday 20 September
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Havelockâs star pupil, Liberty Gordon, turns to Waterloo Road after dishing the dirt to the press on Gerard; Chalkyâs good nature is stretched to the limits by Janeece; and Connor ignores Christineâs cry for help, as the school drama continues.
Liberty is Havelockâs head girl, rising athletic star and carer to her mum, Sandra, who has rheumatoid arthritis. Concerned Gerardâs failings will ruin her university plans, Liberty secretly blows the lid on her head teacher with a damning story in the local paper.

Liberty pleads with Audrey for a place at Waterloo Road before Gerard discovers she was behind the newspaper exposÃ©. But Michael believes it would be wrong to poach Havelockâs star pupil - Lorraine strongly disagrees.

Under pressure, Gerardâs bad press threatens to overshadow Havelockâs performance in the first inter-school competition against Waterloo Road. And when Liberty unwittingly reveals she is responsible for the newspaper article, Gerard snaps.

Now under pressure from all sides to prove her worth, Liberty pushes herself in the race - but when sheâs caught popping pills by Tariq, he assumes the worst. However, all is not as it seems.

Excited at being asked to be Lorraineâs PA for the day, Janeece fails to spot Cheryl has chicken-pox. When the child-minder sends Cheryl home sick, Janeece leans on Chalky for help but fails to reveal Cherylâs illness â with far-reaching consequences.

Thinking sheâs faking illness, Connor snubs Christine but after a serious fall he realises she may have been telling the truth. Connor questions whether he can cope with two women in his life and pushes Imogen away.

Also this week, Rhiannonâs bullying campaign against Scout becomes personal and Sian discovers Billy is hiding a terrible secret from his son, Michael.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Tariq Siddiqui makes a devastating decision next week as he launches a drastic plan to end his own life.

Tariq is struggling to cope after losing the use of his legs in a lorry accident, and viewers see him reach rock bottom in next Thursday's (September 6) episode as he hatches a plot to drown himself while out kayaking.

Tom Clarkson and Michael Byrne are horrified when they realise what the troubled student has planned, but will they be able to save him before it's too late?

Digital Spy recently chatted to Naveed Choudhry, who plays Tariq, to hear his thoughts on the emotional storyline.

When you were first told that Tariq would lose the use of his legs, how did you feel about taking on such a challenging story?
"When I first found out about it, I was absolutely buzzing. As an actor, it's always nice and refreshing to get such a challenge, especially as it's a huge change from what Tariq was like in the previous series. 

"I was really pleased to get the opportunity to showcase a totally different side to Tariq, and also grateful that the crew and the producers had the confidence in me as an artist to deliver that sort of storyline."

How did the experience compare to what you'd expected?
"Once I was told about the storyline, straight away my mindset was to look into it and do the research. It wasn't until I did the research that I started to appreciate how much of a challenge the story would be. 

"After that, the preparation put me into a good place - and it really was a fulfilling challenge. I feel that I've grown as an actor thanks to the storyline, so it was totally amazing."

Did you learn much from filming so many scenes in the wheelchair?
"Definitely - you tend to see the world from a different angle. From the research that I did and playing the part of Tariq, it was just amazing to see how people can still live normal lives even though they use a wheelchair.

"Without doing the role, I might have pre-judged people who use wheelchairs or pitied them without knowing it, but I've grown out of that now - especially after doing the research with a particular gentleman who was paraplegic. It just showed me that the grass is greener on both sides, and life is what you make of it."

Things take a dark turn for Tariq next week when he considers taking his own life. Why has he reached this breaking point?
"I think it's an accumulation of things. First of all, he's a long way from home. On top of that, the crash has taken a big chunk of his life away from him. I think to lose the use of your legs would have a big impact on anyone's mental psyche. He's got people feeling sorry for him, and then he's also feeling sorry for himself - questioning why it had to happen to him.

"Tariq feels in some ways that he might be getting punished for what he's done in the past. He wasn't the nicest character in the last series, and he fears that karma has come to get him back."

What happens in the build-up to Tariq's suicide attempt?
"You'll see Tariq struggling to do day-to-day activities like getting washed and dressed, and mingling with his mates. The episode doesn't start on a great note for him, as he's struggling to get out of the bath, and then things get worse for him when he arrives at school for the day. 

"Tariq also finds himself as the butt of people's jokes, and he's not used to that - as he's usually the one taking the mick. He's fed up with this now, and he decides that he's just going to take the easy way out."

We'll see Tariq go out kayaking with the intention of drowning himself. What was it like to film those scenes?
"They were amazing. They took me out kayaking and made me capsize on the water, to get a feel for it beforehand. The moment that I hit that water, my breath was taken away as it was so cold!

"I have to admit, I'm a real soft lad and I hate the cold, but I just knew that I had to do it, to make sure that it looked authentic. That was part of the challenge that I looked forward to, because I'm always trying to push myself as an actor."

Did you have a stunt double for any of the shots?
"There was a stunt double involved. When I first heard about it, I thought, 'Why can't I have an identical twin brother who is into stunts?!' Luckily enough, Waterloo Road got me a stunt double and when I was at breaking point in the water, he jumped in and did the rest! I'd say that I did about 75% of it, but I'm not going to take away his 25% credit!"

We don't want to spoil what happens, but would you say there's still some hope of a happier future for Tariq?
"I think the one thing with Tariq is - and it's a bit like myself in real life - he does usually have that mantra of, 'If it can't kill you, it'll only make you stronger'.

"If Tariq can realise what life can be, and that life is what you make of it, there could be a positive ending for him. We'll just have to wait and see!"

What kind of impact do you want the story to have?
"I really hope that I can tap into real human emotions, and I hope that I've done a good job of making it as authentic as possible, because that was the main concern for me. I didn't want Tariq's storyline to come across as a caricature effort of someone in a wheelchair. 

"I want the viewers to go on a journey with Tariq - from the highs and the lows, and to see a totally different side to him. I know that in the last series when people saw vulnerability from him, they really liked it and my Twitter blew up! It's really nice to be appreciated on both sides and to show that yes I can play a villain, but Tariq can also be a bit of a likeable idiot."

How did Waterloo Road compare to the acting work you'd done in the past?
"It was by far the biggest show that I'd done. The exposure that I've had on Waterloo Road, and the feedback that I've had from old ladies to young kids, has been overwhelming. Until you actually get on the show and it airs, you don't realise how popular it is. 

"It's crazy, because I respond to the name 'Tariq' now! I hear 'Tariq!' and I have to check whether someone is calling me. It's so overwhelming, and I couldn't have asked for a better job to find my feet on."

As you joined Waterloo Road in series seven, how easy was it to fit into such an established show?
"Well, I'd been on it before in series three - in a really, really small role. When I returned, I already knew a few people, but it's like the first day at a new school - you don't know how to take it! Everyone was so welcoming, though, and that sort of energy made me feel so comfortable. 

"I shared some highs and lows on Waterloo Road, but it was a real family unit. My peers and my colleagues were there for the good times and some tough times on the show."

How did you feel about the show moving from Rochdale to Scotland?
"The move was quite smooth for me, to be honest. I've got family in Glasgow which helped, and I think I'm at that age now where I'm just ready to spread my wings a bit more, so it was great.

"The move has been great for Glasgow as well, because it gives them a chance to nurture young new talent and brings exposure for them. Glasgow really looked after us, and for me it's Scotland's answer to Manchester."

Were you sad not to have your on-screen family members with you for series eight?
"Yeah, because I did build a bond with the two girls - Aryana who played Trudi, and Shifaa who played Naseem. We became very close, so much so that we are like siblings in some ways! I definitely did miss them and there are scenes in episode three where I send Trudi a message over email. 

"The feelings that I have towards those two girls helped with my acting, because it fuelled the emotions. They were missed, and it's always tough when you lose cast members that you get on with really well."

We hear that you've finished filming with the show now, so what are your future plans?
"When you're on a show like Waterloo Road, you're on such a high - and then you come off it and you're just waiting for the phone to ring! 

"I'm just playing the waiting game at the moment, but fingers crossed it won't be for too long. If there are any writers, directors or producers out there who want to work with me, by all means I'm willing to sink my teeth into some meaty projects, so give me a call!"

----------


## alan45

.....

----------


## Perdita

Ep 6/10

Thursday 27 September
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Janeece puts her career ahead of being a mother, forcing Chalky to take drastic action; Rhiannonâs bullying campaign against Scout steps up a gear; and Christine is devastated by the consequences of her alcoholism.
Late for a meeting with Lorraine, Janeece leaves daughter Cheryl home alone. Later, Chalky discovers Cheryl crying, having hurt herself. He rushes her to A&E but accidentally drops Janeece in it with social services.

Meanwhile, Janeeceâs first attempt at being a PA goes well and Lorraine hints sheâs always looking for new people to join her business.

Back at school, Michael is livid that Janeece was lured away by Lorraine again. As he reprimands her, Janeece dashes off to the hospital without explanation, not realising social services want to question her.

Returning to Waterloo Road, Janeece fumes that Chalky got her into trouble. Fed up being used - and worried about Cherylâs welfare - Chalky snaps, delivering some much-needed home truths to Janeece.

The confrontation is a catalyst for change as Janeece makes some tough decisions about her future at Waterloo Road and her relationship with Chalky.

Rhiannonâs bullying of Scout intensifies as she frames her for stealing. Scout feels increasingly isolated as everyone appears to fall for Rhiannonâs ruse â including Maggie.

Elsewhere, Christine struggles after her doctor reveals she has alcoholic hepatitis. Fearful another drink could kill her, she immediately stops but soon suffers overwhelming withdrawal symptoms, witnessed by a full classroom.

Also this week, Sian urges Michael to visit his father and make amends, but her pleas fall on deaf ears, forcing Sian to reveal Billyâs shocking secret.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's new recruit Shane O'Meara has proved to be a popular addition to the show in recent weeks, topping Digital Spy's 'Favourite Newcomer' poll and winning praise from fans.

The next episode of the BBC One drama sees the actor's character Connor Mulgrew endure more tough times with his alcoholic mum Christine (Laurie Brett). However, it's not all doom and gloom as viewers will also see his relationship with Imogen Stewart (Kirstie Steele) continue to blossom.

When Imogen's outrageous mother Sally drunkenly gatecrashes her birthday party at the schoolhouse, Connor steps up to the plate by asking her to leave. Feeling protected by her fellow student, Imogen then decides to share a big secret with Connorâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Shane to hear more about episode four and his time at Waterloo Road so far.

As a newcomer to Waterloo Road, how well have you settled in?
"It's all gone really well. It can be a bit intimidating when you're joining a show that is so high-profile and established, so when I came in and did the read-through it was all a bit surreal! But I feel like I've adapted to it really quickly, especially as everyone's been so nice and welcoming.

"Even though I've only just come on screen, I've been filming now for five or six months, so I do feel like part of the mould now. Also, there are new pupils who joined after I started, so I don't feel new anymore."

How did you feel when you got the part?
"I did my audition and that went well, and then I got my callback. My agent called me three weeks after that, so by that point I'd put it to the back of my mind, because I hadn't heard anything yet and I was auditioning for other things. It was about half eight in the morning and my agent explained that I'd got the part.

"It was a bit of a shock, really - I flew out of my bed cartoon-style! My agent was telling me all of this information about filming dates, but I was blank and not really taking any of it in. So she said, 'Go and celebrate with your friends and family, and I'll call you back tomorrow and give you the fine details!' 

"I went downstairs and told my mum, who was pottering around in the garden, and she was just as shocked as me but obviously really happy as well."

Had you watched Waterloo Road much before joining the show?
"Yeah, I'd seen it on and off for a few years, so I knew the general gist of the show and the kind of storylines it covers. I knew that the stories are quite dramatic and tackled well. It was a drama that I really did like, but I hadn't watched it much over the past year, so once I got the part, I went back and started watching it from the start of series seven to catch up."

Who was the first person you made friends with on set?
"For me, it was probably Kirstie, who plays Imogen, because we had a rehearsal and our costume fittings together. I met her first, and because she was the only person that I really knew, we just gelled - and then obviously we worked quite closely together as well. So we got to know each other a lot, and we're really good friends now."

In the past, you've done short films and theatre. How does Waterloo Road compare?
"It's a massive jump, really. I'd trained for a few years, but I thought that if I was ever lucky enough to get to a point like this, it'd be another good few years down the line. 

"The previous projects had been mainly for experience, and to get a little bit on my CV. Then Waterloo Road came along, and I was taken aback with how much things can change. Things have definitely changed a lot for me since getting this job in April, so it's brilliant." 

A lot of your scenes are obviously with Laurie Brett, who we all know from EastEnders. What is she like to work with?
"Laurie is amazing and so talented. She makes me laugh so much on set, and we get on great. When you're working with someone as established as Laurie, you get a lot of advice and tips about the industry. I'm taking that in like gold dust.

"I've been able to learn so much from Laurie. She's given me lots of little hints and tips, and I feel blessed to be able to work with her so closely."

When it comes to the alcoholism plot, how have you found tackling such a challenging storyline?
"Well, if me and Laurie have a big scene for the storyline, we normally go through it together beforehand. We'll discuss what we both want to do with the scene, and then find a mutual ground over the way it should be. 

"We've also had some really intense scenes where it's not even a spoken thing - you just go for it, and if there's anything you don't like on the first take, you just adjust it and fix it on the second take. We work really well together, and I think we've been able to find a place where we're both doing what the other wants to in each scene."

In episode four this week, Christine seems to be getting even nastier towards Connor. How does he cope with that?
"He doesn't, really! Having said that, he has been brought up with this since he was younger, so it's not something that's new to him. It's his normality, really, to have Christine screaming at him due to her alcohol problems. 

"It's normal for him to see his mum in these conditions, even though he's saying to her constantly that she needs to help herself. It's also screwed him up emotionally a little bit, so you'll see that come out as the episodes progress."

This week, we also see Imogen have some trouble with her mum Sally, don't we?
"Yeah - Imogen and her mum are really like chalk and cheese! Imogen is quite a quiet person, but her mum is this glamorous, flamboyant, happy-go-lucky character, who comes to the school to help out with Tariq's kayaking fundraiser.

"Imogen wasn't expecting to see her mum there, and you'll see that Sally is quite a flirty character, which attracts the attention of some of the boys in the school. That embarrasses Imogen, and then later Sally ends up turning up to Imogen's birthday party at the schoolhouse with one of the students, Gus. Imogen's mortified to see her mum there, especially as she's a little bit tipsy and in a skinny dress!"

Things seem to be going well for Connor and Imogen at this point. Why do you think they've become such a good match?
"I think the two of them just find each other really interesting. At first, Connor was quite closed-off and introverted, so he didn't really notice that Imogen was interested in him.

"But what you'll see in episode four is that Imogen has got a secret to tell Connor. She feels comfortable to tell him at the party at the schoolhouse, because Connor has stood up for her by asking Sally to leave, so she feels protected. 

"They're both closed-off people, but they start letting each other in. I think it's just a natural attraction to each other."

What's coming up for them afterwards? Is it plain sailing from then on?
"There's some really happy scenes and a lot of really romantic stuff coming up between now and episode ten. But then again, Connor has got a lot going on in his home life, and Imogen has her own problems as well. It's a bit of a rollercoaster at times. Mostly it's good, but there are some times when it's starting to look a bit rocky as wellâ¦"

Do you share many similarities to Connor?
"Not really, because I'm quite a sociable person. A lot of the younger cast here at Waterloo Road go out and we do things after filming, while Connor keeps himself to himself and doesn't really mix with the other pupils. 

"Connor doesn't have a lot of friends, but he likes it that way - I don't think he likes people knowing too much about him. So we're not really similar in that respect."

Can you share any behind-the-scenes stories from filming?
"Well, I broke my arm about a month into filming! It was basically the most pathetic fall ever - I tripped in my dressing room over a small table! 

"Also, we all do get the work done here on set, but sometimes you can't help it and you get the giggles. You end up having to go and compose yourself, so there's loads of things like that happening! It's really relaxed on set, as well. Everyone has a good laugh together and chats away to everyone else. But when we do start work, we do take it seriously and everyone pulls it together."

We've heard that you're originally from Ireland, so how long have you been living in Scotland for?
"I moved over here to Scotland when I was 7, so it's been about 12 and a half years now. But I still have a lot of family in Ireland, so I go over quite a lot. My dad's still there, and I've got aunties, uncles and cousins. I go over maybe three times a year, but obviously not this year because I've been so busy."

How do you feel about Waterloo Road moving to Scotland?
"It's a big thing to move an established show, but I think they've done it so cleverly and it's really exciting for Scotland. It's opened up a lot of jobs, so it's great for the filming industry up here."

What are the standout episodes for Connor we should be watching out for?
"There's quite a few. Connor's stories go on for quite a long time, so we've got the storyline with Imogen, which will play out for a lot of series eight. The storyline with Connor and Christine will play out for a while as well. Along with episode four, episode ten is a big one to watch out forâ¦"

----------


## Perdita

Thursday, 4th October

Madi gets herself into trouble when she makes a pass at step-mum Sianâs new love interest; Grantly resorts to desperate measures when Maggie calls off their wedding; and Josh makes a momentous decision about his future.
At the school gates, Sian arrives to be met by Madi, full of questions about where sheâs been overnight. Keen to keep her love life quiet, Sian steers the conversation away by noting Madiâs belongings dumped at the school gates â her mum has thrown her out.

Later, Madi is drawn to Ray, a good-looking businessman whoâs leading Lorraineâs work experience classes. She sets her sights on Ray unaware that heâs dating Sian.

Upset by a phonecall from home, Madi turns to Ray for comfort but misreads his intentions and tries to kiss him. When Ray doesnât reciprocate, Madi is humiliated.

Vengeful, Madi posts a rumour on a social networking site saying Ray kissed her. But her lies soon impact on her friends.

Elsewhere, Maggie calls off the wedding to Grantly saying theyâre too busy to get hitched. But Scout thinks something is amiss after hearing Maggie making a secret phone call and, along with Pheonix, tells Grantly she thinks thereâs another man.

Their suspicions are confirmed when Grantly confronts Trevor â Maggieâs estranged husband. Grantly discovers Maggieâs being blackmailed by Trevor, who she never divorced.

With their wedding day in jeopardy, Grantly hatches a plan to make Maggie his bride, with a little help from Scout and Pheonix.

Elsewhere, Josh faces up to his future â he needs to live his own life away from Waterloo Road, but worries how Tom will take it.

----------


## N.Fan

Did I miss something on last weeks episode,because it didn't seem like there was any reason for Conner to try and burn the school down,it just seemed like some random act.
But at least they might not have found out that they were needing a new boiler,which also seemed a bit odd because surely the school would have had to have been inspected before it was aloud to open.

----------


## Perdita

Chelsee Healey has explained her reasoning for quitting Waterloo Road, admitting that she is hungry for a new challenge.

The actress, whose final episode airs next Thursday, told What's on TV that she will miss co-star and friend Mark Benton (Chalky) the most.

When asked about the timing of her decision, she said: "I felt I needed to. I've been there for six years and it was time to do different things.

"Of course I was sad to leave, I've grown up with Waterloo Road and have some great memories. It's been a big part of my life.

"I miss everyone, especially Mark Benton. We got on really well and became great friends."

However, the 24-year-old - who has previously had a year's break from the show - refused to rule out reappearing in the school drama by declaring she would "never say never" to a second comeback.

She added of her character: "A lot of fans want to know if I'm like Janeece in real life, and I'm not going to lie, we're quite similar! But we're not exactly the same.

"Although we have the same sense of humour, Janeece does things without thinking. Working on Waterloo Road was an amazing experience and something I'll never forget. I'm proud to have been in it."

Meanwhile, Healey also spoke of the effect that finishing as runner-up on last year's Strictly Come Dancing had on her life.

"Strictly changed a lot of things," she added. "A lot more people know who I am in a good way, which is lovely. The whole experience was magical, something I'll never forget."

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Daniel 'Chalky' Chalk finally loses patience with Janeece Bryant in tonight's (September 20) episode of the show, giving her some home truths over her recent attitude towards motherhood.

When Janeece (Chelsee Healey) takes advantage of Chalky by asking for his assistance with childcare once again, he can't help but feel that she isn't putting Cheryl first - and eventually struggles to keep quiet over his concernsâ¦

Digital Spy recently chatted to actor Mark Benton, who plays Chalky, to hear more about the storyline, his character's future and life at Waterloo Road in general.

How well have you and the show settled into Scotland?
"Very well, really! The internal workings of the show are pretty much the same as they were in Manchester. We've had some new people come on board, but I always think the addition of new characters strengthens the programme.

"It's all been pretty easy. Obviously there were some teething problems with getting everything up and running, because it's such a big show. But hopefully people are still loving it as much as they were before."

Was making the move along with the show a tricky choice to make?
"To be honest with you, because I live on the south coast, it made very little difference. In fact, Glasgow is an easier travel for me because I can fly up and down. It wasn't a big issue for me - it was more of an issue for the guys who live in Manchester. Being away from home is pretty much the same wherever you are, really!"

A lot of your scenes this series have involved Chalky and Janeece. How do you define their relationship?
"It's a difficult one, because from the very start Chalky really liked her, but then she said he was too old! Despite that, they still remain close friends. 

"I think Chalky's such a soft character sometimes, so Janeece tends to take him for a ride. It's not necessarily in a nasty way, but I think she tends to take him for granted a lot, while he's just happy to be close to her."

Things take a turn for the worse between them in the next episode. What can you tell us about that?
"Well, Janeece thinks she's got the chance of a really good job, so she basically takes the mickey out of Chalky and keeps asking him to babysit Cheryl while she's busy. Chalky has a really close relationship with Cheryl, and he starts to realise that he really does want to be a parent. That's why he starts to get angry with Janeece, because he thinks she's not necessarily taking as much interest in Cheryl as she should be. 

"Obviously Janeece has got her own reasons, but it gets quite dramatic between them. Chalky really wants to tell her off, I suppose! He's angry with her - and I don't want to give too much away, but it's quite an interesting finale to their relationship."

This story all builds up to Janeece's departure from the show next week. How did you feel about saying goodbye to Chelsee?
"I do miss her on set. Janeece is such a big character, and Chelsee is a good laugh. She's great to be around, and I had an awful lot of scenes with her, so it's a big loss really! But I think Chelsee was ready to leave and move on to other things."

Chalky can sometimes be a bit of a loner, so how will he cope without Janeece around?
"To be honest with you, without giving away what happens, I think he'll cope quite well! I don't want to spoil any storylines, but with everything that happens when Janeece actually leaves and afterwards, it's a very positive outcome for Chalky."

We've heard that you've been filming some scenes with Tommy Lawrence Knight from The Sarah Jane Adventures. Have you enjoyed that?
"Definitely - he's great. Basically, what happens when Janeece leaves is that Chalky realises that he wants to be a dad. To move it forward, he wants to try and foster someone, so there could be a relationship building between Chalky and Tommy's character, Kevin. 

"Tommy is a wonderful actor, really brilliant. He's fun to work with as well. It's been a real joy for me - we've had some dramatic stuff, and some really touching stuff too."

Did you have a teacher like Chalky at school?
"I didn't have anybody who's directly like Chalky, because I don't know how long someone like Chalky would actually last in a proper school! But I think he's parts of different teachers that I had, amalgamated into one. 

"It's amazing how many people talk to you and say, 'That was like my English teacher!' or 'My Geography teacher was like that!' So certainly teachers like him exist. I've always thought that Chalky is a brilliant mathematician and a great mind, but he finds it difficult communicating. I'm sure there are teachers like that around."

Do you share any similarities with your character?
"We both wear glasses, and apart from that, I would say there is very little in common! I'm terrible at maths. I suppose we probably both have a terrible dress sense. I'm also a softie like Chalky is - but perhaps not quite as much as him."

Who are your best friends on set?
"It's going to sound really corny, but it's such a lovely group of people at Waterloo Road. It's a great crew as well, so it is like a big family. I wouldn't like to pick anybody out in particular."

Looking back over your time at Waterloo Road, do any stories or episodes stand out as your favourites?
"You haven't seen them yet! All of my favourites are still coming up. There's Chelsee's leaving episode, and my favourite episode is one that's coming up with Tommy. It's probably Chalky's best episode, so the best is yet to come."

What kind of a reaction do you get for the role of Chalky?
"It's funny, because once you join Waterloo Road you notice that a lot of kids are starting to recognise you. That's a new one, because most of my work has previously been grown-up TV. It's nice and it's funny when kids recognise you and it's a very different kettle of fish to adults, because they have very little tact! They don't hide the fact they recognise you very well, so it's quite funny."

You played Eddie on Early Doors and a lot of our readers were fans of the show. Do you think it could ever return for a special or another series?
"Who knows? I know that everyone who worked on that show would jump at the chance, because we all loved it and we're still all very good friends, so never say never. 

"I guess as time goes on it's looking more unlikely, but it's one of those shows that doesn't seem to go away - a lot of people still love it, still watch it and when they see you on the street, they ask if you're going to do any more. I'd say start a petition to get Craig [Cash] and Phil [Mealey] to do some more, because many people loved it and we loved it too."

----------


## Perdita

Thursday, 11th October

Dealing with quiet student Morag and her overbearing father, Michael decides to address his own family issues; Connorâs attempts to help his mum backfire with explosive consequences; and new boy Kevin makes an impact on Chalky.
Morag decides to take part in Lorraineâs bench design competition confiding in her little brother that, if she wins, their estranged mum might find out and get in touch with them.

When Tom turns up to collect Moragâs bench design, her father Kai canât resist the opportunity to preach about his Freeganist, anti-money beliefs. But his moral high-ground becomes shaky when he learns the competition carries a substantial cash prize for the winner.

Enraged at his daughterâs deception, Kai forces Morag to destroy her handcrafted bench. Horrified, Tom decides to take matters into his own hands and secretly helps Morag design another bench, resulting in a clash of beliefs between Kai and Lorraine.

Connor attempts to help Christine by marking her late coursework but this backfires as he gives everyone a top grade. Suspicious, Audrey confronts Christine about the irregular grades, forcing the English teacher to cover her tracks. Now considering Audrey the enemy within, Christine lodges a false complaint of bullying against her to Michael.

Later, when Connor finds his motherâs drinking again, he finds a potentially lethal outlet for his frustrations.

New boy Kevin turns up at Waterloo Road and quickly draws attention to himself, not least from Chalky who suspects the schoolboy is more intelligent than heâs letting on.

Elsewhere, Madi tries to persuade Sian to let her spread her wings and leave school, and Billy has a surprising request for Michael to consider.

----------


## Perdita

Thursday, 11th October

Dealing with quiet student Morag and her overbearing father, Michael decides to address his own family issues; Connorâs attempts to help his mum backfire with explosive consequences; and new boy Kevin makes an impact on Chalky.
Morag decides to take part in Lorraineâs bench design competition confiding in her little brother that, if she wins, their estranged mum might find out and get in touch with them.

When Tom turns up to collect Moragâs bench design, her father Kai canât resist the opportunity to preach about his Freeganist, anti-money beliefs. But his moral high-ground becomes shaky when he learns the competition carries a substantial cash prize for the winner.

Enraged at his daughterâs deception, Kai forces Morag to destroy her handcrafted bench. Horrified, Tom decides to take matters into his own hands and secretly helps Morag design another bench, resulting in a clash of beliefs between Kai and Lorraine.

Connor attempts to help Christine by marking her late coursework but this backfires as he gives everyone a top grade. Suspicious, Audrey confronts Christine about the irregular grades, forcing the English teacher to cover her tracks. Now considering Audrey the enemy within, Christine lodges a false complaint of bullying against her to Michael.

Later, when Connor finds his motherâs drinking again, he finds a potentially lethal outlet for his frustrations.

New boy Kevin turns up at Waterloo Road and quickly draws attention to himself, not least from Chalky who suspects the schoolboy is more intelligent than heâs letting on.

Elsewhere, Madi tries to persuade Sian to let her spread her wings and leave school, and Billy has a surprising request for Michael to consider.

----------


## Perdita

Following some reader questions about various Waterloo Road cast members and characters, we can confirm some more departures and other updates after getting the official word from the BBC.

Reports on Twitter that Sian Diamond will leave the school are correct. Former Holby City star Jaye Jacobs bows out from the role in the second part of series eight, meaning that her on-screen exit will air in 2013.

Katie McGlynn (Jodie 'Scout' Allen) and Paige Meade (Jade Fleming) are also on the leavers' list, while yesterday it was confirmed that Mark Benton is bowing out as Chalky.

Those moving on are doing so in storylines which air next year, so with Waterloo Road filming episodes so far in advance, they will remain on screen for quite some time yet.

Meanwhile, it's already well-known among fans that Will Rush has left his role as Josh Stevenson, but a future guest appearance has already been confirmed for him which will air later in series eight.

Next year, viewers can also look forward to the return of Heather Pearce as Nicki Boston, while former Footballers' Wives and EastEnders actress ZÃ¶e Lucker will be heading up the troublesome new Barry family as previously announced.

Characters sticking around for the foreseeable future include Imogen, Connor, Rhiannon, Harley, Liberty and many others - along with upcoming new arrival Kevin, played by Tommy Lawrence Knight.

Waterloo Road airs Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road waves goodbye to Janeece Bryant this week as she quits the school for a fresh start.

Thursday's (September 27) episode sees Janeece's issues with childcare come to a head when her young daughter Cheryl has to be rushed into A&E, having suffered an accident after being left home alone.

Janeece's mistake leads to an awkward interview with social services, but the incident ultimately proves to be a catalyst for change as she realises that it's time to move on and put Cheryl first.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Chelsee Healey, who played Janeece, to hear more about her final episode and future career plans.

How do you feel now that your time at Waterloo Road has come to an end?
"It's sad! I've grown up with Waterloo Road and it's been part of my life for six years, so leaving was really upsetting. But I just felt that it was something I needed to do, and it was at the right time. I'll always have fond memories of my time at the show."

How difficult was it to make the decision to move on?
"It was definitely a tough decision. I'd been thinking about it for a while - should I or shouldn't I? It was a big decision that needed to be made, so I definitely didn't make it quickly. I thought about it a lot beforehand."

Did the show's move to Scotland play a part in your decision?
"No, it didn't really, because I think the whole new dynamic of moving to Scotland has been fun. I think it's been a good change for the show, so it was nothing to do with the move - it was just something that I felt I had to do for myself."

Are you happy with Janeece's final storyline?
"Yeah, I am. It's something that I could get my teeth into. In some ways it is a sad goodbye, but it's nothing too drastic - so it was a nice storyline and I'm glad that I could play it."

Your final episode has lots of Janeece and Chalky scenes. How do you define their relationship?
"At the moment it's plain to see that she's using him, but I don't think she's doing it maliciously, because she's not that sort of character. She's taking advantage of his good nature when it comes to childcare and looking after Cheryl, but not in a nasty way.

"I think it's a lovely relationship between the two of them - they're so cute together and I think it's such a nice friendship. 

"I really enjoyed working with Mark Benton, who plays Chalky. He's one of the best men ever and we honestly got on so well. Mark would constantly make me laugh on set. He's brilliant to work with and he's a good friend."

How does Janeece feel about social services questioning her parenting?
"It makes her start to question herself as a mother and whereabouts she wants to be in life. That's what makes her decide that she needs to get away - she needs to think things through and have a bit of time out."

Was your last day of filming an emotional one?
"Yeah, of course it was emotional. Like I say, I was there for six years and I was gutted that I wouldn't be playing Janeece any more. It was emotional, but I got through it because I'm a fighter!"

Who will you miss the most, and is there anyone in particular who you'll stay in touch with?
"I stay in touch with Mark Benton, Darcy Isa, Jason Done, Will Rush, Jack McMullen - to be honest, everyone! I stay in touch with everyone."

Which of Janeece's storylines stand out as your favourites? Did you prefer playing her as a pupil or a secretary?
"There's been so many, but the one where I was jilted at the altar really stands out. I suppose when Janeece was a pupil I could have more fun with her, because she was funny and naughty, which I liked."


What was the secret behind Janeece's longevity in the show?
"I honestly haven't got a clue. I think people took to her because she's so funny, loving and cheeky. People just seemed really drawn in by her character - I don't know how, but maybe just because she was a sweet, sweet girl."

Which of the newer cast members are you particularly impressed by?
"Paige Meade who plays Jade is brilliant. They're all amazing, though, so it's difficult to pick people out!"

Janeece isn't being killed off, so would you consider returning for a guest appearance?
"Yeah - well, you never know, do you? Never say never, you just don't know what could happen in the future."

What are your future plans?
"Well, I'd love to do dramas and films - just something I can really get my teeth into. I'd like to do something that's deep - I want to go into more serious acting so hopefully that's what will happen. You never know, but that's what I want to do."

----------


## Caspiant

I will miss Janeece it's sad to see another origional character leaving.

----------

N.Fan (03-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Thursday, 18th October


Rhiannon's shocking secret is uncovered by Scout; Christine refuses to retract her bullying claims against Audrey; and Kevin jeopardizes his place at Waterloo Road to help Connor.
Waking from a nightmare, Rhiannon heads to the bathroom where she takes out a small tin. But before she can open it, she's disturbed by rival Scout. Later, at school, Rhiannon finds a quiet spot and takes out the tin again, revealing her self-harming kit.

Rhiannon's disruptive behaviour in school is noted by Audrey, who excludes her from class. Believing she's compensating for her weight issues by acting the class clown, Audrey urges Rhiannon to join the lunchtime power-walking club.

However, when Rhiannon lags behind the others, Audrey asks Scout to look after her enemy. The girls bicker but soon start to joke around together. But the moment is short-lived after Scout notices blood on Rhiannon's t-shirt. Making Scout promise not to tell anyone, Rhiannon confesses she cuts herself because it makes her feel better.

As Christine and Audrey's bullying case reaches a climax, they agree to mediation. But when Audrey admits some of her actions could be misconstrued, Christine seizes the opportunity to push the case further.

Elsewhere, new boy Kevin takes drastic action to gain credibility with Connor, threatening his future at Waterloo Road; Lorraine presents Michael with a prospective new PA - Sonya. But, unbeknownst to Michael, Sonya already has ties with the school.

Also this week, Sian is horrified to discover Billy has asked Michael to help end his life. But she's further concerned after realising Michael is seriously considering his father's plea.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road couple Maggie Croft and Grantly Budgen take centre stage in next week's episode as their wedding comes under threat.

When a distracted Maggie calls off the ceremony at the last minute, Grantly (Philip Martin Brown) is left stunned by her sudden change of heart. However, following some detective work from Scout, it soon becomes clear that Maggie's decision has been influenced by a face from her past.

As Grantly vows to find out what is going on, he discovers that Maggie is being blackmailed by her ex-partner Trevor, who she never divorcedâ¦

Digital Spy recently chatted to Melanie Hill, who plays Maggie, to hear more about the storyline and life at Waterloo Road.

Have you settled in well at Waterloo Road's new Scottish home?
"Yes, really well! It took a while at first, because the show was so well-established in Rochdale and it was a great place to work. I live in London, so the move was quite a long way and a lot to commit to, but it's been nine months now and I think within a few weeks we all found our feet.

"They've done such an amazing job with the move, and the people here in Scotland have just been so welcoming, so I feel like I've slotted in."

The schoolhouse has provided Maggie with a new responsibility on screen in this series. Have you enjoyed those chaotic scenes with the kids?
"I have - a lot! It's nice to get out of the school for a while, and I think it shows a different side to all of the characters when we see what they're like before school and after school. 

"Also, with Maggie not being a teacher, she's not confined to the behaviour that a teacher would have. That means she can overstep boundaries and push things a bit further with the kids - she can let them get away with a bit more than the teachers would do! Maggie has been able to form some nice relationships with the kids in the show, so I've enjoyed that side of it as well."

Why do you think Maggie and Grantly are such a good match?
"I think the two of them met at a time in their lives when they were quite lonely people. Grantly was having a trauma with his wife at the time and that was awful, but Maggie got close to him and she was there for him. 

"When you get to our age, it's more of a companionship rather than instant love and passion. What's happened is that they've formed a massive friendship, and then a deep love has come from that. Also, I think they've both got a massive sense of humour. Maggie softens Grantly a lot, so they're good foils for each other."

What can you tell us about the wedding episode?
"I was really looking forward to filming this episode and seeing how it would all pan out. But as soon as the episode starts, Maggie calls the wedding off and there's a massive problem. It becomes clear that she's done this because someone is blackmailing her, so then it's a case of whether the wedding will go ahead and who's responsible.

"It's nice that it doesn't all just run smoothly - obviously in typical Waterloo Road fashion there's some disaster along the way! But I think Grantly and Maggie are good for each other. In episodes to come I'm sure they'll have their ups and downs, but they do definitely have a future together."



Â© BBC


As the episode goes on, we see that Maggie's estranged husband Trevor is the one who's blackmailing her. Does the episode delve into Maggie's past?
"You find out the story between those two, but we don't actually have any scenes together! Funnily enough, Bill Fellows is playing my husband and I've played his wife before in a film called United. Again in that film, I never had a scene with him - so this will be my second screen project where we're husband and wife without interacting with each other! Hopefully there'll be a third time lucky one day!

"It's just the way everything worked out with the storyline - it's down to Grantly to sort everything out. He needs to deal with Trevor and save the day. That's good for his character, because it's another side that Philip is able to show to Grantly. He's trying to rescue Maggie, which is lovely and sweet."

What's the overall feel of the episode?
"Well, the fact that we're older and obviously the Waterloo Road fanbase is quite young did worry me, so I didn't want it to be too schmaltzy or embarrassing. But I was assured that the story would have humour and the audience would go with it. 

"Grantly is one of the fans' favourite characters and there's a lot of affection for him, so I hope we've approached it in the right way. I've had some good feedback so hopefully we have."

Did you help to choose Maggie's wedding dress?
"It was chosen for me - to be honest, I was a bit worried because I'm not a spring chicken anymore and I don't wear dresses as a rule. But they did a great job, and the one that we used was the first dress that I tried on. It ended up being fun and I really enjoyed the filming days for this. It was nice to be in an actual party atmosphere - everything was fun and not too serious."

What can you tell us about what you've been filming recently?
"We're just starting the final ten episodes of series eight, which won't be on screen until next year. I can say that Grantly and Maggie have got a lot of lovely stuff coming up. There's lots of adventures, some ups and downs, but it's so far, so good with them together and long may it last!"



Â© BBC


How does Waterloo Road compare to your previous work?
"I've done a lot of ensemble pieces, so that's similar, but I've not really done many projects where half the cast are very young. There's lots of kids in Waterloo Road, and that's been great - it's different for me working with the youngsters. 

"Also, the fact that I'm in a long-running project means that I have time to form stronger relationships. I'm used to doing a lot of one-off dramas as well, where you've got to meet people, spend five weeks and then move on. So you get spoiled in a way - I'm enjoying staying in one place."

Do you find yourself taking the younger cast members under your wing?
"I do, to be honest. I think I'm quite typecast because Maggie's quite a mother hen, and I do feel responsible for them. Not so much the boys, but the girls - I've got close to them all. They're away from home and it's important they know that the older cast members are there for them if they need anything. We are quite a tight team now, so it is nice."

Is there anyone from the current younger cast who you'd tip to go far?
"There's a lot of them, but I think Shane O'Meara who plays Connor is very good - him and Kirstie Steele (Imogen) are ones to watch. They're all good, but to me they've stood out."

Have you suddenly found yourself with a younger fanbase thanks to Waterloo Road?
"I have - people often remember me from Bread, but the youngsters are too young for all of that and they've never seen it. So now I'm getting young people coming up, which is nice and refreshing. When a young kid of 12 comes up and says, 'Can I have your autograph?' it's quite a surprise! And of course they adore Philip, so every time I'm sat with him he gets mobbed."

Do you have fond memories of your own school years?
"I do. I grew up in Sunderland, and I was a bit of a swot at school. I was quite boring, so I've got no juicy stories or anything! I remember doing a lot of sports and having a good time. I started doing drama at sixth form and that's how it all started. I owe my school a lot, especially the drama teacher."

Are you sticking around in Waterloo Road for the long haul?
"Yeah, well I hope so! You never know, because it depends on where they want to take your character and what their plans are - there's so many different factors. But as far as I'm concerned, I definitely am because of all the reasons I've said. I'm really enjoying my time here."

----------


## N.Fan

Janeece's exit from WR wasn't all that dramatic,but I'll still miss her.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 10/10

Thursday 25 October
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Connor snaps when Christine attempts to sabotage his future with Imogen; Kevin reaches out to Chalky while Lorraine puts a studentâs welfare before the good of the school; and Michael takes his fatherâs life into his hands as Waterloo Road draws to a close.
Itâs the last day of term but not everyone is in good spirits. Back on the booze, Christine blames work pressures and doesnât even try to hide her alcoholism from Connor. But unbeknownst to Christine, Connor is secretly plotting with Imogen to run away together.

However, Connor and Imogenâs plans to move into the empty schoolhouse during the holidays are threatened after Christine overhears Scout and Pheonix talking.

Frustrated by Waterloo Roadâs poor academic improvements, Lorraine announces some harsh business decisions for the school. To her, the solution is simple - get rid of poor performers like Phoenix.

Michael is horrified and instead urges Lorraine to reconsider. And when he discovers Tariq has been accepted for the national Para-canoe team, itâs proof to Lorraine that Waterloo Road can reverse the fortunes of problematic pupils.

Sussing out Kevin is deliberately downplaying his academic abilities, Chalky confronts him. But itâs not long before the unlikely pair realise theyâve got more than just a head for maths in common, leading Kevin to suggest that Chalky fosters him.

Later, at Tariqâs leaving party, the celebrations are cut short when danger comes calling. Frustrated by his motherâs interference in his life, Connor takes drastic action, with explosive consequences for the school and girlfriend Imogen.

Michaelâs own family dramas come to a head when he agrees to help his father, Billy, end his life. But not everyone sympathises with his decision which ultimately puts his future at Waterloo Road in jeopardy.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road adds Tommy Lawrence Knight to its regular cast in this week's episode as he takes on the role of a newcomer at the school.

The Sarah Jane Adventures star has been cast as pupil Kevin Skelton, who initially seems to be a troublemaker thanks to some mischievous behaviour in lessons. However, Chalky soon suspects that the new boy could be more intelligent than he's letting on…

Digital Spy recently caught up with Tommy to hear what fans can expect from Kevin's arrival and the character's future.


Â© BBC


How well have you settled into Waterloo Road?
"Settling in was quite easy, actually, as everyone was very welcoming. It sounds like a clichÃ©, but it is a nice little family here - all of us are really good mates and everyone gets on well. I was welcomed very nicely!"

Were you nervous at first, though?
"I was definitely nervous on my first day, which was a few months ago now as it was mid-May when I started. I hadn't been on a set for quite a while so I had to get back into the swing of things, but after day one I knew that I was going to enjoy this. It was good fun from then on."

How did the part come about?
"Well, I actually auditioned for the part of Drew, who was in episode one of the current series. That was the script that I read in my audition, but after that I was offered the part of Kevin, which I guess is a bit of an upgrade because he's a regular.

"So in my audition scenes I was doing a lot of shouting and screaming asking, 'Where's my girlfriend?', and then I got offered this part of a nerdy kid, which is just as good - even better, I think!"

How would you describe the character of Kevin?
"Kevin is a foster child, who's been through many families and been to many different schools. He's constantly moving about all over the place, and it seems that he's been let down a bit in his past, so his expectations when it comes to things are incredibly low. He doesn't really expect much out of life. 

"At the same time, Kevin is incredibly intelligent, but he's almost shy or ashamed of it, as if he's been bullied in the past. So he hides that away to start off with - it's not something that he's proud of, so he doesn't answer any of the questions in lessons. He also winds up the teachers and stuff like that. But later on, you find out he's a bit of an intelligent chap."

Does he show his true self to any of the other characters as the episodes progress?
"Yeah, he does eventually come out of his shell. He forms a nice little relationship with Chalky, because they've both got this mutual fondness for maths and science. That's when he shows how brilliant he is academically."


Â© BBC

Â© BBC


Some of your first scenes are with a troubled student named Morag, aren't they? 
"They are, and these are some of the scenes that I really enjoyed doing, because it kind of shows the nice, gentle side to Kevin. You see in some scenes that he's winding up the teachers, but then he's walking along the corridor and poor little Morag's standing there verging on tears after a really difficult day.

"But Kevin advises Morag not to let other people get to her and cheers her up. At that point, the viewers will see that although he has a certain attitude in lessons, it's not the person he really is because you see him having this real gentle side to a girl who needs his help."

How have you found working with Mark Benton, who plays Chalky?
"Oh, the guy is phenomenal. Some of the scenes that we did literally blew me away. He's the funniest guy I've ever met and it's never a dull scene if he's in it. I'm just a bit gutted he's not here anymore."

Do we find out much about Kevin's background and why he's in foster care?
"It's something that we haven't really touched upon yet. I think most of that is up to my interpretation, I guess. It's slightly spoken about, but we've never really gone into much detail. Maybe we will in the future."

Is it true that Kevin becomes good friends with Connor?
"Yeah, those two form quite a nice little friendship together. To start off with, Kevin is showing off in front of Connor quite a bit, because he wants to prove himself. But in the end there's a great, genuine friendship that those two have together. They become best mates, which is nice."

Will Kevin become involved in Connor's dramas with his alcoholic mum Christine?
"Not early on in the series - he's more of a social mate at school. But later on down the line, he does become quite involved in Connor's personal life. He becomes like a pillar for him and he helps Connor out as quite a strong sidekick."


Â© BBC

Â© BBC


Does Kevin become a popular figure at the school?
"Yeah, he doesn't really have any enemies as far as I'm aware. Obviously there are a few bullies in the school who lay into everybody, but he doesn't seem to have any bad blood with anybody. He's a likeable character and hopefully people will see that."

Which cast members have you made friends with in real life?
"Literally every single one of these people is incredible. We all live on the same road in Greenock, so we're constantly going round to each other's houses and playing Xbox and things like that. 

"Shane O'Meara, who plays Connor, was one of the first people to properly take me under his wing. He showed me about the place and really welcomed me. I appreciated that - he's a nice guy, so we've become good friends."

Are you looking forward to being known for a completely different role now?
"Well, the attention side of acting isn't really my favourite thing, I'll be honest! I was out in Glasgow high street a few weeks ago and I was with Kaya Moore who plays Phoenix, and with the amount of attention he was getting, it must have taken us a couple of hours to get down the high street! 

"I was standing there thinking, 'Oh my word', and I was a little bit worried about it. It's a bit intimidating as being on Waterloo Road will probably mean the most attention I've ever had. I think I'll be alright, I suppose I'll just have to see how I feel about it when it happens."

Do you get recognised much already?
"It's toned down a lot recently. When Sarah Jane was first out, I was recognised an awful lot. I used to pick up my little brother from his primary school every day and I remember when the show first aired, it got really hectic around the primary school. I was trying to find my little brother among all these kids going, 'Sign my contacts book!' and 'Sign my face!'"

How does Waterloo Road compare to the work you've done in the past?
"There's a lot more cast members, which means the amount of time I work is slightly less. I'll have maybe a day off every week which is quite nice - it makes it a lot easier because I'm not in as heavily as I have been before. 

"I also think the set is incredible - how the whole production, the behind-the-scenes stuff and the school is all in the one building. On my first day, I was just roaming about the place, going in every door and getting to know my way around!"

Will you watch your first episode when it goes out?
"No, I won't! I don't really like watching myself - I can't enjoy the programme when I'm in it. I've watched all of the episodes leading up to this next one, but I think now I'm going to call it quits!"

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## Perdita

Picture of him

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Jaye Jacobs has admitted that she is looking forward to some time off after deciding to leave the show.

The actress recently filmed her final scenes as science teacher Sian Diamond, but will remain on screen until 2013 as the BBC One drama films so far in advance.

Speaking on Daybreak this morning (October 10), Jacobs admitted that it was sad to say goodbye to her colleagues after more than a year at the programme.


Â© Rex Features / Ken McKay

Pictured: Jaye Jacobs on Daybreak.

Jacobs commented: "Top of next year is when [my departure] airs, but I left two weeks ago. It is sad - I've been there for quite a long time now so you get quite close to everyone."

She continued: "I haven't actually seen my husband much since we got married in May, so it's really great to be back and finally go on honeymoon!

"I'm going to be a wife and practice my cooking skills for a little bit, and see what happens. He's been really taking care of me, because I have been working non-stop."

The 30-year-old confirmed that she will take away fond memories of filming in Greenock, Scotland, where Waterloo Road is now based after leaving Rochdale.

She said: "It was great, actually. Greenock is quite a special place, it's very beautiful to look at. Not a lot of shops, though - that was the good thing about Manchester! [But] I had some good nights out in Glasgow. We'd all go out en masse to Glasgow."

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Shane O'Meara has revealed that his troubled character Connor Mulgrew starts a fire with "very serious consequences" on the last day of term.

The dramatic incident will take place in episode ten of the current series, which airs next week before the BBC One show goes on a break.

Connor snaps when his alcoholic mother Christine discovers that he is planning to run away with his girlfriend Imogen (Kirstie Steele).

O'Meara told Inside Soap: "Things have finally hit a peak between Christine and Connor. Connor and his girlfriend Imogen are planning to run away, but Christine gets wind of it. When she tries to stop them, Connor just snaps. It's going to be a shock for the viewers.

"In his frustration, Connor starts another fire - but this one is going to have very serious consequences for all three of them. Things won't be the same again."

Former EastEnders star Laurie Brett, who plays Christine, added that the repercussions of the blaze will run into next year.

Brett said: "Next series will be a big one. There'll be huge fallout from the fire, and a lot more drama to come for Connor and Christine."

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road fans see another side of Rhiannon Salt in tonight's (October 18) episode as Scout discovers that the school bully is hiding a big secret.

The two girls are still on bad terms following their problems earlier in the series, but Scout becomes an unlikely confidante for Rhiannon this evening when she learns that the troubled student has been self-harming.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Rebecca Craven, who plays Rhiannon, to hear her thoughts on the challenging storyline.

As a newcomer to Waterloo Road for series eight, how well have you settled into the show?
"Well, obviously there's been a massive change in the show because it's moved up to Scotland from Rochdale, but I hope the viewers feel that I've settled in really well. Technically Rhiannon was in the Rochdale school although she wasn't on our screens, and she definitely came in with a bang with all of her bullying and manipulation!

"Also, off screen with all of the cast and the crew, I feel like I've slotted in and I'm really loving working up here in Glasgow."

Are you glad to play a character whose behaviour can be so extreme?
"Absolutely! It's so exciting, because she has so many different levels and layers to her. One minute she's very manipulative and evil, but the next moment she can be as charming as anything - although in those cases she's usually got a hidden agenda!

"But throughout the next ten episodes and especially in episode nine, you're going to see a massive change in Rhiannon and hopefully it's for the better."

What kind of a reaction have you had for playing the role?
"The reaction has been great as everyone has said, 'Oh, you play such an evil person!' I really like that, because it shows that I'm doing my job. If people liked Rhiannon, then my bullying obviously wasn't very convincing! Everyone has been really supportive and told me, 'Even though you're playing a very nasty character, you're playing her really well'. I can't thank people enough if they say that.

"Some reactions can be a little bit difficult sometimes, especially with all of the social networking that's about these days, where people can be a bit nasty. I just choose to ignore that, though, and if I've provoked a reaction it's great."

Why does Rhiannon have such a problem with Scout?
"It's just the fact that she seems to be everyone's favourite. Maggie and Grantly absolutely love her, plus she has the bigger bedroom! Rhiannon thought moving to the school in Scotland would be a fresh start for her and that's why she started the bullying, because nothing was going in her favour.

"Deep down, Rhiannon isn't an evil person - she's very troubled and she just wants to be loved by someone. Because she wasn't getting the attention that she wanted, she thought the bullying was the only way to get it. 

"You'll also see that when people are lovely towards Rhiannon - which is shown in episodes nine and ten - she doesn't understand it because she feels that she doesn't deserve the love of a family. She's been brought up with three different foster families and they haven't exactly been the best."

What more can you tell us about tonight's episode?
"What you'll see in this episode is that Rhiannon has had enough. She's realised that everything she did in the last eight episodes was wrong, and now she's starting to take it out on herself. She has a big secret which is that she self-harms, so that is her way of releasing all of the anger and frustration that she has towards herself. 

"Later, Audrey McFall catches wind that Rhiannon isn't herself, so she invites her to join a running club to help with her weight problem. Rhiannon goes along with Audrey to get her off her case, but unfortunately Scout has to come too, which is the last thing Rhiannon needs as they're not exactly friends!"

What happens next?
"The two girls go running together, but Rhiannon falls and hurts herself. Scout notices that there is blood on Rhiannon's t-shirt, and that's when she finds out about the self-harm. Scout was the last person Rhiannon wanted to know this, and she begs her not to say anything. 

"Luckily by the end of the episode, you can see there's a real connection that's going to develop between Rhiannon and Scout. Everything that's happened in the previous eight episodes is put in the past, and now there's a bond that's going to grow. In the next block of episodes after Christmas, you'll see more layers to Rhiannon that you haven't seen so far, and she's been able to deal with her self-harm problem."

How did you feel about taking on the self-harm storyline?
"I was very nervous at first, because obviously it's such a serious subject. But I did quite a bit of research into why people self-harm and the different reasons for it. Some of my friends have self-harmed in the past when they were a lot younger, so I spoke to them, learned from their experiences and just tried to get as much information as I could. I wanted to make my performance as Rhiannon as truthful as possible."

Did you always know you'd get this chance to show another side to Rhiannon?
"No, I didn't! When I first got the brief for Rhiannon, it just said that she was a manipulative bully who would take a disliking to Scout. But later on, I had a chat with the producers about where they were going to take the story and I was really pleased. 

"I absolutely loved playing a bully and a manipulative character, especially getting to work so closely with Katie as we're really good friends. But then to get the chance to show another side to her is great."

Did you enjoy filming so many scenes with Georgie Glen, who plays Audrey, for this episode?
"Definitely - Georgie is one of my favourite actresses on the show. She's so supportive on set and off set. Georgie has got a lot more experience than me, so we'd do rehearsals together and she'd really give me her support. She's a very professional actress, and I learned a lot from her. 

"I wanted to do this storyline with as much truth and conviction as possible, and I do think those scenes with Georgie helped to bring the truth to the storyline."

Katie McGlynn, who played Scout, has now left the show. Are you missing her?
"I am indeed! I miss Katie so much. She's still one of my best friends, and I speak to her all the time now that she's gone. She's going to have a very successful career, so I think she'll be fine leaving Waterloo Road. I do miss her, because I have to put on a Northern accent for this role, so I miss having my little mentor giving me tips!"

What is your previous acting background?
"I trained in musical theatre in London, so that's what I've always done until now. I also did a film called Hunky Dory with Minnie Driver. But Waterloo Road is my big break, and doing TV is really different to musical theatre. I'm hoping the show will be a stepping stone for me to branch out into more television."

Who else have you made friends with on the Waterloo Road set?
"Definitely Shane O'Meara who plays Connor - he's the funniest guy I've ever met. Kirstie Steele who plays Imogen is great too - they're both awesome people. I've also made friends with some of the newer characters, who you'll meet after Christmas. 

"We are just one big happy family, and what I love about this show is that there's no divide between the teachers and the schoolkids. Everyone supports everyone else and there's so much fun on set. There's never a dull day!"

----------


## N.Fan

There is too much storylines about Conner and his Mum,WR was better before when it wasn't just more or less about the same two characters.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road concludes its current run of episodes with high drama for loved-up pupils Imogen Stewart and Connor Mulgrew later this week.

As the troubling situation with Connor's alcoholic mother Christine is getting worse instead of better, he and Imogen decide to run away from their families by hiding out in the schoolhouse together over the holidays.

The pair's plans are foiled, however, when Christine finds out what they're up to - which leads to an explosive situation as Connor is pushed to breaking pointâ¦

Digital Spy recently chatted to Kirstie Steele, who plays Imogen, to hear more about the storyline.

How have you found your time on Waterloo Road so far?
"I've loved absolutely every minute of being part of this show. It's a fantastic experience to be working with all these different actors. It's great fun, and every day is a school day where I'm learning lots of different things as I go along!"

The Imogen and Connor storylines appear to have had a big reaction from fans. Did you expect that when you first started filming?
"I probably didn't expect the fan reaction to be as big as it has been. It's great that the viewers have liked Imogen and Connor so much already, and hopefully that means that it's come across as a good, strong relationship. The reaction has been great - I didn't expect it at all. I don't think you ever do expect these things, you just have to take it as it comes along."

Have you been recognised by fans much when you're out and about?
"Yeah, I've been recognised a few times, which is a bit surreal! It's especially weird when I'm out shopping with my mum and people follow me around the shops! It's definitely a new experience for me, but it's an exciting one too. Every person I've met has been lovely and it's been great to hear their feedback as well."

What kind of a reaction have you seen from the online fans?
"I've had some really great feedback, especially after the deaf storyline. I had a few Twitter followers who are deaf saying that I'm doing a great job, and that's really nice to hear. It's nice that people can relate to it, and I'm thrilled that they've messaged me personally.

"I've also had some fan letters recently, which has been really sweet and I'm trying to reply to them as much as I can, as they're our audience at the end of the day."

What is Shane O'Meara, who plays Connor, like to work with?
"Shane is great to work with - he's such a nice, friendly guy. We have a lot of fun on set, and he does try to wind me up sometimes! But that's always funny and we get on really well."

Why do you think Imogen and Connor have become such a good match?
"I think they've just had an instant chemistry, and they can relate to each other really well. They've had similar experiences with their mothers, and that means they have a bond. It's an instant reaction and now they both have somebody they can talk to.

"Normally their characters are very isolated from everyone else, but when they're together there's a really strong bond."


Â© BBC


What can we expect from episode ten this week?
"Imogen and Connor are still together, but they've decided that it's best to make sure that Connor's mother doesn't know that, because she's not very fond of Imogen taking her son away. Now they're planning to get Connor away from Christine, so they're going to run away over the school holiday.

"Their plan is to hide out in the empty schoolhouse over the holidays, just until they can sort something else out. They think it's their best plan to escape, get their heads together and see what they can plan after that. They hope to get a happy ending!"

What happens when Christine finds out?
"Christine catches them when they're both at the schoolhouse together. She's shocked, but at the same time I think she knew it was coming. Christine is so angry over the situation, but she comes across as quite calm and she doesn't physically shout at them. It's terrible for the two of them, though, because their plans have been ruined.

"Imogen and Connor are both upset and annoyed - there's loads of emotions when Christine catches them. Connor is hurt the most, because he thought that escaping was the best option for his future. He's so upset that his mum has ruined it, and you'll see another side to him as he just snaps."

We know that Connor starts another fire at the school with big consequences. What can we expect to happen next?
"Well, it's definitely a big dramatic, finale! Without giving too much away, Imogen is basically stuck in a crossfire between Connor and his mother. It is a dangerous episode and definitely one to watch. It's been great to be part of this episode, and it's so exciting. I can't say anything else without giving it away!"

Whatever happens, do you think there's any chance of a strong future for Imogen and Connor?
"I think their relationship will always be tested. They're like the Romeo and Juliet of Waterloo Road - they're meant to be together, but they're always going to be doomed!

"No matter how perfect they are together, there's always going to be something in the way that stops them from actually being together. I think that's the best way to put our relationship. But that's always great for us to play as actors."

How have you found working with Laurie Brett?
"Laurie is such a great actress, and she's brilliant at giving advice. She's taken us under her wing - I think I'm like her adopted daughter in real life! Laurie has been really great and supportive, and we know that she knows this industry really well.

"It's great to get feedback from her and she's coached me through some of the scenes. That's brilliant because she didn't have to do that - it's not part of her job, but it's been really handy for me to get little tips as we've been going along."


Â© BBC


Who else are your best friends on set?
"I'd have to say Becky Craven who plays Rhiannon - she's been a great friend of mine. I also love Adiza who plays Liberty, as she always makes me laugh. And Katie who played Scout was a great friend as well."

Episodes one to ten have been busy for Imogen. Does it stay that way, or do things quieten down in certain episodes next year?
"It doesn't really quieten down. When new characters come in, the story focuses mainly on them for a while, but you'll see Imogen will still be a part of it. Then some episodes will be more focused on Imogen's relationship with Connor and Christine. She's got some good episodes coming up, some great stories to look forward to - and some twists and turns along the way!"

Did you know Imogen was deaf when you signed up for the role?
"I didn't know at all when I first signed up. I only found out when I did the script read-through for episode one. But what a great role to play, and hopefully I'm doing it justice by making it believable. It can be difficult to do such a sensitive subject, but it's been a great learning experience for me."

How long have you been acting for?
"I've been acting from quite an early age. I was part of the Scottish Youth Theatre when I was younger and was involved in local classes. I've done lots of production tours and lots of musical theatre, some from when I was three or four!

"I also did a few programmes for the BBC and CITV when I was 11 or 12, so I was a child actor. I've just graduated from college and obviously now have this major role here at Waterloo Road."

Does acting run in the family?
"My brother has always been into the theatre and stage, so he's the other actor in the family. But my mum and dad are the opposite to me and my brother - they're quite shy compared to us and they're not into the theatre. They do support us, though, and they love to come and watch us. They get excited about it, but they're not ones to go and do it themselves!"

What are your future acting ambitions?
"I'd love to do some more television, more dramas and explore different roles. I'm really enjoying watching Doctor Who and Sherlock at the moment. It'd be great to do another serious drama, but I'm also into comedy so I'd also love to change it up a bit and do some of that in the future."

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road bosses have announced that Daniela Nardini has joined the cast of the show.

The actress, best known for playing Anna Forbes in This Life, has taken on the role of science teacher Esther Fairclough for the third instalment of the BBC drama's eighth series.


Esther has been billed as a "passionate, driven but maverick" teacher who has an unconventional approach to inspiring her pupils.

Nardini commented: "Esther is mildly dangerous with the potential to get more so. She is passionate about her cause, but unfortunately doesn't know how to encourage and promote her views without getting carried away."

Waterloo Road's executive producer Cameron Roach added: "We're very excited to welcome Daniela to the ensemble of Waterloo Road. Daniela has earned a terrific reputation for playing memorable characters, and we're looking forward to her breathing life into Esther."

Along with This Life, Nardini's previous screen credits include roles in New Town and The Fades.

The third part of Waterloo Road's eighth series (episodes 21-30) is currently being filmed on location in Greenock, Scotland and will transmit on BBC One later next year.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road bosses have announced that Daniela Nardini has joined the cast of the show.

The actress, best known for playing Anna Forbes in This Life, has taken on the role of science teacher Esther Fairclough for the third instalment of the BBC drama's eighth series.


Esther has been billed as a "passionate, driven but maverick" teacher who has an unconventional approach to inspiring her pupils.

Nardini commented: "Esther is mildly dangerous with the potential to get more so. She is passionate about her cause, but unfortunately doesn't know how to encourage and promote her views without getting carried away."

Waterloo Road's executive producer Cameron Roach added: "We're very excited to welcome Daniela to the ensemble of Waterloo Road. Daniela has earned a terrific reputation for playing memorable characters, and we're looking forward to her breathing life into Esther."

Along with This Life, Nardini's previous screen credits include roles in New Town and The Fades.

The third part of Waterloo Road's eighth series (episodes 21-30) is currently being filmed on location in Greenock, Scotland and will transmit on BBC One later next year.

----------


## Perdita

This is her:

----------


## JustJodi

> This is her:



What else has she been in ??? she looks familiar .....

----------


## Perdita

Ep 11/20

Thursday 3 January
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE

The new school term starts with the opening of Michaelâs new Pupil Referral Unit and the return of no-nonsense teacher Nikki Boston. But the positive mood changes with the arrival of the Barry family â a hell-raising criminal clan lead by matriarch Carol Barry, lone parent to Waterloo Roadâs newest pupils, bad-boy Barry and daughters Dynasty and Kacey.
Carol assures Michael her brood will behave but itâs not long before sparks fly when Barry goads fellow pupil Jack MacAlister into a fight. Tom intervenes and discovers the reason behind their hostility - Barry is sleeping with Jackâs mum, Olivia.

When challenged, Barry promises Tom heâll keep his relationship with Olivia discreet for Jackâs sake, but the troublemaker has no intention of honouring his word and sets about humiliating Jack in front of the school â screening a steamy video of him with Olivia.

Michael gives Barry a stern warning â put an end to his bad behaviour or heâll be excluded from Waterloo Road. And if Barry wonât listen to his teacherâs words of warning, his mother Carol isnât so easy to ignore, arriving at school to literally slap her son into shape.

Elsewhere, Scout raises Nikkiâs hackles with her disrespectful attitude to being in the PRU. Later, when her car goes missing, Nikki suspects Scout is responsible â an accusation the schoolgirl denies. But Nikki doesnât believe Scout and the battle lines are drawn.

The new term also brings uncertainty for head teacher Michael. On bail awaiting trial, accused of assisting his fatherâs death, opinions in the staffroom are divided, casting doubt on Michaelâs leadership.

Scarred in last termâs fire, Imogen blames Christine for ruining her life and driving a wedge between her and Connor, little realising the truth. Also this week, Chalky learns he is going to be Kevinâs foster parent.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road fans get their first glimpse of the show's new hellraising Barry clan today (December 5) with the release of two new promotional pictures.

As announced back in June, former Footballers' Wives and EastEnders actress ZÃ¶e Lucker has joined the cast of the BBC One drama as Carol Barry, the head of a Liverpudlian criminal family who have been tipped to cause mayhem at the school.


Â© BBC

Pictured: ZÃ¶e Lucker as Carol Barry.

As Carol's husband is in prison, she is the lone parent of three unruly children - bad boy Barry (Carl Au) and daughters Dynasty and Kacey (Abby Mavers and Brogan Ellis).

Barry, Dynasty and Kacey descend on Waterloo Road in the New Year as the latest recruits for headmaster Michael Byrne's pupil referral unit, quickly making their presence felt.


Â© BBC

Pictured from left to right: Kacey, Barry, Carol and Dynasty.

Waterloo Road is back on screen in January and the full spoiler for its return episode can be found here.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2EAkoFBFC

----------


## Perdita

Ep 12/20

Thursday 10 January
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE

Itâs all about the money this week when Phoenix and Harley win the lottery, but their good fortune is overshadowed by the arrival of their father, Nelson. Nikki is forced to question her actions towards Scout, and Michael finds a friend in Christine when he gets news about his court case.
All Phoenix and Harley want to do is spend, spend, spend, but Nelsonâs arrival casts a shadow and causes division. Phoenix reckons Nelsonâs only interested in their winnings and feels vindicated when their father reveals his business is in financial trouble.

Angry at his fatherâs deception, Phoenix wants nothing to do with Nelson, but Harley, and then Lorraine, suggest it might be a good idea to invest some of their lottery win into the family business. But, Phoenix has one condition â he wants an apprenticeship in the firm. With the blessing of his brother Harley and the school, Phoenix prepares to bid an emotional farewell to Waterloo Road.

Elsewhere, Nikki suspects Scout has stolen her car and handbag and sets about punishing the pupil. However, Scout discovers Barry is the real culprit and threatens to expose him, but master manipulator Barry suggests another course of action to wronged Scout.

Meanwhile, guilt-ridden Connor canât bear to look Imogen in the eye and she believes itâs because of her scars. As Connor struggles with his terrible secret, Christine tries to intervene but heâs wracked with remorse over what heâs done to the girl he loves.

Thereâs division in the staffroom after Michael gets unexpected news about his impending court case. Feeling isolated, Michael confides in Christine, bringing the pair closer together.

Chalky canât contain his excitement heâs fostering Kevin. But it soon becomes clear Chalky will need to tread carefully if heâs to win Kevinâs trust.

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

Angus Deayton has been unveiled as a new addition to the cast of Waterloo Road.

The former Have I Got News For You host, who has acted before in comedies such as One Foot in the Grave and Nighty Night, will take on the role of George Windsor.


Deayton's character Mr Windsor is a modern languages teacher who is returning to school after travelling for a quieter life.

George Windsor's cynical attitudes towards education will be similar to those of veteran English teacher Grantly Budgen.

The 56-year-old will make his first appearance on the BBC serial in the spring of next year, from episode 27 of series eight.

The Deayton announcement comes soon after the casting of Daniela Nardini as an eccentric science teacher.

Waterloo Road returns to screens on Thursday, January 3 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 13/20

Thursday 17 January
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Imogen challenges Dynasty over her plans to get cosmetic surgery and quit school to become a pole dancer; Nikkiâs antagonism towards Scout grows; and romance is in the air for Christine and Michael.
While Imogen receives devastating news that thereâs nothing she can do to reduce her scar, schoolgirl Dynasty makes plans to go under the knife and get a boob job, supported all the way by her pushy mother, Carol.

At school, guilt-ridden Connor still canât bear to look at Imogen but sheâs convinced heâs repulsed by her scars. So when she overhears Dynasty bragging about getting a boob job, Imogen snaps at her shallowness and outs her plans to Michael and Audrey.

Later, Imogen offers a less-than-heartfelt apology whilst Dynasty practices her pole dancing. Later, Dynasty finds Imogen crying and, realising itâs because of Connor, she tells her sheâs better off without him.

Imogen admits she thinks its wrong Dynastyâs mother, Carol, is encouraging her to give up school to become a pole dancer. She tries to make her see sheâs worth more but their conversation is cut short when Carol arrives to whisk Dynasty off to the dancing auditions.

In the club, Dynasty challenges her mother but Carol dismisses Dynastyâs academic achievements telling her pole dancing is her true vocation. But, encouraged by Imogenâs support, Dynasty starts to doubt her motherâs grand plans.

Elsewhere, Chalky struggles to understand foster son Kevin; Michael asks Christine out on a date; and Scout and Nikkiâs fractured relationship worsens when the finger of blame is pointed at Scout after Lorraineâs expensive sports car is stolen. But it looks as though Barry might have a hand in that incident.

----------


## Perdita

Zoe Lucker has revealed that she was "shocked" by the actions of her new character in Waterloo Road.

The former EastEnders actress will star as Carol Barry, the head of a Liverpudlian criminal family in the BBC drama.

Carol's husband is currently in prison, leaving her as the lone parent of three unruly children - Barry (Carl Au) and daughters Dynasty and Kacey (Abby Mavers and Brogan Ellis).

Lucker spoke of her surprise upon being told that her character had to hit her children, as it is something she would never do in real life.

"When I read that I was going to hit my son I was pretty shocked, as it is not something I could ever do as a mum," she told The Sun.

"Carol is physical with her kids, she is threatening, feisty and angry. She is a very hard woman.

"I couldn't actually hit the actor in real life, but when he saw the power behind my punch, I think he was really grateful I hadn't hit him across the face for real!

"It is very difficult to get to that stage in your head where it is OK to physically hurt someone. I have to take myself off into a corner and psyche myself up, before giving it as much as I can."

The former Footballers' Wives actress said that she is very different from her on-screen roles, saying: "Everyone thinks I'm hard, feisty and angry because of the characters that I have played.

"I'm nothing like that at all. I worry about everything and I'm a real pushover in comparison.

"I am more drawn to those roles though, as they are really meaty parts and it is the way people have come to see me."

She revealed that she was nervous about her first day on the Waterloo Road set. "Growing up, there were a few people around me with that hard edge to their character," she said.

"When I read the part it felt familiar to me. Although I didn't base Carol on anyone, it is inspired by a couple of mums that I knew when I was younger.

"I do have an element of sympathy for Carol because even though she does behave quite appallingly a lot of the time, she has been left to look after three wayward kids when her husband is banged up for armed robbery."

She added: "Carol is not glamorous, she looks very hard. It was a real contrast to the floaty big blonde hair of Vanessa Gold and the white suits.

"She is very uniform with her hair always scraped back, with the same jewellery and jacket on.

"Carol alternates her top but that is about it. It was a choice - I felt this was a woman who, back in the day, would have taken a lot of care of herself but these days it is a practical thing."

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2oggXGdkU

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Heather Peace has revealed why she returned to play Nikki Boston in the school soap.

Peace, who has also starred in BBC Three drama Lip Service, released her debut album Fairytales earlier this year.

The actress told the Daily Record: "I couldn't do the first 10 episodes when they moved [to Greenock], because I had my tour booked and it clashed.

"But when they knew I would like to come back, they brought me in a different role. So they have put me in as head of the pupil referral unit, which is where all the naughty kids go.

"She is the ultimate disciplinarian so, if they step out of line, she has them running around the school grounds like it's some kind of military base. It's quite funny, really. I do think there is a comedy element to it."

Speaking of her singing career, which at one point saw her working with Simon Cowell at Sony/BMG, Peace revealed why she finds it better having her own independent label.

Peace said: "I'm happier, absolutely. We have complete control and it is literally just me, my manager and a lady who does the PR. It is brilliant. I would rather it was this size with me having control than being huge and losing all of that.

"We have released it on our own record label. I think that unless you get in the charts, Joe Public thinks you are not a success. But the way I measure success is that I don't have to get another job to supplement my mortgage. Success to me is having a job you love. That's what's happening.

"We are coming up for our third tour next March, dates are selling out and it's got bigger again. We play the Fruitmarket in Glasgow, and then tour Australia.

"There is so much out there now. It is not completely owned by the big label. There is a way of doing your own thing, and I think a lot of people want to go and find new music. It is not just about people finding the same song."

Peace also said of Cowell: "I've met him a couple of times since the whole experience, and he's a gent. He always remembers your name."

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC1.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road welcomes ZÃ¶e Lucker to the show's cast this evening (January 3) as she takes on the role of Carol Barry.

Carol is the head of a hellraising criminal family, and her three children Barry, Dynasty and Kacey will be causing chaos at the school when they arrive as the latest recruits for headmaster Michael Byrne's pupil referral unit.

How have you found being part of the Waterloo Road cast?
"I've loved it. Initially I was very nervous about it, but that was mainly because the show is shot in Scotland and at the time when I was due to start filming, my partner Jim was working in Los Angeles for a couple of months. I was wondering how I'd manage to juggle the job with my childcare, which is the most important thing for me.

"But my parents and Jim's parents pulled together and were absolutely brilliant. That meant that I could go off, do the job and enjoy it without panicking about whether my 4-year-old daughter Lily was alright.

"The actual job has been great. They're a lovely cast at Waterloo Road. All actors bond when they get together for a show, but especially when lots of people are away from home. It's been fantastic, and I've got a couple more episodes still to do. It's six episodes in total - it started out as three and developed from there."

What was the main appeal of Waterloo Road to you?
"I think it was the fact that it's a challenge, because I'm playing such a different type of character. After I left EastEnders, lots of job offers came in for theatre tours, but as much as I love the theatre, those just wouldn't be appropriate for my circumstances because I want to put Lily first.

"When Waterloo Road came up, it was great that I could make it work with my family commitments. I've also enjoyed playing someone who's slightly controversial and very hard-edged."

What more can you tell us about Carol?
"Carol is the mum of three children - Barry, Kacey and Dynasty - and her husband Neil is in prison for armed robbery. They're a family who've had to move around a lot because the kids are often getting into trouble.

"You'll see that Carol's principles are slightly distorted, to say the least! She often finds herself on the wrong side of the law - that's how she's always been and how she was raised. It's also how she raises her own kids.

"They're a really interesting family and it's good fun to play. Wherever they go, they have a reputation that follows them. They'll stay somewhere for a couple of years, but then they'll have to move and start afresh. They're quite dodgy characters."

Even though she's an extreme character, is there a chance that viewers could warm to Carol?
"I think you can never tell how people are going to react until it's aired. When you're doing a long-running role like in Footballers' Wives or EastEnders, the audience really get to know your character as they follow all the ups and downs. I think the viewers then take a slightly more sympathetic point of view, because they see you at your lowest and then climbing back up again. 

"With Waterloo Road, it's six episodes and it's quite spread out. I'm in episodes 11, 12, 13 and 19, and then later I'm back for 28 and 29. I just hope the audience are happy to pick up where they left off! 

"Carol does some things that are not very nice, but you can see that she's a fighter and she's trying to keep her head above water. She's trying to survive as a single mum as she hasn't got a job, Neil is in prison and they're short of money. Carol would do anything to pay the bills and keep her family having a decent lifestyle - she does what it takes."

Is Carol still loyal to Neil even though he's in prison?
"She's incredibly loyal to him and they've got a really strong relationship. Neil has been in prison all through their married life, so I think Carol has got used to him being in there. She actually condones his illegal behaviour while it's happening, so she stands by him if it goes wrong and he gets caught."

Carol and her family are from Liverpool, so was it a challenge to take on a new accent for the role?
"Normally I just keep my own natural accent for roles, so it was a challenge. But I just went into the audition and thought, 'If it's really bad, I don't think they'll cast me in it!' Also, I'm working with the three kids who are all from Liverpool and have quite strong accents. That was great, because if there were any moments where I felt unsure about the pronunciation of something, I'd just run it by one of the kids.

"I think it's a lot about confidence and when I read the script, the voice that I spoke with seemed natural to that character. I'm hoping people won't think too much about the accent. Also, as the family have moved around so much, it's less concerning than if I was playing someone who was actually based in Liverpool."

Some of your previous characters have been quite glamorous. How would you describe Carol's appearance?
"Well, I would never call her glamorous - I think she's very rough around the edges! Because of the type of person she is, the look that we went for is very hard. She has a uniform dress sense, which doesn't really vary at all apart from her tops. Her jewellery and hair are always the same, so it's a big departure from my EastEnders character Vanessa.

"I didn't want Carol to be really glam, because I didn't feel like she was that type of person. There's no rollers, flowing hair or beautiful make-up."

Do we mainly see Carol at home or at the school?
"We never see her at home ever! You see Carol bringing the kids into school to introduce them, and then also when she's called in for various different reasons for each individual child. She's always causing some chaos down at the school."

Did your on-screen kids approach you for any advice?
"They're all really confident kids and they just got on with it. They were brilliant and such lovely kids. I gave some advice about other stuff, but that was just life advice because I'm older than them. In terms of the acting, they're so competent and absolutely great to work with."

Have you enjoyed filming at Waterloo Road's base in Greenock?
"Definitely - when it's a lovely day, the views are absolutely stunning and the buildings are beautiful. Unfortunately it rained quite a lot, so often it was quite grey! Greenock itself is a really lovely place.

"One funny thing was when I went into the school for the first time. It took me back to my own school days and made my stomach go really weird!"

Do you look back fondly at your time on EastEnders?
"Absolutely yes - it was a lovely job. I really loved playing that character and going to work every day. The only thing that was ever boring about that job was the M25 on the way home on a Friday night - sometimes it would take three hours! That was the only part that was in any way negative."

Would you ever go back?
"The door was left open and I think with EastEnders, you often see people go off and come back again. They reintroduce characters all the time, so you never know. 

"At the moment, I'm still doing Waterloo Road so for the upcoming few months it's definitely not on the cards, but you never know. As I say, I loved playing the character, so it's something that I'd definitely consider if that offer ever came my way again."

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road welcomes ZÃ¶e Lucker to the show's cast this evening (January 3) as she takes on the role of Carol Barry.

Carol is the head of a hellraising criminal family, and her three children Barry, Dynasty and Kacey will be causing chaos at the school when they arrive as the latest recruits for headmaster Michael Byrne's pupil referral unit.

How have you found being part of the Waterloo Road cast?
"I've loved it. Initially I was very nervous about it, but that was mainly because the show is shot in Scotland and at the time when I was due to start filming, my partner Jim was working in Los Angeles for a couple of months. I was wondering how I'd manage to juggle the job with my childcare, which is the most important thing for me.

"But my parents and Jim's parents pulled together and were absolutely brilliant. That meant that I could go off, do the job and enjoy it without panicking about whether my 4-year-old daughter Lily was alright.

"The actual job has been great. They're a lovely cast at Waterloo Road. All actors bond when they get together for a show, but especially when lots of people are away from home. It's been fantastic, and I've got a couple more episodes still to do. It's six episodes in total - it started out as three and developed from there."

What was the main appeal of Waterloo Road to you?
"I think it was the fact that it's a challenge, because I'm playing such a different type of character. After I left EastEnders, lots of job offers came in for theatre tours, but as much as I love the theatre, those just wouldn't be appropriate for my circumstances because I want to put Lily first.

"When Waterloo Road came up, it was great that I could make it work with my family commitments. I've also enjoyed playing someone who's slightly controversial and very hard-edged."

What more can you tell us about Carol?
"Carol is the mum of three children - Barry, Kacey and Dynasty - and her husband Neil is in prison for armed robbery. They're a family who've had to move around a lot because the kids are often getting into trouble.

"You'll see that Carol's principles are slightly distorted, to say the least! She often finds herself on the wrong side of the law - that's how she's always been and how she was raised. It's also how she raises her own kids.

"They're a really interesting family and it's good fun to play. Wherever they go, they have a reputation that follows them. They'll stay somewhere for a couple of years, but then they'll have to move and start afresh. They're quite dodgy characters."

Even though she's an extreme character, is there a chance that viewers could warm to Carol?
"I think you can never tell how people are going to react until it's aired. When you're doing a long-running role like in Footballers' Wives or EastEnders, the audience really get to know your character as they follow all the ups and downs. I think the viewers then take a slightly more sympathetic point of view, because they see you at your lowest and then climbing back up again. 

"With Waterloo Road, it's six episodes and it's quite spread out. I'm in episodes 11, 12, 13 and 19, and then later I'm back for 28 and 29. I just hope the audience are happy to pick up where they left off! 

"Carol does some things that are not very nice, but you can see that she's a fighter and she's trying to keep her head above water. She's trying to survive as a single mum as she hasn't got a job, Neil is in prison and they're short of money. Carol would do anything to pay the bills and keep her family having a decent lifestyle - she does what it takes."

Is Carol still loyal to Neil even though he's in prison?
"She's incredibly loyal to him and they've got a really strong relationship. Neil has been in prison all through their married life, so I think Carol has got used to him being in there. She actually condones his illegal behaviour while it's happening, so she stands by him if it goes wrong and he gets caught."

Carol and her family are from Liverpool, so was it a challenge to take on a new accent for the role?
"Normally I just keep my own natural accent for roles, so it was a challenge. But I just went into the audition and thought, 'If it's really bad, I don't think they'll cast me in it!' Also, I'm working with the three kids who are all from Liverpool and have quite strong accents. That was great, because if there were any moments where I felt unsure about the pronunciation of something, I'd just run it by one of the kids.

"I think it's a lot about confidence and when I read the script, the voice that I spoke with seemed natural to that character. I'm hoping people won't think too much about the accent. Also, as the family have moved around so much, it's less concerning than if I was playing someone who was actually based in Liverpool."

Some of your previous characters have been quite glamorous. How would you describe Carol's appearance?
"Well, I would never call her glamorous - I think she's very rough around the edges! Because of the type of person she is, the look that we went for is very hard. She has a uniform dress sense, which doesn't really vary at all apart from her tops. Her jewellery and hair are always the same, so it's a big departure from my EastEnders character Vanessa.

"I didn't want Carol to be really glam, because I didn't feel like she was that type of person. There's no rollers, flowing hair or beautiful make-up."

Do we mainly see Carol at home or at the school?
"We never see her at home ever! You see Carol bringing the kids into school to introduce them, and then also when she's called in for various different reasons for each individual child. She's always causing some chaos down at the school."

Did your on-screen kids approach you for any advice?
"They're all really confident kids and they just got on with it. They were brilliant and such lovely kids. I gave some advice about other stuff, but that was just life advice because I'm older than them. In terms of the acting, they're so competent and absolutely great to work with."

Have you enjoyed filming at Waterloo Road's base in Greenock?
"Definitely - when it's a lovely day, the views are absolutely stunning and the buildings are beautiful. Unfortunately it rained quite a lot, so often it was quite grey! Greenock itself is a really lovely place.

"One funny thing was when I went into the school for the first time. It took me back to my own school days and made my stomach go really weird!"

Do you look back fondly at your time on EastEnders?
"Absolutely yes - it was a lovely job. I really loved playing that character and going to work every day. The only thing that was ever boring about that job was the M25 on the way home on a Friday night - sometimes it would take three hours! That was the only part that was in any way negative."

Would you ever go back?
"The door was left open and I think with EastEnders, you often see people go off and come back again. They reintroduce characters all the time, so you never know. 

"At the moment, I'm still doing Waterloo Road so for the upcoming few months it's definitely not on the cards, but you never know. As I say, I loved playing the character, so it's something that I'd definitely consider if that offer ever came my way again."

----------


## Perdita

Ep 14/20

Day and time to be confirmed
BBC ONE

Christineâs world is turned upside-down by the arrival of her estranged husband, Joe; Nikki is forced to reassess her view of Scout; and Connor wrestles with telling the truth about the fire to Imogen.
Christine is unsettled by the arrival of her ex-husband Joe Mulgrew, who wants to talk to her about his fatherâs will. And when Joe shows a renewed interest in Connor, the son heâs never seen or acknowledged, Christine is horrified.

As Christineâs lies about Joe start to unravel, Connor turns against his mother, little realising heâs being manipulated. For Joe, heâs only back for business â to get Christine to sign away her rights to a farmhouse sheâs been gifted by his late father.

Joeâs presence sends Christine into a spin. And after Michael rebuffs her pleas for support, she turns to a bottle of vodka for solace, falling off the wagon in spectacular fashion. When Connor finds Christine drunken and distraught in her classroom, itâs the final straw and he announces heâs leaving to live with his father.

But Christine isnât about to let her son go without a fight and delivers some stinging lies to ensure Joe walks away forever. Later, she confides in Michael the truth about her past which shines a light on her troubled life and relationships, bringing the pair closer together.

Nikkiâs bullying campaign against Scout continues but Barry Barry drops a bombshell which forces her to rethink her behaviour; and Sian employs a âdivide and conquerâ approach to the troublesome Barrys - believing Barry Barry is exerting an unhealthy influence over his sisters, Dynasty and Kacey.

Elsewhere, guilt consumes Connor and he considers telling Imogen the truth about the fire which scarred her.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road newcomer Abby Mavers has predicted that viewers will "fall in love" with the show's troublesome Barry family in the coming months.

The actress last week made her first appearance as Dynasty Barry, who arrived at the school with her brother Barry (Carl Au) and sister Kacey (Brogan Ellis). Meanwhile, ZÃ¶e Lucker plays the trio's mother Carol.

Viewers have already seen the Liverpudlian clan cause chaos at Waterloo Road, leading to some viewer complaints about "Scouse stereotyping".

However, Mavers told the Liverpool Echo: "My family have just come into the school, my father's in prison and my mum's trying to be strong and find as much money as she can. Dynasty's in top set, but my brother Barry and sister Kacey are in the pupil referral unit (PRU).

"You could see it as stereotypical, but I've filmed about 20 episodes so far and I've seen these characters grow. Some people see kids from these types of families and think they're scum and good for nothing, but if they're given that little bit of attention they will grow and develop. 

"It's important that people watch it, especially teachers who have maybe got a kid like one of the Barry kids in their school."

She continued: "I think it could make people think twice about dismissing kids in places like the PRU and realise they do have a brain but some of them haven't had any guidance.

"I think viewers will fall in love with these Scousers as they watch the characters grow."

Waterloo Road continues on Thursday (January 10) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 15/20

Thursday 31 January
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Kevinâs suspicions are stirred after he discovers foster father Chalky isnât who he says he is; Sianâs plan to keep the Barrys apart backfires; and Connor is forced to face up to his actions after revealing he started the fire that burnt Imogen.
Tensions are running high as Chalky and Kevin prepare for a visit from the social worker. Doubting his parenting abilities, Chalky is further unsettled when he discovers Kevin has entered the inter-school robot competition under his name. And, as if heâs not got enough to worry about, Chalky learns Kevinâs winning robot has to be ready in time for that afternoonâs big press presentation with celebrity guest star, Austin Healy.

Kevin sets to work but unwittingly discovers some personal files on Chalkyâs computer that seem to suggest he isnât who he says he is. But when he confronts his foster father, Chalky reacts furiously, leaving Kevin confused and suspicious.

Later, after Kevin finds legal documents relating to a case of abuse in a childrenâs home, he assumes Chalky is hiding an abusive past. Determined to uncover the truth, Michael and Tom intervene but Chalky is defiant, refusing to explain why he changed his identity, casting a cloud of doubt over him.

Meanwhile, Barry is skeptical of the extra-curricular activities he and his sisters, Dynasty and Kacey, are being encouraged to do. Realising itâs an attempt by Sian to âdivide and conquerâ the Barrys, he takes revenge on the teachers by spiking Sonyaâs homebaking, made for Austin Healy, with marijuana.

Elsewhere, still reeling from Connorâs confession, Imogen demands he come clean to Michael. Distraught, Christine pleads with Michael to find a compromise which wonât see him charged with arson.

----------


## Perdita

Former Waterloo Road star Tachia Newall recently tweeted to say that he'd be back on screen as Bolton Smilie later in the current series, so we thought we'd do some digging to find out a few more details for the show's fans!   :Cheer: 

As Tachia revealed on Twitter, Bolton will be making an appearance in episode 16 (due to air on Thursday, February 7) - but why is he back?

While we don't want to give too much away just yet, we can reveal that Bolton arrives at the school's new Scottish home in his army uniform as he pays a visit to Tom Clarkson.

When Nikki Boston praises Bolton as a great role model to the kids, Lorraine Donnegan decides that he should give an inspirational speech to the sixth form students.

The speech doesn't go well, partly because a cynical Grantly Budgen is riling the former pupil, but that's not the only problem as Bolton is obviously anxious and on edge.

Bolton tries to confide in Tom about what's bothering him but is interrupted, and later there's further trouble for everyoneâ¦

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road bosses have confirmed that George Sampson is returning to the show for a guest appearance.

The actor has been on set at the show's base in Greenock, Scotland this week, reprising his role as Kyle Stack for a single episode.

Kyle was arrested at the end of series seven for a serious assault on Josh Stevenson with a crossbow.

The bad boy's return storyline will see him make his way to Waterloo Road's new Scottish home after being released from prison. However, further plot details are being kept under wraps for now.

Sampson commented: "It's great to be back, especially for such an exciting new adventure and an incredible storyline - but I'm not saying what happens! I'm looking forward to getting going - new cast, new crew, new set - it's going to be great!"

Waterloo Road's executive producer Cameron Roach added: "In recent years Kyle Stack has been one of our most popular characters. It made sense to follow his release from prison and to continue his story. 

"We're really looking forward to welcoming George back and for him to be part of the series in Scotland. We know loyal fans of the show will be captivated by his return story - it will certainly be memorable."

Waterloo Road is currently airing series 8B on Thursday nights on BBC One, while Kyle's return will be part of the next set of episodes later this year.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road newcomer Dynasty Barry causes a stir among her classmates in this week's episode as she announces plans to go under the knife for a boob job.

Dynasty believes that plastic surgery will provide her with a bright future as she plans to start working as a pole dancer, supported all the way by her mother Carol (ZÃ¶e Lucker).

Imogen Stewart (Kirstie Steele) encourages Dynasty to reconsider her priorities as she has much more to offer, but will she listen?

We recently chatted to Abby Mavers, who plays Dynasty, to hear all about the storyline.

As newcomers to the show, how easy has it been for you and your on-screen family to settle in at Waterloo Road?
"It's been really easy and everyone's been very welcoming. Everyone is so friendly here and there's loads of support. They've all been showing us the ropes and they've been so kind."

How do you describe your character Dynasty to people?
"I think Dynasty is misunderstood. She has never been given a proper education, but she's naturally bright and intelligent. Her family are only really interested in making money and they're very concerned with 'family pride', but Dynasty has got a mind of her own. 

"Everyone else in the family follows each other, but Dynasty realises that there's another life out there. Maybe this stereotype of a life that her mum has planned for her isn't really what she wants. I think the opportunity of going to Waterloo Road is her chance to move away from that."

What kind of a reaction have you seen to Dynasty so far?
"I didn't really know how people would take to Dynasty. I thought maybe the viewers would be in shock and not really like her at first, but I'm surprised because people seem to have warmed to her straight away. 

"I think it's because Dynasty is outspoken - she says the things that people think but would never say! Maybe people can see a little bit of themselves in her. Loads of little girls have also said that they love her because of her eyelashes, the way she dresses and how she's so girly!"

Why has Dynasty decided that she wants plastic surgery and to be a pole dancer?
"I think it's due to a lot of pressure from Carol. After growing up with her mum being that way, Dynasty believes that's what she wants for herself. But I think spending time with other people at Waterloo Road makes her realise otherwise. 

"Carol is telling Dynasty that she can make money, look good and have opportunities. But Dynasty is starting to realise that there's more to her and she's better than this."

What can you tell us about the Dynasty and Imogen scenes coming up?
"I think Dynasty and Imogen have found each other at the right time. Dynasty is vulnerable because her dad has gone to prison, her mum is struggling and the family is trying to stick together. Imogen also has scarring on her face, so she has really low self-esteem. 

"Imogen is feeling isolated, and Dynasty also feels isolated from her family because her brother and sister are in the PRU. Also, Imogen hasn't got much of a relationship with Connor at the moment. Even though Dynasty and Imogen probably clash, they need each other because they see themselves in each other."

Will Dynasty find it hard to stand up to Carol when it comes to choosing a different path for her future?
"I do think it will be hard for Dynasty to stand up to her mum, because she's the driving force behind the family. But there's a lot of Carol in Dynasty, so I do think that will come out!"


What are your own views on the issues covered in this episode?
"I think it's a really good storyline because it's a good example for the little girls who are tweeting me saying that they love Dynasty and want to look like her. If my character was dead set on the plastic surgery and wasn't thinking about school, that would send out a message that this is the right way to be. 

"But with the Imogen and Dynasty scenes that are coming up, hopefully the message will get across to little girls that it's okay to be naturally beautiful - just be yourself and who you are."

How have you found working with ZÃ¶e Lucker?
"From day one, ZÃ¶e has been like a big sister to us. She's told us to work hard. Even though it's nice that you're getting compliments from people on Facebook and Twitter, she's told us to concentrate on our work because that's the most important thing. 

"ZÃ¶e has really taken us under her wing and instilled in us all the things that we should know. She's really nice and great to work with. She's shown us a lot of love and support, and I couldn't ask for a better person to play our mum."

You and your on-screen siblings are all from Liverpool, so did you give ZÃ¶e any tips on her accent?
"ZÃ¶e had the accent down already, but there were a few certain words where she felt it wasn't totally Scouse, so she'd ask, 'Should I say it like this or not?' We'd give her little tips, but we had a laugh doing it!"

How well do you get along with Carl Au and Brogan Ellis, who play Barry and Kacey?
"We get on really well. It's amazing, because we started together on day one and were a bit nervous getting to know each other, but now you'd think that we were really family. 

"Even in years to come after this show, I know that we'll all remain friends and stay in touch because we've been through so much together. I live with Brogan and we have a laugh together. We go round to Carl's quite a lot, too."

Who else are you close friends with?
"I'd have to say my other best friends in the cast are Marlene who plays Lula, and Tommy who plays Kevin."

How have you found moving from Liverpool to Scotland for the role?
"At first I wondered what it would be like being away from the family, but I've loved it. I'm in a bubble, so when I'm at home on a week off, I just want to go back! Scotland has become a home from home and I really love it. Everyone in Scotland is really lovely."

Have you done much TV work in the past?
"I did a television programme when I was 6 and from then on, I've been doing drama training and things like that. I did a bit of modelling and then I auditioned for a musical, Willy Russell's Our Day Out, and I did that for two years. I did a little bit of television and short films, but this is my first proper TV job."

Are the Barrys going to calm down or carry on causing chaos?
"I think the Barrys will always create chaos, no matter where they are or when! But I do think we will shock and surprise people. Their initial impression of us will change - whether that's for the better or for the worse, you'll have to wait and see!"

----------


## Perdita

Ep 16/20

Thursday 7 February
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Former pupil Bolton Smilie causes a stir when he turns up in his army uniform to see Tom, but all is not well; the success of the PRU is under the spotlight; and the Barryâs treatment of Connor make Imogen question her true feelings.
Boltonâs arrival makes an impression on the Waterloo Road pupils and staff alike. Nikki believes heâs a great role model for the kids so Lorraine ropes Bolton into doing a speech to the sixth form students.

Bolton reluctantly agrees to spend time with a disillusioned and underperforming Rhiannon who is distracted by her crush on Barry. Elsewhere, arsonist Connor is back at school as part of the PRU but thatâs the least of his worries. Annoyed at Connorâs return, Dynasty and Kacey plot their revenge, determined to make him pay for what heâs done to Imogen.

Later, Boltonâs speech doesnât go well, not helped by a cynical Grantly riling him. Increasingly anxious and clearly on edge, Bolton tries to confide in Tom but is interrupted. Worse still, Barry has stolen Boltonâs army rucksack and discovers a loaded gun inside.

When the Military Police arrive looking for Bolton, Tom realises something is seriously wrong. A cornered Bolton snaps, putting Grantly and his classroom in jeopardy.

Elsewhere, Dynastyâs gang ambush Connor after school. But their vengeful actions are abruptly stopped by Imogen who arrives on the scene. Left alone with Connor, Imogen realises she still has feelings for her ex-boyfriend, in spite of what he did to her.

And when Lorraine announces she wants to close the PRU, unlikely advocate Rhiannon pleads with her to reconsider â the PRU is her only chance to make something of her life.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Christine Mulgrew takes centre stage in this week's episode as her ex-husband Joe makes a shock arrival.

Joe (Derek Riddell) renews contact with Christine to talk about his father's will, but his presence sends the troubled English teacher into a spin with big consequences.

When Joe shows an interest in getting to know his son, Christine falls off the wagon in spectacular fashion - fearing she could lose Connor forever.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Laurie Brett, who plays Christine, to hear more about the storyline.

You've gone from one big TV show to another by moving from EastEnders to Waterloo Road. How have you found the experience?
"Christine was just such a gift of a part to be offered, especially so quickly after playing Jane Beale for so long. Jane was a very loved character, so it was great to be given the chance to play Christine, who is such a different woman. I always saw Jane as an 'every woman' character - she worked hard, she had a good heart and she was normal most of the time, although with a lot of madness around.

"On Waterloo Road, though, Christine is the madness! I remember my agent saying, 'You can't not play Christine, because it's just such a brilliant part'. I just feel really lucky that the role happened to be out there when I left EastEnders. The transition from Jane to Christine has been great, and I'm very lucky to go from one to another in such a quick timeframe."

What kind of a reaction have you seen to Christine?
"I was initially quite concerned about what the reaction would be. When I was playing Jane, everybody who stopped me in the street was so lovely and nice, because they liked her. But when I started filming Waterloo Road, there were a couple of times where I wondered whether I'd be hated and loathed, especially in the first ten episodes when Christine was drinking all the time and was so vile to her son.

"But I did a lot of work on Christine. She is a nasty drunk, but she's also a damaged woman and I worked very hard to bring out some vulnerability in her. People have loved her, and I think they've even loved her when she's been a bit drunk, loud and nasty. I was really surprised at the response - pleasantly so! I see a lot of people saying, 'I don't know who I feel more sorry for - Connor or Christine?' That's exactly what we were aiming for."

Did you do much research into the alcoholism storyline, or did you leave that to the writers?
"A lot of it I left to the writers, because they've written brilliantly for Christine. I think they've worked really hard on the complexity of the character. The role was always planned to be that way even before I joined, so a lot of it was in the writing.

"I did feel a responsibility to do quite a bit of research on alcoholism, but a lot of it is also instinctive - it's acting and you've got to go with what you're given in the script. We've all seen people drunk and you can draw on that. Also, after watching Steve McFadden and Linda Henry do drunk scenes so well on EastEnders for so long, I stole lots of things from those two!"

How does Christine react when her ex-husband Joe arrives this week?
"It's a huge shock to her! I don't even know if there's a word big enough to describe what this means for Christine. She hasn't seen Joe since she was pregnant, but she really loved him. She never expected him to come into her life ever. Now that he has, it's her worst nightmare - she's confronted by everything she tried to forget. It's also just when she was on the up, so it couldn't have happened at a worse time."

Why is Joe back?
"Joe is back because his father has died, and Christine has been gifted half of a farmhouse in the will. Joe has come back to ask her to sign the farmhouse over to him. He hasn't come back to see Connor or Christine, he's come back to get what he thinks is rightfully his. It's the only reason he's returned.

"Even knowing that cuts like a knife for Christine. There's a small part of her that wishes Joe genuinely wanted to see her, but that's not the case - it's purely business."

How does Connor feel about Joe being back?
"At first Connor doesn't know that Joe is his father, but Christine has to tell him what's going on, because Joe suddenly says that he wants to see the boy. He may have an ulterior motive, but Christine fears that she might lose Connor foreverâ¦"

Did this episode present a good opportunity for you to explore Christine's past?
"Definitely. I'd known all along that things in her past had triggered her problems, but then when I got to know what it was, I was really excited to play it. I was also thrilled that Derek Riddell was coming in to play Joe, because he's such a lovely actor. I knew the scenes would be great with Derek and that he'd be easy to work with.

"I think we'd reached a point in the series where it was time for the public to understand Christine a little bit more. They'd accepted her and loved to hate her, but it was time for them to feel for her and get to know the real reasons why she's so unhappy and damaged. It was a great episode and a great opportunity.

"It should hopefully be moving to watch, as we see Christine really break down in this episode. It was really, really hard work to get it right - but very enjoyable."

What is Shane O'Meara, who plays Connor, like to work with?
"Shane's lovely! He's such a sweetheart and we clicked straight away. We rehearsed a little bit together before we started filming, and he's just a lovely young man who's eager to learn - he wants to get better and better all the time.

"Shane is also so unaware that he's gorgeous - it's absolutely endearing. I remember the first time I saw him, I just said, 'Oh my God mate, you're going to get so much attention!' I think he looks like a young John Travolta on screen sometimes. I love him like a real son, I really do. I'm sure he'll go on and do some great things."


Â© BBC

Pictured: Connor and Joe.

Do Shane and the other younger cast members approach you for advice?
"They do come to me for advice, and sometimes I just give it to them whether they want it or not! (Laughs.) I was very fortunate all along my career, as I've worked with really great actors and actresses who have given me pearls of wisdom and advice along the way. It's nice for me to be able to do that for other actors who are coming up. I think you should pass on what you know and help others, as it's a nice thing to do."

Would you consider returning to EastEnders, or do you feel like you've closed the door on Jane?
"I would never say never to going back, as I loved playing Jane. She's Bobby's mum and it will always be that way. I think Jane is a character who could go back at some point in the future - it wouldn't be implausible. I think Jane and Ian will always love each other, it just went so wrong and she'd had enough in the end!

"Jane will always have ties to the Square as she knows everyone there. It's not out of the realms of possibility for the future, but at the moment I'm quite happy playing Christine. It all depends on timing and jobs and if they ever wanted me - they might be thinking 'good riddance'!"

We know you film Waterloo Road really far in advance, so are you covering any happier times for Christine at the moment?
"What I'm filming at the moment is a very bittersweet ending to series eight. There's some good things, and there's some bad things! It's not just the drinking that makes Christine the way she is - there's a fireball in there either way. She's never going to have an easy life!"

----------


## Perdita

Ep 17/20

Thursday 14 February
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Emotions run high after Maggie discovers Jade plans to have her baby adopted; the PRU pupils prepare to prove their worth to the school and an apprehensive Sian; and Connor is shocked when he discovers a pregnancy test.
Scout and Maggie are horrified to find out Jadeâs secret adoption plans for her baby and set about trying to change her mind. Maggie piles the pressure on, even saying sheâll adopt the baby â much to Grantlyâs horror. To make matters worse, Jade discovers the babyâs father, Drew, has had his prison sentence extended for violent behaviour.

The would-be adoptive parents, Kaz and Sarah, seem like the only ones Jade can trust â but they have a secret of their own which their hiding from the schoolgirl.

In the Mulgrew household, Connor finds a pregnancy test and confronts Imogen, telling her heâll stick by her and the baby. But when Imogen reveals itâs not her test, Connor realises thereâs only one other person it could belong to... his mum, Christine.

When Michael overhears Connor discussing the situation with his friends, he confronts Christine, who explains it was a false alarm. However, the scare spells the end of their relationship, as Michaelâs reaction makes it agonisingly clear to Christine heâs not ready to commit.

Meanwhile, the PRU pupils prepare for their big presentation to the school. Itâs their chance to shine but Sian fears troublemaker Barry Barry will ruin it for everyone.

Later, when Jade catches Kaz flirting with Lorraine, the truth is revealed â Kaz and Sarah arenât together anymore. Jadeâs dream of finding a perfect couple to raise her baby appear dashed and, stressed by the secrets and lies that surround her, she unexpectedly goes into labour.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs a big episode for teenager Kevin Skelton and his new foster parent Daniel 'Chalky' Chalk this evening (January 31), as a surprising revelation threatens to tear the pair apart.

When Kevin is busy preparing for a robot competition, he is stunned to discover some personal files on Chalky's computer which suggest that the Maths teacher has changed his identity and isn't who he says he is.

Digging deeper into the mystery, Kevin begins to fear the worst over what Chalky has to hide. As Chalky ends up with a cloud of doubt hanging over him, will the whole truth come out?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Tommy Lawrence Knight, who plays Kevin, to hear more about the drama in store in tonight's episode.

How would you say the fostering situation is working out for Kevin and Chalky so far?
"They get along well and Kevin is definitely very fond of Chalky, but at the same time, he's been through many foster homes in the past. I think that means he's quite reserved and not fully confident that he can be comfortable with Chalky.

"Kevin is so excited about being in a new house, but he doesn't want to get too excited and then find that it all goes wrong. He's a little bit paranoid about committing himself fully to the situation."

Is Chalky everything that Kevin expected?
"Yeah, I think he is. Chalky is such a fun-loving character, who also has similar interests to Kevin - they both love their Maths. 

"But one problem is that Chalky really wants to push Kevin when it comes to learning, so he's buying him little gadgets and chess games. It makes Kevin feel a little bit like a lab rat sometimes!"

In this week's episode, Kevin and Chalky are expecting a visit from the social worker. Are they confident it will go well?
"Well, Chalky obviously wants the social worker to see that the situation is working out lovely and everything is spick and span. But Kevin is being a standard teenager with a messy room - he's leaving food about and clothes are everywhere!

"Chalky tries to be stern with Kevin and tells him to clean his room, but Kevin just says he's busy and he'll do it later. I think it's something that Chalky will have to get used to - that teenage laziness!"

An inter-school robot competition also causes some tension between the two of them. Why is that?
"Kevin is very interested in this competition - he's really eager to get going and get started. He wants to put a robot forward, but Chalky doesn't want him to do it. Chalky thinks they should get the fostering situation all sorted first.

"Kevin goes behind Chalky's back to create a robot, and it causes a little bit of tension when Chalky finds out. Chalky feels like Kevin has betrayed his trust a little bit, while Kevin feels that Chalky isn't letting him do what he wants to do. They're not quite seeing eye-to-eye on this situation."

 While preparing for the competition, Kevin makes a shocking discoveryâ¦ What happens?
"Kevin is using Chalky's computer behind his back as part of this robot competition, as there's various technical mumbo-jumbo involved! But Kevin finds hidden files on the computer, and it reveals a huge secret that Chalky has kept from everybody. It makes Kevin feel completely betrayed, because Chalky's not the person he says he is."

How does the discovery affect their relationship?
"They have a blow-up about it, and Kevin doesn't know what to think. As Kevin looks into it more, he even thinks that Chalky could be hiding an abusive past, so he accuses him of being a paedophile and things like that. 

"We've got some brilliant scenes walking through the school together shouting at the top of our lungs, which was great fun to film. I can't wait to see how it looks."

Can Kevin and Chalky get back on better terms again? 
"You'll have to wait and see in the episode! Hopefully things can sort themselves out in the end, but if Chalky does reveal what's really going on, I think Kevin will still feel betrayed at the fact that he kept this deep, dark secret. Hopefully they can make up and see eye-to-eye at the end of it. If anything, it could strengthen their relationship. They've had quite similar backgrounds and that could make Kevin feel a bit more comfortable."

The episode also sees Austin Healey make a guest appearance. Why does he visit the school?
"Austin presents the award at the robot competition. He was a lovely guy and it was really nice to meet him. I got to have a couple of scenes with him, which was good."

How do you feel about filming a fostering storyline?
"I'm really glad to be exploring a real-life issue. I know quite a few foster kids myself and when I was offered the part of Kevin, I had some conversations about it with them. It was nice to broaden my own mind about it, as I didn't know too much about foster care - I didn't know the ins and outs of it. 

"From getting this job and chatting to some of my mates who've gone through foster care, I've found the whole thing really interesting. I've enjoyed playing it and I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who'll be able to relate to the storyline and enjoy it. Hopefully it will make them feel a bit more confident about themselves."

 What kind of a reaction have you had for the role of Kevin in general?
"I've really had nothing but good comments about it, which is really nice. Getting noticed out on the street is a little bit daunting at times, but everyone is so polite and nice. 

"People come up and say, 'Can I have a picture with you please?' and I say, 'Of course, it's no hassle'. I've had nice feedback from it all, and I hope I can keep that up."

Last time we spoke, you vowed not to watch any of your own scenes! Have you changed your mind since?
"I have! Waterloo Road has been the one job where I've actually sat and watched myself back on the telly! I'd been to screenings on jobs before, but it was literally the first time I'd watched myself on a telly. 

"I think it's something that I've got to overcome if I want to grow as an actor. But watching the scenes back, I'm picking up on a lot of things that I do. I'm now getting self-conscious about the way I walk, as my arm swings all about the place, it flops everywhere! I walk like a bit of a mug, so I'm trying to walk a bit cooler! 

"When I watch myself, I spend most of my time criticising what I'm seeing. I'm trying to stop doing that and watch the scenes that I'm in from an outsider's perspective, but I'm not very good at that!"

We know that George Sampson has been back on set recently. Have you had any scenes with him?
"I haven't had any scenes with him, but I've seen him about the place quite a bit. He's a cracking fella and he likes his Xbox, which is great for me because I've finally got a pal here who I can talk about Xbox with!"

Can you give us any hints on what you're filming at the moment?
"At the moment there's quite a beautiful storyline going on between Kevin and Dynasty. They become quite close - really good friends. I'm enjoying that, and it's going well!"

----------


## alan45

Qed

----------


## Perdita

already posted above your's !!!!!!

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders and Shameless actor Jody Latham has been cast in Waterloo Road as a new bad boy character, Digital Spy can confirm.

The 31-year-old will be seen on the BBC One drama in a few months' time as manipulative criminal Steve-O Malone.


Â© Rex Features / AKEM Photos/Rex Features

Steve-O is an ex-con who has history with current character Dynasty Barry (Abby Mavers) as they used to be in a relationship.

While further storyline details have not been disclosed, show bosses are tipping Steve-O's arrival to "rock the foundations of Waterloo Road".

Latham will make his Waterloo Road debut in the third instalment of the eighth series (episodes 21-30), which is scheduled to transmit on BBC One later this year.

The actor is best known for playing villain Rob Grayson in EastEnders and Phillip 'Lip' Gallagher in Shameless.

Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Mark Benton has admitted that he is missing the show's cast after bowing out as Maths teacher Daniel 'Chalky' Chalk.

The actor filmed his final scenes for the BBC One drama last autumn, but will remain on screen for a few more weeks as his fostering storyline with Kevin Skelton (Tommy Lawrence Knight) continues.

Speaking on ITV's Lorraine today (January 31), Benton explained that his decision to bow out for new projects was a difficult one to make.

Asked whether he is missing the show, Benton replied: "I am! [I had] two years on and off - I've done 50 episodes.

"Because we moved up to Glasgow, we were all up there together, and I miss that. I still miss them and talk to them. I was talking to Philip Martin Brown and Jason Done just yesterday."

He continued: "I think it's one of those programmes that appeals to all the age ranges. I do get a bit shocked when children of 4, 5 or 6 come up and say, 'You're Mr Chalky!' I'm like, 'You're watching Waterloo Road?' With some of the subject matters that are covered!"

Away from Waterloo Road, Benton is currently in rehearsals for a touring production of stage musical Hairspray. He will be donning a dress for the role of Edna Turnblad in the show.

Benton commented: "Coming out of Waterloo Road, they asked me to go and talk about it and I just thought, 'What an adventure', because I've never done anything like that before.

"It's amazing. It's one of those musicals that's really uplifting."

Waterloo Road continues at 8pm on BBC One tonight (January 31) with a big episode for Chalky and Kevin.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road welcomes back Bolton Smilie tomorrow evening (February 7) as he returns to the show for a dramatic guest appearance.

Bolton turns up at the school's new Scottish home in his army uniform as he wants to see Tom Clarkson, and his arrival causes quite a stir among staff and pupils alike.

Hailed as a great role model by Nikki and Lorraine, Bolton is roped into giving a speech to the sixth form students. However, it soon becomes clear that all is not well with Bolton - and there are tense scenes on the way as he completely snapsâ¦

Digital Spy recently chatted to Tachia Newall, who plays Bolton, to hear more about his character's comeback.

How did it feel to return to Waterloo Road after quite a while away from the show?
"It was quite nice! It was good to think that people remembered the character and the work that I'd done, so it was great to get the offer to come back."

Was it a surprise to you when you received the call?
"I was very surprised, actually. With me being in a completely different angle in life and following different things now, I just didn't expect it.

"I had a little think about whether to say yes, because I had to cancel a few little things that I had to do in Manchester. But once that was sorted, I went up to film in Scotland. I'd been in Scotland the year before when I was filming Waterloo Road Reunited and had a really good time then, so it was nice to be back there. I started filming in August 2012 and I was there for about a month."

Did you have a chance to get to know the newer cast members?
"Not that much, but I did get a chance to chill with a few of them. We went out for a few drinks and whatnot. There wasn't really enough time to get to know them all properly, especially as we were all staying in different areas, but they're all a lovely bunch."

Was Waterloo Road something that you'd looked back fondly on?
"Yeah, I loved it - it was brilliant. That's where I got my training, really. I didn't go to a drama school, so I got my training on the job and I learned to do everything on the Waterloo Road set."


Â© BBC


Has Bolton changed much since we last saw him?
"He's completely different. You'll see that he's a lot more serious, and he's only really interested in saying the things that are needed in a conversation. Bolton won't say any of the flowery stuff that you don't really need, so all of his charisma seems to have just disappeared."

Was it a challenge to step back into Bolton's shoes?
"It was a bit of a challenge, because there were so many changes compared to the way that Bolton was before. Plus, I've changed loads myself in real life.

"The way that I used to play Bolton was as an extension of myself, but because he's changed loads and I've changed loads too, we're both at different angles in life. It was pretty difficult and I'm not sure the character's going to come across the same as he used to!"

What brings Bolton back to Waterloo Road?
"I think it's the whole idea of looking for advice and going back to old mentors like Tom, who he trusted previously. He has some things that he needs to talk about.

"Fortunately, everyone seems pleased to see Bolton. They're all happy that he's back, apart from maybe Bolton himself!"

Is Grantly pleased to see him?
"Well at first they feel like old friends and they're pleased to see each other again, but it all turns sour pretty quickly between those two. They're back to their usual tricks of antagonising each other!"

Is Bolton proud when Lorraine suggests that he should make a speech to the students?
"Not at all! He's not interested in that in the slightest, and he doesn't want to do it. He's not at the school for that, so it comes as a bit of a shock and there's a lot of pressure. That pressure gets on top of him and things start coming back - memories of stuff that he'd rather forgetâ¦"

What's gone wrong for Bolton?
"Well, he was in the army and that's about as much as I can say! He joined the army and it certainly seems that something has gone wrong, but you'll have to tune in to see what."


Â© BBC


What happens next? Pictures from the episode seem to show him in a dramatic showdown with Grantlyâ¦
"Well, there's a lot of running around, first of all. Bolton's army bag goes missing, so there's a lot of running around trying to find that. Emotions are running high and there's a lot of confusion that comes up. As for him and Grantly, let's just say there's a lot of tense scenes between them in a classroom that's lockedâ¦"

Do you think the fans will be pleased to see Bolton again?
"I think it's going to be half and half. Half of them are going to be real happy that Bolton's back, but a lot of them might be angry that he's not the same! I don't know how they're going to take it."

Would you return to Waterloo Road again?
"Yeah, there's always room for that. I don't know how they would work it back in, but you never know!"

We know that you're into music as well as acting. How are things going on the music front?
"The music's going quite nicely, actually. I'm starting to get quite a bit of recognition from producers in Manchester, so there's quite a few people who I'm hoping to work with.

"I released an EP last year and I've just released another one - they're both available for free download from my Twitter page. I want to work with more producers, release some singles and get some videos done."

How do you describe your sound?
"It's all experimental stuff! There's a lot of hip-hop and rap, but then it blends into ballads and there's a lot of electronics. It's kind of a new sound, I think. There's a lot of experimentation. Music is my first love - I've always been a musician."

Are you concentrating more on music than acting now?
"I'd like my music to kick off, but at the same time, I love to be doing other things. I don't like to do just one thing, because I think that's boring. I'd like to mix the two and have a balance."

----------


## Katy

Waterloo road seems to have lost its way at little bit this last series, I don't know why. It's just not got the same edge that it used to

----------


## alan45

..

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's pregnant teenager Jade Fleming has a life-changing decision to make next week after she welcomes the arrival of her baby daughter.

Jade (Paige Meade) is secretly planning to have her young child adopted, but all of her careful preparation is thrown into chaos just moments before she goes into labour.

Next week's episode begins with disapproval from Scout and Maggie when they hear that Jade wants to give the baby away, but she is certain that it's the right decision - putting her full trust in would-be adoptive parents Sarah and Kaz.

However, a guilty Sarah and Kaz later drop a huge bombshell on Jade - confessing that they're not together any more and have only been pretending for the sake of the adoption.

As Jade's dream of finding a perfect couple to raise her baby appears to be crushed, she gets stressed over the new pressure she's facing and unexpectedly goes into labour…

Later at the hospital, will Jade decide to keep the baby, or go ahead with the plan to give her away?


Â© BBC



Â© BBC



Â© BBC


Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Thursday, February 14 at 8pm on BBC One

----------


## JustJodi

> Waterloo road seems to have lost its way at little bit this last series, I don't know why. It's just not got the same edge that it used to




*I was saying the same thing to my hubby the last episode,, I said I just can't get into this series,,, yep its sorta lost its edge,,, :-(*

----------


## Perdita

Thursday 28 February
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Barryâs behavior makes Sian snap, putting her teaching career on the line; Christine discovers Connor and Imogenâs secret engagement; Kevin and Chalkyâs new phone app causes a stir; and Scoutâs mum, Tina, makes an unwelcome return.
As the Barry family continue to avoid confronting Kaceyâs identity issues, Sian takes it upon herself to mediate. However, her plans go awry when Carol makes it clear she doesnât welcome any meddling into her familyâs business.

After private pictures of Sian and Michael appear all over the school, Sian suspects Barry is responsible and takes decisive action. But when Barry tries to humiliate Sian in front of Kacey and the rest of the class, she snaps, slapping him.

Michael is put in a difficult position â under the circumstances he should sack Sian but he has a professional, and as Christine suspects, personal loyalty to his deputy.

When Kacey and her classmates join forces to thwart Barryâs attempt to have Sian sacked, it looks as though good will prevail. But then a guilt-ridden Sian makes a life-changing decision about her future at Waterloo Road.

Elsewhere, after finding Imogenâs ring, Christine confronts Connor, urging him to break off the engagement. But far from heeding his motherâs warning, a defiant Connor tells Imogen he thinks they should get married, sooner rather than later.

Kevin and Chalkyâs new addictive game app âChalk & Cheeseâ sweeps the school and spikes Lorraine's business interest. And Scoutâs university plans are thrown into jeopardy when her good-for-nothing mum, Tina, turns up looking for a place to stay and a second chance with her daughter.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Jade Fleming makes a life-changing decision this week after giving birth to her baby daughter.

Thursday's (February 14) episode of the BBC One drama sees Scout and Maggie discover Jade's secret adoption plans for her young child. Surprised by the news, they immediately try to change her mind.

The situation comes to a head when Jade unexpectedly goes into labour at school. Meeting her daughter for the first time, will Jade go ahead with the adoption?

We recently caught up with Paige Meade, who plays Jade, to hear more about this week's emotional episode.

How did you feel about taking on a teen pregnancy storyline?
"I found it quite challenging, to be honest, but at the same time I really enjoyed it. Obviously I've never been pregnant myself, so it was nice to play something that's very different to my own life. 

"I also felt that I could relate to my friends a bit more, as a few of my friends have children. I'd say the storyline was easier than I expected in the end."

Have you seen much feedback for Jade and her storyline?
"A lot of people seem to be liking the pregnancy storyline, because there isn't anyone else who's pregnant on Waterloo Road at the moment! They've also only done a few of these storylines in the past. 

"With this generation, I feel like a lot of people out there can relate to my character, because there are quite a lot of young pregnancies nowadays. People seem to be liking Jade too."

Why has Jade decided to have the baby adopted?
"Jade makes this choice because she doesn't really have a family to look after her. She's staying in the schoolhouse at the moment, so she doesn't really have parents in her life who could help. Jade doesn't feel like she'll be a good enough mum, so adoption is definitely one of the options that she's considering."


How do the other characters react when they discover Jade's plans?
"They do become supportive, but everyone is shocked at first. Everyone thought that Jade wanted to keep the baby!"

Maggie seems to give Jade a lot of advice. Is Jade grateful for that?
"Jade does like Maggie's advice, but she tries to hide the truth from Maggie in the beginning. She doesn't want to tell Maggie that she plans to put the baby up for adoption. Maggie is like Jade's mum in a sense. Because Maggie lives with Jade and helps her a lot, Jade is scared to be honest with her.

"When Maggie does find out about the adoption plan, she ends up throwing loads of advice at Jade, wanting to change her mind. But Maggie does start to come round to Jade's way of thinking."

Maggie even offers to adopt the baby herself at one point. How does Jade feel about that?
"Jade thinks that's nice, but she just wants the child to grow up with a young mum and dad. That's all Jade wants - she just wants her child to grow up with the parents that she never had."



Would-be parents Kaz and Sarah are the two characters who have been lined up to adopt the baby. What can you tell us about those two?
"They're lovely! They've always wanted a baby, but have never been able to have one. They see it as an opportunity to start their own family. But you'll see that they're hiding a secret, and it's a secret that might cause problems for Jade's plansâ¦"

Jade also goes into labour in this week's episode. When she meets the baby, could Jade change her mind about putting her up for adoption?
"You'll have to stay tuned to see what happens after the birth, but there are times where she's still sitting on the fence. She doesn't know what to do. There are times where she considers keeping the child, and there are times when she considers going ahead with the adoption. Keep watching!"

You've already finished filming on Waterloo Road, so are you missing it?
"I do miss it, especially all the people who I worked with there. I made some really good friends when I was on set, so I do miss them, but I'm hoping to go and visit."


How would you sum up your time there?
"I thought it was the most incredible experience. It was amazing, especially as I've never done anything like that before - I've never had to move away. I'm from London and had to live in Glasgow for nearly six months. I had a brilliant time and I'd love to do it again.

"I'd say that I learned a lot from the show. I definitely learned how to organise my time and wake up early! I also learned how to interact differently while on set. With all of the other jobs I've done, I've played a completely different type of character - I've often played the rude girl. 

"Jade was more of a shy, timid type character who started school and didn't really have many friends. It was a challenge, but it was nice."

You're a rapper as well as an actress, so which are you concentrating most on at the moment?
"I like both, but at the moment I'm just going to concentrate on music for a little bit. But I did a film before Waterloo Road and I'd love to do another one, definitely.

----------


## Perdita

Ep 20/20

Thursday 7 March
8.00-9.00pm
BBC ONE


Itâs exam day and Scoutâs promising future is in jeopardy thanks to mum, Tina; Connor is torn between the two women in his life as his secret wedding to Imogen approaches; and opportunity comes calling for Chalky and Kevin.
The PRUâs brightest hope, Scout, is distracted from crucial exam prep as she secretly tends to her sick mother, Tina. In desperation, she tries to steal the school nurseâs prescription pad but gets caught in the act. Michael is furious and threatens to expel her.

However, when Scout discovers her mother is thieving again, Michael comes to the rescue, helping her track Tina down. But as Scout chastises her mother, Tina collapses, coughing up blood.

In hospital, Scout discovers Tina was stealing in order to get a deposit for them to start a new life together. As mother and daughter grow close again, Tina urges Scout to go and sit her exams. But their future plans are suddenly thrown into disarray.

Connor faces a dilemma after Christine reveals sheâs booked a surprise trip to Paris for them straight from school â exactly the same time heâs planning to marry Imogen. Snubbing his motherâs travel plans, Connor and Imogen exchange wedding vows in an emotional ceremony witnessed by some of their school friends.

Elsewhere, Kevin and Chalky meet with a business contact of Lorraineâs to pitch their game. But Chalky gets more than he bargained for when heâs offered his dream job. Thereâs only one drawback - itâs in London.

Grantly seems to be suffering from a serious bout of man flu but when he collapses and is rushed to hospital, the results prove shocking.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs a huge episode for Kacey Barry this week as she is finally honest about her gender identity issues.

Disguising herself as a boy to take part in a school football match, Kacey feels more free and comfortable than ever before - which leads her to a life-changing decision.

Amid a huge row with her brother Barry (Carl Au), Kacey angrily declares that inside she's a boy. But will the Barry clan be able to accept this?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Brogan Ellis, who plays Kacey, to hear more about the storyline.

How have you found your time on Waterloo Road so far?
"I've really enjoyed it. It's my first job, so it's all alien to me, but it's a really great experience. I only fell into acting a year ago with an acting college, so it's very interesting for me to see the professional world. 

"It's also fantastic to meet all of these people who I've watched on TV since I was a kid. I always used to watch EastEnders, so ZÃ¶e Lucker playing my mum is insane. It's a dream come true, it really is."

How have viewers been reacting to Kacey?
"I think up until now, she's always been in the background. You've seen what Dynasty, Barry and Carol can all do, so people are still waiting to see who this person in the background is. 

"I think a lot of viewers are questioning who Kacey is and waiting for her storyline to begin, so I think this week's episode is going to be interesting for everyone to watch. They've been waiting for this, so I'm excited for people to see it now."

You've had to change your appearance quite drastically to play Kacey. Has that been a challenge?
"Because Waterloo Road is my first job and I hadn't really had any experience, it was so hard. I struggled with it so much at first. I think Kacey's short haircut was the biggest issue for me. I absolutely loved my long hair, and to me that was my best quality. To have that taken away from me was a bit like a smack in the face! 

"I'm settling into it now, but it has taken a good few episodes and a good few months to get used to it and settle into the character. Now I think I'd rather play this character than your typical teenage girl who's obsessed with make-up and clothes. Playing Kacey is so interesting, so it's been really fun."

How do you feel about taking on a transgender storyline?
"When they first told me about it, I burst into tears! I just thought, 'Oh my God'. I knew what transgender was, but I didn't feel I knew enough to play it. As soon as I got home, I was straight onto Google to do some research. It's been difficult, but I had a meeting with a transgender which was really interesting and informative. It's really fun to let go and play something very different to myself."

Were you told the nature of the storyline in the audition, or once you already had the part?
"In the audition, my brief said that Kacey was a boy stuck in a girl's body, but I misread it and thought that was just referring to her being a tomboy! I got the part, filmed two or three episodes, and then they pulled me in to discuss my episode and the transgender storyline. 

"I was really taken aback by it. I was away from home and it was a lot to take in. But I'm really glad to have this opportunity now - it's really good fun."

Have the viewers always suspected that Kacey is a transgender character?
"Well, I've had a lot of people asking, 'Is Kacey transgender or just a really extreme tomboy?' Some people have said it's pretty obvious, but for some people it's been open to debate. I think it could have gone either way, but we went down the transgender route."

What can you tell us about this week's episode?
"Kacey is playing football for the school, but as she's just been told that it's against the rules for her to take part because she's a girl, she has to pretend to be a boy and fool the other team. But she actually feels more comfortable when she's acting like a boy - it feels right. She also has a new friend called Zoe there, who really accepts her and helps to bring out who Kacey really is.

"Kacey goes on to tell Barry that she's a boy, but he struggles to accept it. They argue and it gets really heated and loud, so soon everyone finds out Kacey's secret. She didn't mean for that to happen. I don't think she meant to tell anyone, but it all comes out."

Will Kacey face a tough time when her schoolmates know the truth?
"I think because Barry pulls away from Kacey, people do act differently around her. It's not necessarily bullying, but people do act a bit funny with her. 

"Some other people are supporting Kacey because they're glad she's admitting who she really is, so it's mixed reactions in the school. Barry is the one who really turns away from her, as he just flips out and goes mental. He doesn't want the Barrys to become an embarrassment."

How does the storyline progress in the longer term?
"There's a few episodes which focus on how far Kacey is going to take this - is she going to wait until she's older to really think this through, or will she go ahead and move forward while she's still quite young?

"Kacey thinks she's going to be fully transgender, which means changing her name and living as a boy. She does that for a few episodes, but then she thinks maybe she should wait until she's older, really think this through and consider what she really wants.

"Changing your name, having a sex change and changing your identity is a big thing. She goes on a route to do that and a lot of things happen, but it's a bit too much and she decides to wait for a little bit."

What kind of impact do you want the storyline to have?
"I've already had a lot of people tweeting me to say that I'm an inspiration to them because of how I look, and that's when my storyline hasn't even come out yet! That's amazing.

"I just think that it doesn't matter what gender you are. These days, it's hard for kids to be different, but it doesn't have to be. To be popular, you don't need to be gorgeous, just be who you are. It's okay to be different."

Do the Barry clan get along well in real life?
"Oh yeah, all of us are really close. As cheesy as it sounds, we're all like a happy family. It's just a lovely group of people in general at Waterloo Road, and that's really helped. They're all so supportive and it's great to have them around." 


Waterloo Road airs on Thursdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## JustJodi

*I just have not been able to get into this series ,,, something is missing,, not sure what it is... does any one feel the same or is it just me ?????*

----------


## lizann

> *I just have not been able to get into this series ,,, something is missing,, not sure what it is... does any one feel the same or is it just me ?????*


im the same have given up on it myself now

----------


## lizann

> *I just have not been able to get into this series ,,, something is missing,, not sure what it is... does any one feel the same or is it just me ?????*


im the same have given up on it myself now

----------


## Perdita

CBS Drama has picked up the rights to air series one of Waterloo Road.

The school-set BBC drama will be broadcast on the channel from April 10.

"Waterloo Road is an exciting title for CBS Drama," said Alina Florea, Director of Programming at CBS Chello Zone Channels.

"It bolsters our primetime schedule with another favourite UK series that viewers can enjoy from the very beginning - following the ever popular Mile High, Cutting It, Clocking Off and Playing the Field - and launches our new Brit primetime double bills from April 10. We're confident this gripping drama will resonate with our viewers."

Waterloo Road's first series - initially shown in 2006 - starred Jason Merrells, Jamie Glover, Angela Griffith, Jill Halfpenny and Denise Welch, who have since left the drama. 

Philip Martin Brown and Jason Done have appeared in the show since it began.

Waterloo Road is currently airing its eighth series on BBC One on Thursdays at 8pm.

----------


## Katy

Series 1 was the best!!

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road bad boy Barry Barry pushes science teacher Sian Diamond to breaking point in tonight's episode (February 28), which leads to her slapping him in a moment of anger.

Sian lashes out at Barry after he goes to great efforts to humiliate her, stealing a piece of her underwear from her home and showing it to a class full of pupils.

The incident leads to Sian's departure from Waterloo Road as actress Jaye Jacobs bows out from the BBC drama.

We recently caught up with Carl Au, who plays Barry, to hear his thoughts on his character's vengeful actions.

How easy has it been to settle into Waterloo Road?
"Well, when you look at the Barry family, we've been brought in as very bold characters. The writers have not shied away from us all being very individual and loud. Because of that, we've just had to take it by the horns and go with it. We jumped in at the deep end when we first joined Waterloo Road.

"With the characters being as outrageous as they are, I think we had to come into the show with quite a fearless attitude, because that's what the Barrys are like. They're not afraid of anything when it comes to status and competition. 

"All of the other cast members were lovely and it's great to work in such a welcoming environment, because then as an actor you feel that you have a lot of safety and security to grow. There's nobody here who hasn't made us feel welcome, and Greenock - where we film the show - is so lovely and picturesque."

Are you pleased with the fan reaction to the Barrys?
"I definitely am. To be honest, I was quite overwhelmed at first. When you play a bad boy on a show, it could go two ways - people could hate him or they could like him. But I think even the people who hate Barry still love to watch him. Even though they might hate his behaviour and the situations he gets himself into, they're still going to tune in each week. I've had a lot of comments from fans and supporters of the show who've said that they can't wait see what the Barry family get up to next.

"I'm very passionate about the Barry family and I think it's something that Liverpool should be proud of - that three actors chosen from Liverpool have joined such a well-known show. We're doing what we do best and everyone has taken to us really well. I'm really pleased."

Have you felt any pressure when it comes to how your home city is represented on screen?
"Not at all, really, to be honest. I'm an actor and essentially when you're working on a drama, everything has to be heightened to a degree to provide a level of entertainment. I think that's what the Barry family provide. There'll always be a bit of pressure on yourself to do a good job and commit to the vision that the writers have for the show, and I think we have done that.

"We're all very proud of where we're from, but it's important to remember that we're representing a fictional family - it's not representing anyone specific in Liverpool. Everything we get to do, as outrageous as it is, is purely the Barrys - it's not anyone else!"

Do you see Barry as just a bad character, or is it more complex than that?
"I think it's very complex. There's always reasons for his actions. He won't just go and be a bully for nothing - there's always reasons for it. It's partly down to him trying to make a stand in this new school that he's come into. The Barrys have a massive reputation, so they have a name that they want to live up to. 

"I think Barry has always got his guard up. He's very complex and it takes a lot to break down those barriers. Nobody has managed to do it yet, and I think it's going to take someone specific to be able to do that.

"With Barry's father being away in prison, that provides more reasons for his behaviour. I did a lot of research on this character before playing him. I read a lot of books and online articles, looking at kids' behaviour when they are fatherless. It's such a huge thing and it really does take a toll on a kid. Barry has developed a swagger and an intimidating persona, but maybe it's to disguise his underlying fears, resentments and anxieties. He could apply himself at school, but he chooses not to."

Why is Barry pushing the boundaries with the teachers so much? 
"Barry's power and status comes from his connection to his family, his dad and his dad's mates. As far as he's concerned, that's way more powerful than any one of those teachers at Waterloo Road. That's why he comes in with so much swagger - he's not frightened or threatened by anyone. Barry is capable of so much - he doesn't quite know himself how much he's capable of. 

"That can be very dangerous, especially in this week's episode. We start to see a real twisted nature to Barry. But he is very complex, and I'd love to have more opportunities to show that to the viewers. There are some people who'll think that he's just a bully, but it'd be good to explore the reasons for that and see those unfold. 

"Barry is presented with a lot of situations where he maybe has to choose between what's right or wrong, and I think that's going to be interesting for people to watch. Again, it shows another side to him."

Why does Barry have such a vendetta against Sian at the moment?
"Their relationship has been established for some time now. Nikki Boston's approach to Barry wasn't the best for him with her commanding attitude. However, him being put with Sian seemed like a positive move, as she's the only female teacher in the school who he can talk to on a more mature level. Barry sees that and respects it, so it allows him to put a bit of a guard down. He also finds Sian attractive to a degree, because she's strong and she doesn't take any messing around.

"I think Barry genuinely liked Sian, up until the point that she poked her nose into the family's business with regards to Kacey's identity issues. Sian thinking that she knows Barry's sister better than he does is something he will not stand for. No matter who it is, he will go all-out to bring that person down and destroy them."

How do things progress between Barry and Sian in this week's episode?
"Barry pushes the boundaries and you'll see how far he'll go. He breaks into Sian's house, steals some of her underwear and finds a personal photo of her with Michael, which he knows he can use against her. Barry wants to humiliate Sian in front of the whole school and get rid of her, and he does so. 

"It gets to the point where Sian calls him into her classroom, but he knows he has a piece of her underwear and he's waiting for the right moment to reveal it. When he shows it to the rest of the class, that's when Sian slaps him - and Barry is genuinely surprised by that. 

"Sian's nature has been so different to the way the other teachers act, so when she loses control, that's as shocking to her as it is to Barry. That's why she ultimately makes the decision to leave Waterloo Road. Even after the slap, Barry plots how to turn it to his advantage, and he tries to turn the whole school against Sian. He knows that what Sian has done is not allowed and that the teachers don't have a leg to stand on."

What was this story like to film?
"I've absolutely loved playing it. Jaye is such a lovely person and the minute we did our first scenes together, we got along so well. It's great to work with someone like her. We had shared interests, as we trained at the same school and we had similar tastes in music. 

"We both sing, so in between takes when we were tackling serious content, she'd suddenly say, 'Carl, let's do a duet together, to keep it light-hearted!' But then the minute we needed to get back into the game, we'd both be on the ball. I couldn't have asked for anything more from Jaye - I think she's a wonderful person."

Did Jaye have to slap you for real, or was it all staged?
"Well, when we rehearsed that scene, there had to be a level of me winding Jaye up. I had to go to extremities for her to step out of her self-control. In the rehearsals leading up to it, we just went with it and Jaye came up to me and gave me the biggest hug. She said, 'Thank you so much - I didn't know you were going to play it like this, but I found myself as Jaye getting really wound up by you!' That's what she wanted, so she was chuffed. 

"When it came to the slap, we'd rehearsed it over and over with the fight guy, but with the first take, Jaye slapped me by accident! That was quite shocking for her, because she'd allowed herself to go to that extreme place, which I thought was wonderful. I gave her a hug afterwards as it was great to be so genuinely shocked and surprised by what she'd done. But I don't know yet if they've used that footage in the episode!"

Do you think Barry will ever accept Kacey's desire to live life as a boy?
"At the minute, I'd genuinely say no. Barry and Kacey have built up such a strong relationship since she was little. Kacey has always spent a lot of time with Barry, and they'd play football together at home which is why she's so natural at it.

"What's interesting in the episodes dealing with the gender issues is that Barry realises he doesn't know the person he grew up with. That's quite shocking for him. People might take it at face value and think Barry is just being mean, but he's as confused as she is. 

"As much as I would like Barry to accept Kacey, I think it's important to show that he doesn't. There are still people today who find it hard to adjust to things like this. As Carl, I think, 'Whatever, enjoy yourself and be happy - that's all I care about'. But as Barry, it's important to represent the other side that still exists.

"Barry will take time and Kacey fears that he doesn't love her anymore. He does, but he doesn't know how to show it. It'll be really interesting to see how the viewers react to that. We're a drama so hopefully people will be talking about it, as that's the point of the show.

----------


## JustJodi

The kid playing Barry over used the word COMPLEX  LOL

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road actress Kirstie Steele has predicted that her character Imogen Stewart's secret wedding will cause a stir.

Imogen ties the knot with boyfriend Connor Mulgrew (Shane O'Meara) in next week's episode, but they keep their families in the dark and only invite friends to the ceremony.



Steele told Inside Soap of the couple's decision: "It'll be a bit of a shocker for the parents! I imagine they'll be more upset than anything. [Connor's mother] Christine knew they were engaged, obviously, but the fact that they've kept the wedding a secret and gone behind everyone's backs is bound to hurt.

"I know that's how my own mum would feel about it! But it's going to be a while before the truth comes out."


Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Connor and Imogen's wedding day


She added: "Neither Connor nor Imogen imagined they'd get married this fast - but if you love someone, you love them. There have been plenty of ups and downs along the way, but their feelings have never gone away. 

"After all they've been through, they just decide to go for it. They live for the day.

"Whatever happens next, Imogen is convinced she and Connor will be together forever. They'll be tested along the way, of course - but their strongest asset is that they're best friends."

Waterloo Road airs the wedding scenes next Thursday (March 7) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Katy

Aww. How very original. Not done tjat storyline before. Oh wait let me see...Remember Chlo and Donte anyone!!

----------

Perdita (01-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road couple Connor Mulgrew and Imogen Stewart make the ultimate commitment to each other in tonight's episode (March 7) as they tie the knot in secret.

Connor and Imogen (Kirstie Steele) exchange their vows in an emotional ceremony witnessed by just a handful of their school friends, but their parents are completely in the dark over what's going on.

We recently caught up with Shane O'Meara, who plays Connor, to hear all the gossip about the pair's big day.

Why are Connor and Imogen getting married at such a young age?
"Well, they've been through so much together and their relationship has been very intense. If a new viewer tuned in now and saw two 17-year-olds getting married, they'd probably think Connor and Imogen are too young and it's too early. But hopefully the regular viewers will see that it's the next step for them. 

"Getting married is a big deal, but because it's Connor and Imogen, it's justified. It's not just some childish infatuation - they are genuinely in love. It's not about showing anyone else or having a big, white wedding - it's about showing it to each other."

Connor doesn't tell his mum Christine about the wedding, but is there a part of him that would like her to be there?
"I think there is. The wedding plans happen so quickly and the reason they don't tell their parents is they've been through so much together, and it's usually outside forces that are trying to pull them apart! The reason they're keeping it quiet is in fear of their plans being ruined.

"Connor and Imogen aren't keeping quiet out of any malice towards their parents, it's just that they're focused on getting married and they're going to deal with the consequences later."

Where do they get married?
"We filmed the wedding in the City Chambers in Glasgow, so the venue is incredible. There's lots of marble, big pillars and it's a really nice setting. There's only a handful of people there, though. Kevin is Connor's best man, Imogen brings in Dynasty, and Rhiannon ends up there too. 

"Imogen's wearing a dress and Connor is wearing a suit, but apart from that, it's all quite plain. Plus, the others are in their school uniforms, taking pictures on their camera phones! But it is still very romantic, even though it's all so quiet and secret."

The wedding presents a dilemma for Connor, as it's taking place at the exact same time that Christine wants them to go on holiday to Paris. How does Connor feel about that?
"Connor is completely torn and he feels really guilty. Because Christine is sober now, she's on the same page as Connor. She's being a good mum and they're at a good place. 

"Christine mentions wanting to go to Paris, but Connor has obviously already decided to marry Imogen. It adds some more guilt to the situation, but because it all happens so quickly, Connor pushes that to the back of his mind. He's got so much to think about with all of the wedding arrangements."

We've heard that Connor gives his wedding vows in sign language.
"Yeah, that's a romantic thing that Connor decides to do for Imogen, to show that he's putting the effort in. He basically signs his vows over to her and she's not expecting it. It's a very romantic, sweet moment. 

"I've seen some of the wedding in the edit, and there's a look of delight on Imogen's face when she sees the effort that he's put in. I had a woman come in and teach me the sign language for my vows, and I actually picked it up quite quickly."

What was the filming day for the wedding like?
"It was one day filming straight through for the wedding and the vows, and it was fun for us. It's always great to be out of our uniforms and wearing something else. It's also a change of scenery when you're away from the school.

"Everything ran quite smoothly during the filming, although I was about 5 minutes late for my pick-up for the wedding scenes, so they all had a bit of a joke that I was getting cold feet!"

How would Christine react if she knew about the wedding?
"Christine would definitely try and talk Connor out of it. She's in that place now where she's looking out for Connor, and he is her focus. She definitely would try to make him see sense, even though it wouldn't make a difference. 

"I don't think anyone really realises how much Connor and Imogen mean to each other. They just see two 17-year-olds in school uniforms infatuated with each other. But they are in love, they'd even get married in a shed if they had to."

The show takes a break after tonight, so what can we expect from Connor and Imogen in the next block of 10 episodes? Will there be more drama for them?
"There's always more drama! The two of them are happy as a couple at that point. If it's just them two alone, they're happy and perfect. But they are Waterloo Road's star-crossed lovers, so there's always going to be external forces trying to pull them apart. There's definitely more of that to come. 

"Dynasty's ex-boyfriend joins the show too, and Connor finds himself in a situation with him, so that's coming up too."

What's been the best part of joining Waterloo Road and playing Connor?
"Probably the people that I've worked with, especially the younger cast. Because we work so closely together and live together too, we're with each other all the time. We form really strong friendships. I know when I'm finished on Waterloo Road, I'm still going to be in contact with these people. I also love Laurie Brett, who plays Christine, to pieces and we get on great. 

"As far as Connor goes, I've been really lucky because he's so complex and that's the type of character that I like to tackle. There's so much material to get my teeth into, so I've been blessed with the character."

What kind of a reaction have you seen to Connor?
"It's really nice and the fans are all really supportive. Myself and Kirstie's characters seem to have been received well, and the viewers give us good feedback. Hearing their reaction is great. I think the majority of people have taken a shine to Connor and Imogen, so we're lucky with that."

Waterloo Road is on a filming break at the moment, so are you keeping busy or resting?
"A bit of both, really. I've been back with the family over the past few weeks and catching up with some much-needed sleep. But after a while, you do start to get bored and looking for something to do. I'm keeping myself relatively busy, but I'll probably be bored out of my mind soon!

----------


## Perdita

Already posted #179

----------


## alan45

> Already posted #179



I suggest you actually read my post and not just look at the pictures. Mine is actually an interview with the actor who plays Connor whereas yours is just an article from the Daily Star

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road star Kirstie Steele has admitted that she has no plans to head down the aisle like her character Imogen Stewart, describing herself as too young for marriage.

Imogen tied the knot with Connor Mulgrew in tonight's episode of the BBC One drama (March 7), while in real life, Steele is in a long-term relationship with boyfriend Tom.

The 21-year-old actress told the Daily Record: "I wouldn't think about getting married myself yet, and I think my dad would be quite happy to read that. I'm just at the start of my career and focused, so there's quite a lot to do before that.

"My boyfriend Tom wouldn't be too happy if I said I was intending that either. I've been with him for four years in September, but he'd have a heart attack if he read that."

Imogen and Connor's big day follows a turbulent time for the pair, who fell for each other at the start of series eight.

Discussing the wedding scenes, Steele added: "I absolutely loved it and was really excited about the lead-up to it. I thought it was a bit like a real wedding would be, because I had a dress fitting and my hair and make-up trials as well.

"The original wedding dress we ordered didn't arrive in time, but the wardrobe department soon put one together and it fitted so well. I was starting to get nervous as we learned the vows together

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Christine Mulgrew is heading for a surprise promotion in an upcoming storyline.

Christine, played by former EastEnders star Laurie Brett, takes over as Waterloo Road's headteacher in episodes airing later this year.

The news was revealed online after a fan visited the Waterloo Road set in Greenock, Scotland and spotted that Christine is now named as Head on the school's sign.

Viewers have now been left to wonder why existing headteacher Michael Byrne, played by Alec Newman, will be replaced in the storyline.

Speaking to Digital Spy, a Waterloo Road spokesperson kept tight-lipped over whether the arrangement is temporary or permanent.

The representative said: "In the next series, Michael's position as Head is questioned, and a couple of our well known characters do step into the breach. But whether this is for the short or long term, we really don't want to say."

English teacher Christine got off to a rocky start at the school as she struggled with an alcohol problem. However, she has since attempted to stay sober for the sake of her son Connor (Shane O'Meara).

Waterloo Road's latest block of ten episodes finishes this evening (March 7), but the show will be back on screen in the spring.

----------


## Katy

Poor grantley!! What a sad episode to finish the series off.

----------

JustJodi (08-03-2013), Perdita (08-03-2013)

----------


## JustJodi

* I felt so bad for Jodie  but I am glad she went to sit her exams ...Hmmm Niki was about to kiss Loren ( sp)  seems to me that all the original characters are leaving but Tom ????*

----------


## Perdita

Philip Martin Brown has announced his departure from Waterloo Road.

The actor has played fan favourite Grantly Budgen since the BBC One drama began in 2006.

He tweeted earlier this evening (March 11): "Grantly's final scenes will be shot at the end of May."

Brown told Digital Spy last year that he had no idea the show would be such a success, explaining that he is proud of its family appeal.

"I thought there was probably two series in it," he said. "I never had any idea that it would go on for so long. I think what happens is that families sit down and watch it together, which is lovely, because there are very few shows like that now.

"Even if a child or teenager loses interest in the show, then there's always an 8-year-old who is just getting interested in it. So where one drops out, another one takes over."

On his favourite storyline, he added: "There was a girl with Asperger's syndrome called Karla back in series three, who Grantly really didn't like.

"I was the villain of the piece in that story and a bit of a monster, because I had a real go at her. I enjoyed that storyline."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road bosses have released a statement confirming Philip Martin Brown's upcoming departure from the show.

The actor last night (March 11) announced on Twitter that he would be bowing out as fan favourite Grantly Budgen, though he later deleted the messages.


Brian Park, executive producer of Waterloo Road's production company Shed, told Digital Spy this afternoon (March 12): "Philip Martin Brown has played the irascible but loveable Grantly Budgen on our screens on Waterloo Road for eight years. Inevitably there comes a time when any actor wants to pursue pastures new. 

"Philip has some very exciting storylines in the pipeline and will leave the show with a blockbusting climax that will serve one of the series' best loved characters well. We wish Philip the very best from everyone on Waterloo Road." 

Brown is expected to film his final scenes as Grantly at the end of May.

The strict English teacher has been part of Waterloo Road since its launch in 2006.

----------


## Katy

Aww there really is one of the old crowd left when grantley goes. Only Tom. 

The old ones were definitely the best, izzy, lorna, steph, jack, etc etc

----------


## Katy

Aww there really is one of the old crowd left when grantley goes. Only Tom. 

The old ones were definitely the best, izzy, lorna, steph, jack, etc etc

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Laurie Brett has admitted that she doesn't want her character Christine Mulgrew to stay sober.

This year's episodes of the BBC One drama have seen the troubled alcoholic trying to turn her life around for the sake of her teaching career and son Connor (Shane O'Meara).

However, in an interview with the Daily Record, Brett confessed that she finds Christine's drunken scenes much more interesting to play.

Brett explained: "Christine is just beginning to recover from alcoholism after revealing that her son was the product of rape and she is just rebuilding her life, but I hope she falls back off the wagon. I think it's just better fun."

She continued: "Christine is a vile drunk so it'll be interesting for her to get drunk again. I would prefer she wasn't sober because it's far more exciting for me to go to work and play at Christine being a nutter and kind of weird."

Brett, who joined Waterloo Road after bowing out as Jane Beale in EastEnders, added that she has no plans to follow in the footsteps of other soap stars by trying to crack America.

She said: "I'm not skinny enough, not young enough and not beautiful enough. Harsh maybe, but very true. I think if you are established over there in your 20s you can possibly grow older, but not many people have gone there to do it later on.

"Ashley Jensen did, but I don't know. Tim Burton told me he enjoyed my work at the Baftas in 2010 and I couldn't say anything apart from, 'I love you, too'. I'm not chomping at the bit to do it. I think I'd find it quite intimidating."

Waterloo Road returns for a new run of episodes later in the spring.

----------


## Perdita

bosses have today (April 10) confirmed that original character Tom Clarkson is leaving the show.

Jason Done, who played the schoolteacher, has already filmed his final scenes after seven years in the role.

Tom will feature in the next block of ten episodes, which are due to air later in the spring, and show chiefs are promising a memorable exit for the fan favourite.

Waterloo Road's executive producer Cameron Roach told Digital Spy today: "We will be sorry to see Tom Clarkson leave Waterloo Road, but we promise a finale that can't be missed, in order that we send this much-loved character off in style. 

"We wish Jason all the best for the future and thank him wholeheartedly for the energy and commitment he has given the role. He has been a big part of the Waterloo Road story."

Done added: "A massive thank you to everyone who's been involved in the making of Waterloo Road. I'm very proud of what we have achieved and the laughter we have shared."

Meanwhile, Alec Newman and Daniela Denby-Ashe have also left their respective roles as headteacher Michael Byrne and businesswoman Lorraine Donnegan.

Brian Park, managing director of Waterloo Road's production company Shed Productions, told Digital Spy: "Jason, Alec and Daniela all feature significantly in the next series and their departures will have all Waterloo Roaders on the edge of their seats."

----------

JustJodi (10-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

2nd May 2013


Lula disapproves when new Waterloo Road pupil Fergal tempts Harley to behave dangerously out of character; Lorraine makes a surprise announcement; and Grantly struggles to keep his illness under wraps.
Newcomer Fergal is reminded by his mother, Teresa, that Waterloo Road is their last chance. Ignoring her warnings, Fergal heads off to school where Barry catches him taking drugs in the toilets. Seizing an opportunity, Barry coerces Fergal into a dodgy deal, supplying drugs to the school.

Fergal wastes no time in getting to work, offering to sell Harley some pills. A horrified Lula tries to stop him but Harley is sick of being treated like a child and rebels, taking the drugs â with disastrous consequences.

When Fergalâs drug-dealing is exposed, Michael invites Teresa to school for a showdown and itâs not long before Nikki unravels their family secret.

Elsewhere, Grantly and Maggie struggle to come to terms with the news that his kidney failure means heâll need a transplant.

Grantly is determined to keep his condition private from the rest of the school but Maggie canât hide her true feelings. And when her hopes of donating a kidney to her husband are dashed, Maggie canât stay quiet any longer.

Michael and the staff are shocked by Lorraineâs announcement sheâs appointed Nikki as the new deputy head without consultation. Michael confronts Lorraine but she quickly reminds him itâs her school and she can do what she likes.

Lorraine confides in Nikki that Waterloo Road faces dramatic budget cuts to stay open. Nikki offers her heartfelt support and it appears thereâs a growing affection between the two women.

----------


## Perdita

River City star Caitlin Gillespie has said she is excited to be joining Waterloo Road.

It was announced yesterday that Gillespie - best known for playing Bob O'Hara's stepdaughter Christina in the Scotland soap - has joined the BBC drama. 


Â© BBC
Caitlin Gillespie


She has already started filming scenes as schoolgirl Lisa Brown, who arrives with twin brother Lenny and 18-year-old sibling Larry.

Speaking toThe Scottish Sun, Gillespie said: "I remember when I first heard Waterloo Road was coming up here, I was really excited. That's when I started watching the show.

"I thought about how good it was for Scotland and young people like me that this massive show would now be on our doorstep.

"It's mad to think I'm part of it now. The fact the programme goes out UK-wide is such a big thing for me."

Talking about landing her new role, she said: "It's been absolutely crazy and everything just happened so quickly.There's been no time for it to sink in.

"I was just going about my business and the next thing I'd had a phone call and was on my way to the set for a read-through. On my way there I was in my car speaking to myself. I couldn't believe it was all happening. My heart was beating so fast."

Gillespie admitted that her Waterloo Road character is completely different to Christina, who she has played since 2011.

"Lisa is a feisty, headstrong girl, whereas Christina is just a lovely person. She's nowhere near as fierce and tough as Lisa, and viewers can expect to see a fair bit of drama from her."

----------


## Katy

The old cast will all be gone by the time series 9 is on

----------


## Perdita

Yes  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

I'm a sad case and as I've time to kill whilst I've been doing my job applications I have been watching the DVDs of the early ones. A currently up to series 3 and jack has just left. They really were good back then the characters and storylines

----------

Perdita (12-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

9th May 2013


Maggieâs patience is put to the test when Rhiannon goes off the rails; Sonya sets about recruiting a school handyman; and Connor is bullied into a dodgy deal by Barry.
Rhiannon arrives at the schoolhouse barely hiding the fact sheâs stayed out all night. She claims she was working at the takeaway with friend Naz. Unimpressed, Maggie heads over to the takeaway but receives short shrift from Nazâs father, Usman - if Rhiannon working there is a problem, sheâs fired.

At school, Rhiannon attempts to impress, telling Dynasty and Imogen she slept with Naz, but is overheard by a furious Maggie. A heated confrontation follows and Maggie reveals she got Rhiannon sacked from her takeaway job.

Seeking revenge, Rhiannon sneaks into Maggie kitchen and steals the spreadsheet for the Waterloo Road catering tender â giving it to Naz, allowing Usman to have the business upperhand.

Itâs all too much for Maggie who begins to crack under the pressure. It takes a few wise words from Grantly to make Rhiannon see sense but it could be too little, too late.

Elsewhere, when Audreyâs friend Ndale comes in to fix her classroom blinds, Sonya spots an opportunity to hire him as the schoolâs handyman.

Now living with Michael, Connor is dismayed to learn Imogen wonât be allowed to stay over. Determined to find some way to be alone with his wife, Connor talks to Kevin about buying a car.

Barry overhears their conversation and offers to lend Connor the money for a van. Connor refuses but itâs clear Barry isnât about to take no for an answer.

----------


## Perdita

16th May 2013


Dynasty’s world is turned upside down with the arrival of her criminal ex-boyfriend, Steve-O Malone, who wants a new start with her. Trouble is, she has eyes for someone else. Maggie is forced to return to work after Lorraine lacks compassion; and while Audrey fights to keep her job, Tom makes a life-changing decision of his own.
Dynasty is determined to win the school chess tournament, to prove she’s not just a pretty face, and wipe the smug smile off Kevin’s face, but she’s sidewiped when ex-boyfriend Steve-O turns up at Waterloo Road. After a stint in prison, he’s going straight and wants to make a fresh start with Dynasty in Liverpool.

Steve-O’s charm offensive works and Dynasty decides to drop out of school. Her friends are shocked but Kevin shows little reaction to the news, which hurts Dynasty. Tom tries to make his promising student see sense but she’s resolute – she’s leaving school. That is, until she discovers Steve-O isn’t quite the changed man he claims to be.

And when Dynasty turns her affections towards Kevin, she unwittingly puts the schoolboy in serious danger with a jilted and embittered Steve-O.

Elsewhere, there’s uproar in the staff room after Michael and Lorraine announce the cuts they need to keep the school open, leaving Audrey fighting for her future at Waterloo Road.

As Grantly lies in a coma, Lorraine insists that Maggie returns to work – she can’t afford to have two members of staff off indefinitely. But there’s light at the end of the tunnel for a distraught Maggie after Tom makes a life-changing decision.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road star Melanie Hill has said that she wants to stay with the soap for as long as possible. 

The Maggie Croft actress's on-screen partner Philip Martin Brown has confirmed that he is leaving the programme later this year, and Tom Clarkson actor Jason Done is also to depart, but Hill insists that she has no intention of following suit.



Discussing the soap's move from Rochdale to Greenock, she told the Daily Record: "At first it was a shock, knowing that the programme was coming up here. I was going back to London every weekend, always travelling.

"But now I'm so happy here. I love Glasgow, and I want to stay with the show as long as I can really. I love it here."

She added: "I'm from the north-east, don't forget, so all my family are just two hours away. We are in amazing flats by the Clyde, they look after us really well and everyone's together. It feels like we're on holiday. My boyfriend [When Saturday Comes writer Jimmy Daly] has moved up too.

"I don't go back now. We go all over Scotland. We were in Oban recently, we drove all the way down the coast from there and it was brilliant. So I am in my element. And I'm getting paid. I'm not desperate to go back, to be honest."

Hill was also asked whether she based Maggie on any dinner ladies she has known in real life, with the actress explaining: "I knew a few women who were dinner ladies. They're much the same, they have that nurturing sense, the desire to look after children, feed them. But my character moves from the kitchen into teaching life-skills this series.

"I like to think I'm like that in real life. My kids are in their 20s now but all their mates would come to mine, which was a compliment. It also meant I knew where they all were."

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road star Shane O'Meara has admitted that he gets lots of female attention since joining the show.

The actor, who plays Connor Mulgrew in the BBC One drama, explained that he often has to deal with jealous boyfriends when girls stop him for pictures.

"I've been on some nights out with my brothers and girls have asked for a picture and that's caused a problem," O'Meara told The Sun.

"There might be a boyfriend there that says, 'Why are you getting a picture with my girlfriend?'. You'll be out sometimes and someone will just cause trouble just because they recognise you.

"But this kind of thing is easy to cope with because it's few and far between. It's minuscule compared to the good stuff and the nice compliments you get through this job so you overlook it completely.

"It's flattering and a bit weird at the same time. I can be a bit shy about that kind of thing. In a way it's fun and exciting though."

Waterloo Road returns to BBC One on Thursday at 8pm.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road favourite Grantly Budgen has a tough time ahead in the new series as he is told that he will need a transplant after suffering kidney failure.

Tonight's episode (May 2) sees Grantly desperately trying to hide the news from his colleagues at the school, while his wife Maggie (Melanie Hill) is deeply concerned over what the future might hold.

We recently caught up with Philip Martin Brown, who plays Grantly, to hear his thoughts on the emotional storyline.

How did you feel about taking on this storyline?
"It was daunting in terms of this being a painful issue for older people, so I really wanted to do it justice and not take it flippantly. I approached the storyline by making sure that I did some research. I spoke to a very helpful lady who'd been in a similar situation and had been lucky enough to find a donor. At this point, I should encourage everyone to carry donor cards."

Has the story been a challenge to explore?
"Yes, definitely. You can't help but be touched by the pain and the suffering that people go through on a daily basis when they wake up, have to be hooked up to a machine and they're not able to do the things that they took for granted a short time ago."

Did anything surprise you when you did the research?
"I was actually surprised at how easy it is to get kidney failure. All that needs to happen is that you go without blood pressure checks. If you have high blood pressure that is untreated, this can lead to kidney failure."

How are things going for Grantly when we see him again tonight?
"Grantly is told in no uncertain terms that he needs a new kidney, so then the search is on to find someone suitable. Maggie is at her wits' end, but Grantly takes it in his stride in a strange kind of way. He's not an over-emotional type of person, but as for Maggieâ¦ well, they say opposites attract!"

In tonight's episode, Grantly is keen to keep his condition a secret from the other teachers and the pupils. Why is that?
"It's because Grantly is a very proud individual. His attitude is always that his personal life should be kept private, and his public life as a teacher should be completely separate from that. 

"It was the same scenario when he was with Fleur and she had Alzheimer's. Grantly kept that very much a secret for a long time. He also had a gambling problem at one point and ended up selling all the furniture in his house. Fleur was living upstairs in her bedroom and didn't get out of bed, so she didn't know that he was selling the furniture to pay his gambling debts. So once again, we're seeing Grantly keeping a secret."

Do you prefer these serious storylines or Grantly's comedy?
"I really like the mixture that I get - it's great to have variety. Variety is the spice of life! I never know quite what they're going to throw at Grantly next. It could be anything from breakdancing to a very serious health story like this one."

Does Grantly fear the worst in this situation, or is he hoping for the best?
"He's definitely hoping for the best. He remains optimistic, but the thought that he could die from this crosses his mind from time to time. With Maggie, she's fearing the worst all the way through, even though she's trying to stay optimistic. The way both characters react is quite opposite."

Could this bring the two of them closer together or tear them apart?
"You're never quite sure, I think it's fair to say that much! I'd like to keep people guessing on that one. I don't want to give too much away on where the storyline is heading, because one of the great things about the show is the surprise factor. With the storylines we have, you can be laughing one minute and crying the next!"

Will Grantly struggle with having to take time off from the day job?
"Definitely - it's like a red hot poker up his jacksie! Grantly does love teaching, contrary to popular opinion. You'd never think it, but he actually is very fond of the kids and he wants to be back at the school."

It's inevitable that the kids at the schoolhouse will find out what's going on. Will Grantly struggle with that, or will they rally round him?
"Both! They will rally round him - and he'll struggle with it!"

We've now seen 20 episodes of Waterloo Road in the new Scottish school. Do you think the fans have adjusted to the change?
"Yes, I think the show has benefited from the move to Scotland. I think it was probably a shock for the viewers to begin with, but now they've accepted it and they've rolled with it. I think they now enjoy it just as much as when it was in Rochdale

----------


## Perdita

23rd May 2013


Sonya has a day from hell which sees her dumped by Ndale and hospitalising Rhiannon; Lorraine and Nikki reach a crossroads in their relationship; Steve-O tightens his grip on Connor and Kevin; and an ex-pupil makes a surprise return to Waterloo Road.
On their motherâs birthday, Sonya is all out to prove sheâs as much of a success as sister Lorraine. Rhiannon encourages Sonya to follow her beautician dreams and sell beauty products to the pupils. But the beauty business quickly goes awry after Rhiannon has a bad reaction to Sonyaâs tanning injection and is rushed to hospital.

To make matters worse, Sonya has an argument with Lorraine and is dumped by Ndale who tells her their one night stand was a mistake â his heart belongs to Audrey.

Sonya goes to the care home to visit her mother Maureen who has dementia. Itâs heartbreaking for Sonya as her mother fails to recognise her, confusing her with Lorraine. Distraught, Sonya returns to school and makes a shock announcement.

Meanwhile, Lorraine puts business before pleasure and calls time on her relationship with Nikki after growing convinced itâs interfering with work. Steve-Oâs reign of terror continues as he takes on Connorâs debt to Barry Barry before warning Kevin to stay away from Dynasty.

Tom explores the risks involved in donating a kidney to Grantly and is shocked when Josh makes a surprise return to Waterloo Road. Tom struggles to tell Josh his donation plans but heâs not the only one hiding a secret.

And thereâs love in the air as Ndale makes a surprise proposal to a delighted Audrey.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Alec Newman has revealed that the show will "always hold a special place" in his heart.

The actor - who joined the series in 2011 as head teacher Michael Byrne - will leave the show at the end of the current series.

Newman told The Daily Record that his "life has changed considerably" since joining the long-running BBC series.

Newman will depart alongside original cast members Tom Clarkson (Jason Done) and Grantly Budgen (Philip Martin Brown).

He said: "My life has changed considerably and Waterloo Road will always hold a special place in my heart. It has been a huge thing for me.

"In fact, meeting my future wife and the whole homecoming element will probably have a much longer-lasting effect than anything connected to the work.

"I am grateful to everybody involved for allowing me to be a part of such a gigantic piece of television. That's not flattery - anything nowadays which gets three or four million viewers is a big deal."

Newman joined the show when it was filmed in Rochdale and was a part of the series during its move across the border into Scotland.

The 38-year-old said the move allowed him to rediscover the place he spent his youth.

"I was not aware the show was coming to Scotland. When I joined, we were based in Rochdale and living in Manchester.

"Most of my youth was not spent in Scotland, albeit with an exclusively Glaswegian family. I feel like I have properly discovered where I come from and joined up all the dots. I will always be grateful to Waterloo Road for allowing me to do that," the actor added.

Newman said that Michael has been a "superb character to play" and will leave in a fashion "consistent with the way he arrived".

He revealed: "The way he leaves makes it easy to imagine him existing somewhere else outside the show.

"It's not an unsensational exit but, in keeping with the character, it's more about logistics and personality clashes than car crashes or him turning out to be a prostitute or a spy for MI6."

Waterloo Road continues on Thursday (May 9) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Katy

Even though its not as good as it was in the beginning, I am enjoying this latest series I watched after a bit of a break and the scenes with grantley err just great.

----------


## moonstorm

30 May

Steve-O continues his reign of terror over Connor and Kevin, forcing Dynasty into a shock decision; Christine contemplates moving on from Waterloo Road; and Lula makes an unlikely ally in the shape of new science teacher, Esther Fairclough.

Kevin and Dynasty’s joy at being alone together is short-lived when they discover Steve-O has broken into their flat. Back at school, Steve-O ups the ante on Connor when he defaults on his loan. Backed into a corner, Connor is forced to hand over his house keys and when Steve-O finds his secret marriage certificate, he knows he has bargaining power.

Freaked out by Steve-O’s behaviour, Dynasty tries to get Barry to intervene. But he’s uncharacteristically fearful and urges Dynasty to dump Kevin if she wants to protect him. 

With Barry’s advice ringing in her ears, Dynasty calls an end to her relationship with Kevin. She tells Steve-O the news, hoping he’ll back off but he sees through her charade and tricks her into being alone with him – with terrifying consequences. 

Elsewhere, Christine faces a tough interview panel for a position at Havelock High, but on her return to Waterloo Road is made an offer she can’t refuse by Michael.

Lula finds a kindred spirit in new science teacher Esther, bonding over their hatred of animal testing. But when Lula takes matters into her own hands, it appears this may be a dangerous alliance.

Audrey and Ndale announce their engagement but Sonya is in no mood to share their good news; and Maggie faces renewed hope as Grantly shows signs of waking from his coma.

----------


## moonstorm

30 May

Steve-O continues his reign of terror over Connor and Kevin, forcing Dynasty into a shock decision; Christine contemplates moving on from Waterloo Road; and Lula makes an unlikely ally in the shape of new science teacher, Esther Fairclough.

Kevin and Dynastyâs joy at being alone together is short-lived when they discover Steve-O has broken into their flat. Back at school, Steve-O ups the ante on Connor when he defaults on his loan. Backed into a corner, Connor is forced to hand over his house keys and when Steve-O finds his secret marriage certificate, he knows he has bargaining power.

Freaked out by Steve-Oâs behaviour, Dynasty tries to get Barry to intervene. But heâs uncharacteristically fearful and urges Dynasty to dump Kevin if she wants to protect him. 

With Barryâs advice ringing in her ears, Dynasty calls an end to her relationship with Kevin. She tells Steve-O the news, hoping heâll back off but he sees through her charade and tricks her into being alone with him â with terrifying consequences. 

Elsewhere, Christine faces a tough interview panel for a position at Havelock High, but on her return to Waterloo Road is made an offer she canât refuse by Michael.

Lula finds a kindred spirit in new science teacher Esther, bonding over their hatred of animal testing. But when Lula takes matters into her own hands, it appears this may be a dangerous alliance.

Audrey and Ndale announce their engagement but Sonya is in no mood to share their good news; and Maggie faces renewed hope as Grantly shows signs of waking from his coma.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Melanie Hill has said that she is delighted to be exploring a more serious storyline on the show.

The actress's character Maggie Budgen is currently concerned over the health of her husband Grantly after he was told that he needs a kidney transplant.

Speaking on ITV's Lorraine today (May 13), Hill revealed that she has found the storyline refreshing after previously taking on light-hearted plots.

Hill commented: "It's been great because we've done a lot of comedy - myself and Philip Martin Brown, who plays Grantly. But this has gone a bit more serious. 

"It's about organ donation and actually it's quite topical, because apparently there's been a big push in Scotland - there's been a big campaign and apparently there's been a 74% rise in organ donations. 

"Waterloo Road's quite good at doing topical stuff. It's really interesting following the story."

She continued: "We want to make sure that we do it in a serious way and do it justice. I've had people tweeting that they've got relatives who are waiting for kidneys, and it's just making sure that we get it right."

Waterloo Road continues on Thursday (May 16) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street, EastEnders, Emmerdale and Waterloo Road all have schedule changes in the week commencing May 26.

With the Britain's Got Talent live shows returning, Corrie moves to 9pm for the week and we get one less Emmerdale episode than usual.

Elsewhere, EastEnders changes its usual schedule for the week with a change in transmission days and some earlier starts, while Waterloo Road moves from Thursday to Wednesday.

See the full changes below:

Sunday, May 26
9.00pm: Coronation Street

Monday, May 27
7.00pm: Emmerdale
9.00pm: Coronation Street
No EastEnders episode tonight.

Tuesday, May 28
7.00pm: Emmerdale
7.30pm: EastEnders
9.00pm: Coronation Street

Wednesday, May 29
7.00pm: Emmerdale
7.30pm: EastEnders
8.00pm: Waterloo Road
No Coronation Street tonight.

Thursday, May 30
7.00pm: Emmerdale
7.30pm: EastEnders
9.00pm: Coronation Street

Friday, May 31
7.00pm: Emmerdale
7.30pm: EastEnders
9.00pm: Coronation Street

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Dynasty Barry is left questioning her future at the school in tonight's episode (May 16) as her ex-boyfriend Steve-O Malone turns up following a stint in jail.

Played by former Shameless and EastEnders star Jody Latham, Steve-O tries to convince Dynasty to quit her studies and move back to Liverpool with him.

Dynasty is tempted by Steve-O's suggestion but knows that she has lots of reasons to stay at Waterloo Road, including her growing feelings for Kevin Chalk (Tommy Lawrence Knight).

Digital Spy recently caught up with Abby Mavers, who plays Dynasty, to hear what fans can expect from the storyline.

What was this storyline like to film?
"I really loved filming all of the episodes that are coming up with Dynasty and Steve-O. I think they show a different side to Dynasty, and it's really lovely to explore that. She's only really been one way so far, but now the viewers will get to see something different.

"I also really enjoyed working with Jody, as I really respect his work. I loved him in Shameless and also when he was in EastEnders - that was amazing. When I watched him in EastEnders I thought he was terrifying, so when I heard that he'd been cast, I was thrilled to bits. I couldn't think of anyone who could play the part better than he could. 

"He's a big softy as well. He looks scary, but he's not in real life!"

What is Dynasty's history with Steve-O?
"Steve-O is a family friend who's had a relationship with Dynasty in the past. He's also really good friends with Dynasty's parents, so he's got quite a close connection to the Barry family. 

"Steve-O has been to prison and he's helped Dynasty's dad out in the past, so now it's almost like she owes him something because he's been so good to the family and there's so much loyalty there."

How does Dynasty react to Steve-O's surprise reappearance?
"Dynasty has just settled herself into the school and she's working hard. When Steve-O appears all of a sudden, it's a bit of a shock to her because she doesn't really know why he's there.

"At the same time, because Dynasty is at a new school, it's exciting for her to see a familiar face. Also, Steve-O is confident, he's strong, he's handsome and he knows what he's doing. Dynasty loves having that accessory who she can show off.

"As time goes on, Dynasty does start to have some second thoughts as she's wondering whether Steve-O really has changed for the better. She's completely in two minds about what to do."

What's going through Dynasty's mind when she considers dropping out of school and moving back to Liverpool?
"Well, the life that Dynasty's family would like for her is not going to school, settling down and having kids - basically being just like her mum Carol. But Dynasty has got the brains, so the chance is there for her to get a good education and be anything she wants to be.

"The only problem is that Dynasty's family is pulling her back all the time. When Steve-O comes back, he's another person who's going to distract her, and maybe pull her down a path that she doesn't want to go down."

Tonight's episode also sees Dynasty determined to win the school chess tournament, but not everyone is convinced that she has what it takes. How does she feel about that?
"That's a little bit of a turning point, because Dynasty does have the brains but she doesn't always want to show that. But as soon as someone says that she can't do something, that's when she wants to prove them wrong. When people say that she can't play chess, her reaction is, 'Actually, I can!'"

Dynasty and Kevin start to grow a lot closer. Do you think they make a good match?
"Well, they're both stubborn and they both think that they're right all the time. They wouldn't like to admit that they like each other, but there are little twists that are pulling them together. At the same time, they hate each other - it's a love/hate relationship. It's like Ron Weasley and Hermione Granger in Harry Potter! I think they complement each other, so hopefully things will work out for them."

Steve-O will be on screen for more than one episode, so can we expect a lot of drama ahead?
"Yeah, basically he's going to turn Waterloo Road on its head! It's going to be crazy. I don't think it's something that the viewers will be expecting. I think they'll be surprised but very entertained by what's coming up."

Should Kevin be worried about Steve-O's presence?
"I think he should be, but if he stands his ground and remains as strong as he can be, hopefully he'll be okay. The episodes coming up are very unpredictable."

How about Barry? Has he met his match?
"I think Barry is a bit intimidated by Steve-O, but he's also a lot more intelligent than him. If he uses his head, he'll be alright. Barry may not be a match physically, but mentally he's capable of getting one over on Steve-O."

Another big story for the Barrys has been Kacey's transgender plot. How have you felt about being involved in that?
"I've really enjoyed that. It's been really nice working with Brogan Ellis who plays Kacey, and we also live together in real life. It's nice to have that relationship both on screen and off. 

"It's quite a serious subject because people out there do suffer from this day-to-day, so we've tried to work really hard together to get that across. It's a difficult subject but it needs to be addressed."

Has the fan reaction to the Barrys changed over time?
"I think it was a bit of a shock for the fans when we first came in. I think some people in Liverpool didn't want the family to be such a stereotype, but I know people back home who've watched it who are proud. 

"We came in with that stereotype on us, but slowly we're changing that round. I'm also getting a lot of great feedback on Twitter from the fans, so I think everyone loves the Barry family now."

You're currently filming series nine, so are you still enjoying your time on the show?
"Even more now! It just gets better and better, especially with meeting the new cast - it's just lovely. Last year I came into it and got settled, and this year it's even better. I couldn't wish for a better job."

----------


## Perdita

6th June 2013


Desperate to rid themselves of Steve-O, Kevin and Connor enlist the help of Barry with a dramatic, but dangerous, plan; Sonya gets involved in love-rival Audreyâs wedding â much to Ndaleâs horror; and Michael clashes with Lorraine, forcing him to make a decision that will change Waterloo Road forever.
Connor finds himself between a rock and a hard place when Steve-O steps up his campaign of intimidation against him and Imogen. The ex-con wants Connor to burgle a house for him and wonât take no for an answer. Meanwhile, Kevin is left reeling after discovering Steve-O forced himself on Dynasty. Determined to take revenge, Kevin hatches a plan to kill Steve-O.

A shocked Connor attempts to talk Kevin out of his dangerous plan but to no avail. Instead, the teenager turns to an unlikely ally in Barry Barry who is initially dismissive â that is until he finds out what Steve-O has done to his sister Dynasty.

As the plan spirals out of control, thereâs a dramatic stand-off between Steve-O, Kevin, Connor and Barry at the docks. But Steve-O is about to find out that thereâs no honour among thieves.

Elsewhere, Michael makes a life-changing decision after learning Lorraine plans to turn Waterloo Road into a fee-paying school. An angry confrontation follows between the headmaster and benefactor, leading Michael to resign in disgust.

Sonya finds herself acting as Audreyâs wedding planner, but Ndale is less than happy about his other woman getting involved. And when Audrey surprises Sonya by asking her to be bridesmaid, Ndale is knocked for six.

Secretly encouraged by Esther, Lula takes her animal rights campaigning to a whole new level - little realising sheâs being manipulated by the maverick science teacher.

----------


## Perdita

13th June 2013


Itâs the day of Audrey and Ndaleâs wedding but, with a jealous Sonya as bridesmaid, happily-ever-after isnât guaranteed; Michaelâs keeps his plans to save Waterloo Road secret from Christine; Lula steps up her animal-rights campaigning; and Nikkiâs first day as head teacher doesnât go quite to plan.
As they prepare for their wedding day, Ndale convinces Audrey they should move to London once theyâre married. Chief bridesmaid Sonya admits to Ndale sheâs jealous and is sent into a spin when Audrey reveals her London plans.

Enraged, Sonya writes a note revealing her affair with Ndale but he quickly flips the situation to his advantage, convincing Audrey to go ahead with the wedding. But when Sonya makes a shocking discovery about Ndale, itâs a case of 'hell hath no fury like a woman scorned'.

Elsewhere, worried about Waterloo Roadâs future in Lorraineâs hands, Michael hatches a plan to secretly meet with the council to convince them to take over the school.

But his argument is almost immediately undermined when some of the staff, led by Christine, walk out after discovering Lorraineâs plans to make the school fee-paying.

Undeterred by the strike, Lorraine enlists the help of substitute teachers. And thereâs a familiar face for Christine among the strike-breakers â modern languages teacher George Windsor, a world-weary, sardonic teacher who quickly makes an impression on Nikki - for all the wrong reasons.

Guided by Esther, Lula steps up her campaigning against Lorraineâs business investment, Nox Pharmaeuticals. And when Esther spots an opportunity to infiltrate Nox, she spurs Lulaâs activism further â regardless of the repercussions.

----------


## moonstorm

20th June


Michael returns to Waterloo Road with a last ditch attempt to stop Lorraine from making the school fee-paying; Lula’s campaign against Nox Pharmaceuticals comes to a shocking conclusion; and with the Barry family rift widening, Carol takes drastic action.

Back as headmaster, Michael hopes to convince Robert Bain at the Department of Education to take the school into Local Authority control. Upon visiting Waterloo Road, Bain is impressed with what he sees but admits he’s surprised Lorraine wants to walk away from her charitable venture. But it’s not long before Michael’s deception is uncovered by a livid Lorraine.

Michael tries to reason with her, reminding Lorraine of the school’s success stories and her own humble beginnings. But Lorraine won’t be emotionally blackmailed, and announces her fee-paying vision is going ahead.

Finally facing up to the fact Lorraine’s beaten him, Michael decides it’s time to walk away. Christine suggests they leave together but Michael drops a bombshell – he doesn’t love her anymore. 

But when Nikki delivers some harsh home truths to Lorraine, she too realises the game is up. It spells the end for Lorraine and Michael at Waterloo Road and opens the door of opportunity for Christine. 

Meanwhile, Lula’s plan to expose Nox for their animal cruelty goes awry. Fuelled by anger, she hatches a plan to attack Lorraine, but it’s Esther who finds herself caught in the hazardous crossfire. 

In a bid to get Dynasty back into the family fold, Carol decides the Barrys should air their issues on a TV chat show. Kevin is horrified but Dynasty sees it as an opportunity to shame her mother.

----------


## moonstorm

.....

----------


## alan45

Jeremy Kyle here we come

----------


## Katy

Poor dynasty, thought her and Kevin both acted really well last week

----------


## moonstorm

27 June

The Barrys prepare to air their dirty laundry on national TV, but it’s Kevin who ends up under the spotlight when an unexpected guest turns up; Christine decides to embrace her new role as Waterloo Road’s head teacher with gusto; and Maggie has a heart-breaking decision to make.

Kevin isn’t happy about the Barrys appearing on the Noble Thoughts chat show, but Dynasty is fired up, determined to show up her mother Carol in front of millions of viewers. Barry, meanwhile, spots an opportunity to take advantage of the situation, luring his classmates away from school to be in the studio audience.

Against his better judgement, Kevin goes along to support Dynasty but is horrified when host Julian Noble announces the main discussion for the day is how he’s poisoned her mind against the Barrys. 

Things go from bad to worse for Kevin after Julian reveals a surprise mystery guest in the audience – Kevin’s estranged, embittered mother, Daisy. 

Elsewhere, Christine is determined to make her first day as head teacher a good one, but Connor worries she might buckle under the pressure.

However, she surprises everyone – including herself – with her forceful leadership by taking control of the Barry debacle as well as repairing some of the damage between Imogen and her mum, Sally.

In the staffroom, there’s an obvious tension between Christine and Nikki further fuelled by their contrasting opinions of George.

Meanwhile, Maggie opens up to Tom as she’s faced with the heart-breaking prospect of switching off Grantly’s life-support machine. But there’s a miracle in the making when Grantly starts showing signs of life again.

----------

alan45 (08-06-2013)

----------


## moonstorm

.......

----------


## alan45

4th July

In this week's visit to Waterloo Road, everyone’s thrilled to have Grantly back, alive and well; Tom prepares himself to donate his kidney to his life-long friend but when bad boy Kyle Stack shows up at Waterloo Road the day will end in disaster as Tom tries to help the trouble teen.
Newly released from prison, former pupil Kyle Stack turns up unexpectedly at Waterloo Road. Old schoolmate Rhiannon is keen to help him enrol but Tom isn’t so welcoming, frogmarching Kyle to the exit.

Upon seeing this, new deputy Simon Lowsley persuades Christine he has the necessary skills to get through to the boy. Initially doubtful, Tom is surprised to see a change in Kyle and begins to wonder if there’s more to his return to school than meets the eye.

But things quickly turn sour when Barry goads Kyle about prison life which leads him to lash out before running away. As everyone grows worried about Kyle’s increasingly erratic behaviour, the race is on to find the missing schoolboy.

As Grantly’s charity auction gets into full swing, Tom is astounded by his friend’s refusal to accept his kidney donation. As far as he’s concerned, Grantly’s being a stubborn fool and it takes strong words from Maggie to make him see sense.

But as the charity fundraising fireworks explode in the skies above Waterloo Road, dark clouds loom over the school when a clearly disturbed Kyle is found up on the roof, alone. And as all eyes turn to Tom to reach out to the troubled teen, tragedy comes calling.

Grantly is played by Philip Martin Brown, Tom by Jason Done, Kyle Stack by George Sampson, Rhiannon by Rebecca Craven, Simon Lowsley by Richard Mylan, Christine by Laurie Brett, Barry by Carl Au and Maggie by Melanie Hill.

----------

Brucie (13-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

4th July

In this week's visit to Waterloo Road, everyoneâs thrilled to have Grantly back, alive and well; Tom prepares himself to donate his kidney to his life-long friend but when bad boy Kyle Stack shows up at Waterloo Road the day will end in disaster as Tom tries to help the trouble teen.
Newly released from prison, former pupil Kyle Stack turns up unexpectedly at Waterloo Road. Old schoolmate Rhiannon is keen to help him enrol but Tom isnât so welcoming, frogmarching Kyle to the exit.

Upon seeing this, new deputy Simon Lowsley persuades Christine he has the necessary skills to get through to the boy. Initially doubtful, Tom is surprised to see a change in Kyle and begins to wonder if thereâs more to his return to school than meets the eye.

But things quickly turn sour when Barry goads Kyle about prison life which leads him to lash out before running away. As everyone grows worried about Kyleâs increasingly erratic behaviour, the race is on to find the missing schoolboy.

As Grantlyâs charity auction gets into full swing, Tom is astounded by his friendâs refusal to accept his kidney donation. As far as heâs concerned, Grantlyâs being a stubborn fool and it takes strong words from Maggie to make him see sense.

But as the charity fundraising fireworks explode in the skies above Waterloo Road, dark clouds loom over the school when a clearly disturbed Kyle is found up on the roof, alone. And as all eyes turn to Tom to reach out to the troubled teen, tragedy comes calling.

Grantly is played by Philip Martin Brown, Tom by Jason Done, Kyle Stack by George Sampson, Rhiannon by Rebecca Craven, Simon Lowsley by Richard Mylan, Christine by Laurie Brett, Barry by Carl Au and Maggie by Melanie Hill.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road star Alec Newman has revealed that his character Michael Byrne's exit will not be without fireworks.

The actor - who joined in 2011 as head teacher Michael - will leave the show at the end of the current series.


Speaking about his exit, Newman told What's on TV: "Michael's boundaries have been pushed and he's finally had enough. 

"Certain factors have been bubbling for a while now which contribute to him leaving. He blows off a bit of steam and his exit is not without its fireworks! It's very much in keeping with his character."

Newman also admitted that it wasn't a hard decision to leave the show as he felt his character's journey had come to its natural end.

He said: "Although it was my decision to leave, it was arrived at very organically. We had done everything we wanted to with the character and this seemed like a very natural end.

"I've enjoyed playing Michael very much and I'll always have a place in my heart for the show. It was a very special time for me.

"I even met my fiancÃ©e on the job in Scotland! So I've every reason to be grateful for this great chapter in my life."

Newman will depart alongside original cast members Tom Clarkson (Jason Done) and Grantly Budgen (Philip Martin Brown).

----------


## Perdita

This is the moment that Waterloo Road's Barry clan air their problems on national TV in next week's episode.

Carol, played by ZÃ¶e Lucker, arranges for the family to appear on the Noble Thoughts chat show to iron out their many differences.


Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Carol airs her thoughts on national TV.


Dynasty (Abby Mavers) goes along with the idea because she's certain that Carol will show herself up in front of millions of viewers.

A caring Kevin (Tommy Lawrence Knight) goes along to support his girlfriend, but is horrified to find himself in the firing line as the main topic of discussion is how he has supposedly poisoned Dynasty's mind against Carol.

With Carol and Barry both having harsh words for Kevin, he is unfairly blamed for the problems in the family.


Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Barry shares his dislike of Kevin.


Things soon go from bad to worse for Kevin after presenter Julian Noble reveals a surprise mystery guest in the audience - Kevin's estranged mother Daisyâ¦

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Thursday, June 27 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road airs Alec Newman's final scenes this evening (June 20) as he bows out from his role as headteacher Michael Byrne.

Tonight's episode sees Michael and Lorraine Donnegan (Daniela Denby-Ashe) both decide to move on to pastures new, but not before their clashes over Waterloo Road's future have come to a head in tense scenes.

How are you feeling now that your time on Waterloo Road has come to an end?
"I really do miss everyone and I do check in with the show, but I've been very fortunate because I've been busy working and my time has been filled. It would have been very depressing to leave something that's been such a big part of my life for so long, and then just sit in the kitchen drinking tea! Fortunately that hasn't been the case so far.

"I do miss the people at Waterloo Road the most. I made some very, very great friends in the two years that I was on the show and I do miss them."

Do you think it was the right time for Michael to leave the show?
"Yeah, I do. I think that he leaves with his head held high. You'll remember that Michael arrived in series seven as a surging superhead. I think we set up his presence quite nicely and then the future came in the form of Lorraine Donnegan and the move north! 

"I was then delighted to be able to explore the character's past, which you don't always get a chance to do. The storyline with Michael's father allowed us to delve into his family life and what Michael was like as a child.

"I really felt that we'd sort of come full circle, and I would have hated for Michael to become a 'sleeper' character who was only prominent every few episodes. We all agreed that it was time to let him wander off into the sunset. From memory, that is the final scene - him walking into the sunset! I have nothing but affection for the show and for the character."

Your final episode revolves around Michael trying to stop Lorraine from turning Waterloo Road into a fee-paying school. What can we expect?
"It's a real power struggle between Michael and Lorraine, but that's always been the case ever since she stepped into his office in Rochdale! In a way, it's the 'old way' versus the 'new way'. What's interesting about Lorraine's arguments is that they are feasible sometimes. She's a modern, new-thinking woman and a lot of education is going in that direction. Her ideas are sound, but Michael doesn't do things in that way.

"I always saw Michael as an old-fashioned head in a younger man's body, so this is all going to come to a head. Michael has boundaries and in this case they're pushed. It's not without fireworks and not without consequences!"


Can we expect some closure for the Michael and Christine relationship?
"Yes, I think you can! It's not a one-trick departure and this is another element to be dealt with. Whether it's dealt with satisfactorily, you'll have to wait and see as that's all part of the drama! I don't want to spoil it, but Michael feels that he's being pulled in many different directions and it becomes a bit much. I have a feeling housewives up and down the country might be spitting fire!"

Apparently Christine will be taking over as headteacher, so do you think she'll make a good replacement?
"That's a bit like asking Alex Ferguson whether Wayne Rooney will be in the squad next year! (Laughs.) I don't know much about what happens next in the storyline, but I do know that Christine would be a good replacement and that Laurie Brett is a brilliant actress. She'd step into those shoes seamlessly."

Waterloo Road characters occasionally pop back for guest appearances. Would you be interested in doing that?
"You should never say never in this game! I also think Michael is a great character and I really enjoyed playing him, so you never know. He is the great wanderer, so maybe he could find his way back to Greenock at some point. 

"The response to Michael has been brilliant. People have been so lovely about my time on the show and the character. It's slightly overwhelming at times! I've enjoyed that as much as anything else."

Did Waterloo Road give you a good send-off?
"I did get a good send-off! After I finished my last take, the producer Lizzie Gray came out and everyone stood in a circle and applauded! I went slightly moist in the eye and it was quite moving because I was in a room full of friends. It's just like anybody's last day at work.

"They also gave me Michael's fictional diploma from his office. It really was a lovely way to say goodbye. But of course with it being Waterloo Road, it was five minutes and then they had to carry on shooting! That's the way it should be. They keep rolling on and the show changes and reboots itself. If it keeps doing that, there's no reason why the show can't be on in ten years' time. 

"It's amazing that nine years on from the start of it all, Waterloo Road is still developing and changing as a show. As long as it has an audience, it will be on the television."

You've recently been performing in the play These Shining Lives. Have you enjoyed being back on the stage?
"I love being on the stage. I think actors have to do a little bit of everything. It's a bit like going to the gym - it keeps you disciplined. Working on camera can inform work that you do in the theatre, and certainly vice versa. They help each other.

"Theatre is where most actors start off and what we train to do, so I'd always want to keep going back into that. With this play, the theatre was just two minutes away from my front door which was an added bonus! It's been very exciting and I'm thrilled to have been a part of it."

Waterloo Road has launched quite a few careers for young actors. Is there anyone else from the show who you'd tip to go far?
"I absolutely adored working with Naveed Choudhry who played Tariq. I think he's very special. It's very difficult for young actors because there's such a glare of publicity around a show like Waterloo Road, and that can make it difficult to stay focused in some ways. There are a lot of potential distractions. The ones who don't bother about all of that are usually the ones who produce the best work.

"The current crop at the show are in very, very good nick. All I can say from my time there is that Naveed was very good, very natural and hard-working. Carl Au who plays Barry Barry is also a fantastic actor because as a guy in real life, he's nothing like his character. But you never know who'll be a success. They'll probably all be movie stars and I'll be begging them for a job!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road actress Abby Mavers has said that she is overwhelmed by the response to her recent on-screen rape storyline.

Mavers's character Dynasty Barry was at the centre of dark scenes on the BBC drama last month as her possessive ex-boyfriend Steve-O Malone (Jody Latham) forced himself on her.

Reflecting on the plot, Mavers told the Liverpool Echo: "The reaction from fans has been huge. There was a lot of people who came forward since that episode. They said they had been raped or they had a friend who had been raped and they said, 'Thank you for doing it justice'.

"It was great to raise awareness and if they see someone who is a strong character like Dynasty go through it, then hopefully it enables them to seek help."

She added: "It was a hard subject to cover and I knew for some people watching it was going to be very difficult to watch. I did my research, I spoke to someone who had been raped and I read a lot of stuff on the internet.

"I don't think you can ever know what it is like until it has happened to you, but I wanted to know how it affects you emotionally."

Waterloo Road continues at 8pm tonight (June 26) with another big episode for the Barry family.

----------


## Katy

I think she's a good little actress. Is she Gary mavers daughter, the one what was in brookside.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she is

----------


## alan45

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...356#post794356

----------


## Perdita

:Crying:   Tom

----------


## Katy

How could they do that to us!!! Poor Tom! 

(Hes ok...i saw him walking his dog past the chippy earlier!)

----------

